# شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

*شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

*شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مقدمة*[/font]



[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الحمد لله أننا نعيش في عصر العلم والتنوّر?الذي لا مكان فيه للمتعصب والناموسي, إن أوساط الدنيا مفتوحة للبحث الموضوعي والتفاهم المبني على أسس الحقيقة, فإن كنت من الذين يفتشون عن الحق فندعوك للدراسة الخالية من العواطف? لتجد جوهر الوحي وتلبس قوة العلي,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الحمد لله مرة أخرى لأن الخبير الدكتور فاندر ألف منذ أكثر من مائة سنة هذا الكتاب الشهير ميزان الحق?ولم نجد حاجة للتغيير فيه?لأن مقارناته متينة ومبنية على احترام وفهم وعدل, فيسرنا أن ننشر كتابه مرة أخرى عسى أن بعض الشباب يغادرون جو القرون الوسطى وينطلقون إلى حرية الفكر والحياة المبنية على الواقع والمنطق والمحبة.*[/font]

​



[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الناشرون*[/font]​ 


[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قسم العلماء البرهان إلى نوعين : عقلي ونقلي ?فالعقلي يحتوي على الدليلين الخارجي والداخلي, ولو كنا نؤلف تأليف *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الإقناع الكفار والملحدين وعبدة الأصنام ?لكان يجب علينا أولاً أن نأتي بالدليل الخارجي بأن التوراة والإنجيل هما قديمان وغير محرَّفين ?ونبيّن وجوب الاعتماد لأنهما وحي من الله تعالى*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ثم علينا أن نذكر تاريخ كل سفر من أسفارهما - بمقدار إمكاننا - لنبيّن كيفية جمع الأسفار, وهل يحق لنا بعد وزن الدليل الخارجي أن ننسب الأسفار للأنبياء الذين كُتبت أسماؤهم عليها أم لا؟*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأخيراً نبحث في حقيقة الدليل الداخلي المأخوذ من نفس الأسفار ونبيّن نتيجة بحثنا,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أما المسيحيون فإنهم كرروا ذلك ?لأن الملحدين وغيرهم أثاروا حرباً عواناً ضد الكتب المنزلة ?فلإقناعهم فحص المسيحيون وحققوا جميع الأدلة ?سواء كانت لهم أو عليهم لكونهم شديدي التمسك بالوصية المقدسة القائلة : *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالحَسَنِ - 1 تس 5 :21 - *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فإطاعة تلك الوصية مطلوبة منا بأمر من الله تعالى الذي وهبنا عقل الأجل هداية خطواتنا في سبيل تمجيد اسمه الأقدس, وحيث أن الحق من أخص صفات الله فهو لن يبيد ولن يتلاشى ?بل يجب أن يبقى أبدياً, والذي يريد البحث عن الحق الإلهي والسير في مسالكه حسب إرادة الله المقدسة لا يخوِفه ولا يصده عن أدق تنقيب حول أسس إيمانه شيء ما, وبعد إتمام ذلك التنقيب والبحث لا يثبت على صخرة الحق وحده فقط ?بل هو قادر أيضاً على إعانة آخرين مثل اللا أدرية وغيرهم من المترددين والمذبذبين في الشك ?فإيمانه حينئذ يستحق أن يطلق عليه اسم إيمان إذ ليس هو كتقليد الجاهلين ولا كتمسُّك المتعصبين,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أما الأدلة العقلية على صحة الديانة المسيحية فمكاتب العلماء المسيحيين مملوءة بالكتب في موضوعها, وليس هنا محلٌّ لإيرادها .*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لأن غرض هذا التأليف ليس إقناع الكفرة ?بل مساعدة إخواننا المسلمين الذين يقبلون القرآن كآخر إعلان من الله تعالى لهم?ويؤمنون أنه يحتوي على كلام الله نفسه, فأهم من كل شيء عند المسلم اعتقاد صدق ما قاله القرآن الشريف*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لأن بعض المسلمين الجاهلين يعتقدون بعكس ما قاله القرآن في ذلك*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأكثرهم يعتقد في الكتاب المقدس غير ما يشهد القرآن له ?فيجدر بكل مسلم أن يشترك معنا في البحث عن شهادات القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل ?لنستفيد جميعاً فائدة تُذكر فتُشكر,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يشهد المصحف يشهد أنه وُجد في جزيرة العرب زمن صاحب القرآن أمتان مختلفتان في الدين, قال في سورة البقرة 2 :113 وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكتَابَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ , وملخص ما قاله البيضاوي في تفسيره على هذه الآية إنها نزلت عند قدوم وفد نجران على صاحب القرآن ?حيث تناظروا مع أحبار اليهود وتقاولوا بذلك, ليست على شيء أي على أمر يصح ويعتد به ?والحال إنهم من أهل العلم والكتاب, ومثل قولهم قال الذين لا يعلمون كعبدة الأصنام والمعطلة,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكنهما وإن اختلفا ديناً فقد اتحدا بتسمية كل منهما أهل الكتاب ?ألا وهما المسيحيون واليهود, قال في سورة آل عمران 3 :69-71 وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ, يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ, يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ وفي آل عمران 3 :110 وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْر الهُمْ مِنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ أيضاً آية 199 وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لَا يَشْتَرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وفي سورة النساء 4 :153 يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكتَابِ أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَاباً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وفيها آية 159 وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ إِلَّا ليُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وفي سورة العنكبوت 29 :46 *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وَلاَ تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ إِلاَّ بِالتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب الذي انتمى إليه هذان الشعبان لم يزل موجوداً بصحته إلى زمنه, قال في سورة البقرة 2 :105 و109 مَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ,,, وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ,,, ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي سورة آل عمران 3 :20 و23 وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكتَابَ وَالأُمِيِينَ,,, أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال البيضاوي : ما ملخصه الداعي محمد ?وكتاب الله القرآن والتوراة,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفيها أيضاً آية 64 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الخ آية 65 يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ الخ آية 69 وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وآية 70 يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ وآية 71 يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ الخ وآية 72 وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ الخ وآية 75 وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ الخ إلى آيات كثيرة يسمي القرآن اليهود والنصارى بأهل الكتاب ?ولا شك أنه هو الذي كان وقتئذ موجوداً بأيديهم, قال في سورة المائدة 5 :43 وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللهِ الخ وآية 44 إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النبِيُّونَ الخ وآية 68 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ الخ وفي سورة الأعراف يصرح بأن اليهود تلقوا الكتاب - التوراة - بالتوارث عن آبائهم في آية 169 فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ وَرِثُوا الْكتَابَ الخ حتى أن القرآن يأمر محمداً أن يسأل أهل الكتاب إن حصل عنده شك في القرآن ليتثبَّت به, قال في سورة يونس 10 :94 فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَأُونَ الْكتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الخ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وحتى أنه يشهد شهادات مفصلة ومبينة لأجزائه الثلاثة أي التوراة والزبور والإنجيل, قال في سورة آل عمران 3 :3 و4 وَأَنْزَلَ التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ الخ , وفي سورة الأنعام 6 :91 قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُوراً وَهُدىً لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا الخ وآية 92 وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ - أي القرآن - أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ الخ قال البيضاوي : يعني التوراة أو الكتب التي قبله , وفي آية 154 ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيل الكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ وفي آية 156 أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا الخ قال البيضاوي أي اليهود والنصارى, وقال في سورة هود 11 :110 وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ الخ , وفي سورة المائدة يصف حالة اليهود في آية 43 وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللهِ الخ , وآية 44 إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النبِيُّونَ إلى أن قال فيها وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكافِرُونَ وقال في المسيح والإنجيل آيتي 46 و47 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ وقال في القرآن آية 48 وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكتَابَ - أي القرآن - بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكتَابِ - أي من جنس الكتب المنزلة - وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ أي رقيباً على جميع الكتبيحفظها عن التغيير ويشهد لها بالصحة والثبات هكذا قال البيضاوي,*[/font]


يتبع


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقال بخصوص المسيح والإنجيل وأتباعه كما في سورة الحديد 57 :27 ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَا مَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلاَّ ابْتِغَاءَ رِضْوَانِ اللهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقال بخصوص زبور داود - المزامير - كما في سورة الإسراء 17 :55 وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ النبِيِّينَ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً , وقال في سورة الأنبياء 21 :105 وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصالِحُونَ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لقد شهد القرآن في عدة آيات أن التوراة والزبور والإنجيل منزلة من عند الله ?وأنه جاء مصدقاً ومهيمناً أي مراقباً وحافظاً ومثبتا لها ?كما تقدم ?وكما في سورة الملائكة - فاطر - 35 :31 و32 وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكتَابِ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ إِنَّ اللهَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الخ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يخبرنا القرآن أن من لا يقبل هذه الكتب ولا يؤمن بها سوف يُعاقب في الآخرة عقاباً شديداً كما في سورة غافر40 :53 و54 و70 و71 و72 وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْهُدَى وَأَوْرَثْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْكتَابَ هُدىً وَذِكْرَى لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ,,, الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكتَابِ وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ إِذِ الْأَغْلاَلُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَالسَّلاَسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي الْحَمِيمِ ثُمَّ فِي النارِ يُسْجَرُونَ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويقول القرآن إن تعاليم التوراة والإنجيل متوافقة كما في سورة المائدة 5 :46 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ الخ ,*[/font]



[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ورب معترض يقول :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*1 - إنكم يا جماعة المسيحيين لا يسعكم الاستشهاد من القرآن لأنه غير مقبول لديكم ككتاب منزل من عند الله تعالى,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*2 - الأسفار الموجودة الآن بأيدي المسيحيين باسم العهدين القديم والجديد ليست هي الكتب الأصلية المشار إليها في القرآن ?أو إنها تحرفَّت, وإن لم تُحرَّف فهي على كل حال منسوخة.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فرداً على ذلك نسلم بأن الاعتراض الأول كان في محله لو كان البرهان على المسيحيين ?وحيث أنه أُقيم على المسلمين المعتقدين بإنزال القرآن من عند الله ?فالاستشهاد منه يكون برهاناً قاطعاً ?لأنه مسلَّم عند الخصم ?وإلا فنحن المسيحيين لا نحتاج إلى إثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس بالاستشهاد من القرآن.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما الاعتراض الثاني فإنه يعارض نصوص القرآن على خط مستقيم ?إذ يقول بعدم تغيير كلمات الله, قال في سورة الأنعام 6 :34 وَلَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَأِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ وفي سورة يونس 10 :64 لاَ تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ وفي سورة الكهف 18 :27 وَاتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ لاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ , كما ستراه في بقية فصول هذا الباب,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*واضح من القرآن أن الكتاب كان موجوداً بين أهله في زمن محمد ?ولأجل إثبات ذاك نكتفي بقليل من كثير ?ففي سورة المائدة 5 :68 و69 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيراً مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكافِرِينَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصابِئُونَ وَالنصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ وسبب نزول هذه الآية ما جاء عن ابن عباس ?قال : جاء رافع وسلام ابن مشكم ومالك ابن الصيف فقالوا : يا محمد ألست تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم ودينه وتؤمن بما عندنا ?قال : بلى ?ولكنكم أحدثتم وجحدتم بما فيها وكتمتم ما أُمرتم أن تبينوه للناس, قالوا : نأخذ بما في أيدينا فإنا على الهدى والحق - أسباب النزول - *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فمن هذه يظهر أن محمداً أعلن قبوله للكتب المتداولة بين اليهود ?ولو أنه رفض البدع والأحداث التي قال إنهم قد أدخلوها في رسوم ديانتهم الظاهرية, ومن هذا القبيل يوافق قول محمد لقول سيدنا المسيح لليهود في زمنه كما في بشارة متى 23 :16-24 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ الْقَائِلُونَ : مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالهَيْكَلِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ ?وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِذَهَبِ الْهَيْكَلِ يَلْتَزِمُ! أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ ?أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ : أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذهَبَ ?الخ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن المهم هنا هو أن هذه الآية ورواية ابن عباس لسبب نزولها تثبتان أن التوراة والإنجيل كانا موجودين عند اليهود والمسيحيين ?وإلا فلا معنى لأمرهم بإقامة الأوامر والنواهي الموجودة بتلك الكتب إن كانت أُعدمت أو تحرَّفت, ففي الحالة الأولى تكون طاعة الأمر غير ممكنة بل مستحيلة ?وأما في الثانية فطاعة المحرَّف تُضلهم عن سواء السبيل,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي سورة البقرة 2 :113 وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكتَابَ ومعنى صيغة قوله - يتلون - إنهم كانوا في ذلك الوقت يتلون التوراة والإنجيل ?وهما موجودان بين أيديهم ?وإلا كان الواجب استعمال صيغة الماضي دلالة على أنهم تلوه في الماضي فقط,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي سورة يونس 10 :94 فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَا سْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَأُونَ الْكتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الخ وملخص ما حكاه جل المفسرين أن المخاطَب محمد ?والمراد أمته ?فسؤال أهل الكتاب محقق عندهم ?ثابت في كتبهم ?والمراد تحقيق ذلك والاستشهاد بما في الكتب المتقدمة فإن القرآن مصدق لما فيها, أو وصف أهل الكتاب بالرسوخ في العلم بصحة ما أُنزل إليه, أو تهييج الرسول وزيادة تثبيته كما في البيضاوي وخلافه, فألفاظ هذه الآية تؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس كان موجوداً في زمن مجيء القرآن ?وأنه يعترف بصحته ?ويثق به وبقرَّائه من اليهود والنصارى ?وإلا لما جاز له أن يطلب من محمد أو أمته أو كل سامع أن يسألهم ليتثبَّت الإيمان في قلوبهم ويزول عنهم الشك بشهادة هؤلاء الثقات وكتابهم الموجود الذي لم يُغيَّر ولم يُحرَّف, ولا ريب أنه لم يبق عند القارئ شك بسلامة الكتاب إن كان يعتقد بصدق قرآنه,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقال في سورة الأعراف 7 :159 مادحاً اليهود وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ وقال البيضاوي على هذه الآية ما ملخصه ومن بني إسرائيل طائفة يهدون الناس محقين ?أو بكلمة الحق وبالحق يعدلون بينهم في الحكم ?والمراد بها : الثابتون على الإيمان القائمون بالحق من أهل زمانه, وقيل هم مؤمنو أهل الكتاب ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هذه الآية تشهد أن الكتاب المقدس كان موجوداً بصحته وسلامته من كل تغيير في زمن إتيان القرآن ?وكانت أمة موجودة عاملة بأوامره ونواهيه,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي سورة آل عمران 3 :23 أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ وملخص ما قاله البيضاوي أن سبب نزول هذه الآية أن محمداً دخل مدراس اليهود ?فقال له نعيم بن عمرو والحرث بن زيد : على أ ي دين أنت ?فقال : على دين إبراهيم, فقال له : إبراهيم كان يهودياً, فقال : هلموا إلى التوراة فإنها بيننا وبينكم ?فأبيا ?فنزلت, وقال - الكتاب - أي التوراة أو جنس الكتب السماوية - يدعون إلى كتاب الله ليحكم بينهم - الداعي محمد وكتاب الله التوراة ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذه الآية تبين جلياً أن التوراة كانت في زمن صاحب القرآن ?ولثقته بها سماها كتاب الله ?وطلب من خصومه أن تكون حكماً بينهم,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي السورة أيضاً آية 93 مع ملخص ما قاله البيضاوي كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِل البَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ - أي حلال الهم - إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ - يعقوب - عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التوْرَاةُ - أي قبل إنزالها - قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَا تْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ أمر بمحاجتهم وتبكيتهم,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومع محاولة البيضاوي ومحايدته فالآية تفيد أن التوراة كانت موجودة في زمن محمد بأيدي اليهود ?وقوله عقب هذه الآية فمن افترى على الله الكذب من بعد ذلك من بعد ما لزمتهم الحجة فأولئك هم الظالمون الذين لا ينصفون من أنفسهم ويكابرون الحق بعد ما وضح لهم, وقول البيضاوي أن التوراة كانت عند المدّعي ثقة وحقاً من الله,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي سورة المائدة 5 :43 و44 مع ملخص تفسير البيضاوي وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللهِ تعجب من تحكيمهم من لا يؤمنون به ?والحال أن الحكم منصوص عليه في الكتاب الذي هو عندهم - إلى أن قال - وفيها حكم الله حال من التوراة وما أولئك بالمؤمنين بكتابهم لإعراضهم عنه وعما يوافقه أو بك وبه إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى يهدي إلى الحق ونور يكشف ما اشتبه من الأحكام يحكم بها النبيون من بني إسرائيل أو موسى ومن بعده الذين أسلموا صفة مدح للنبيين الذين هادوا والربانيون والأحبار زهّادهم وعلماؤهم السالكون طريقة أنبيائهم عطف على - النبيون - بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله بسبب أمر الله إياهم أن يحفظوا كتابه من التضييع والتحريف وكانوا عليه شهداء رقباء لا يتركون أن يغيروا أو شهداء يبينون ما خفي منه ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وملخص مفهوم هاتين الآيتين أنه يتعجب من تحكيم اليهود لصاحب القرآن مع أنهم لا يؤمنون به ?والحال أن التوراة التي فيها حكم الله هي عندهم وليسوا بمؤمنين به والحال أن التوراة التي فيها حكم الله هي عندهم ?وليسوا بمؤمنين بالتوراة لإعراضهم عن تحكيمها بينهم, والله أنزل التوراة تهدي إلى الحق ?وهي نور يكشف ما اشتبه من الأحكام, تحكم بها الأنبياء المسلمون أنفسهم لربانيي اليهود ?وتحكم بها أيضاً ربانيوهم وأحبارهم بسبب أمر الله لهم أن يحفظوا كتابه من التضييع والتحريف ?فلذا هم عليه رقباء ?لم يمكّنوا أحداً من تحريفه أو تغييره, فهل هذه الآيات تسمع دعوى التحريف والتغيير للتوراة ? *[/font]
يتبع


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومن الأدلة الشاهدة على وجود الكتاب المقدس - أي العهدين الجديد والقديم - بسلامته حين مجيء القرآن ?الاقتباسات الموجودة فيه المصرحة بأنها مقتبسة منهما كما في سورة المائدة 5 :45 وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا - أي في التوراة - أَنَّ النفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالأَنْفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذه الآية منقولة من سفر الخروج 21 :23-25 ونصه وَإِنْ حَصَلَتْ أَذِيَّةٌ تُعْطِي نَفْساً بِنَفْسٍ ?وَعَيْناً بِعَيْنٍ ?وَسِنّاً بِسِنٍّ ?وَيَداً بِيَدٍ ?وَرِجْلاً بِرِجْلٍ الخ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي سورة الأنبياء 21 :105 قوله وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ - كتاب داود - مِنْ بَعْدِ الذكْرِ - أي التوراة - أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ - أرض الجنة أو الأرض المقدسة - يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصالِحُونَ - عامة المؤمنين ملخصاً من البيضاوي, فهذه الآية مقتبسة من مزمور 37 :29 ونصه الصدِّيقُونَ يَرِثُونَ الْأَرْضَ وَيَسْكُنُونَهَا إِلَى الْأَبَدِ , *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي سورة الأعراف 7 :40 قال إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَا سْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ فهذه الآية مقتبسة من الإنجيل كما في بشارة متى 19 :24 قال وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً : إِنَّ مُرُورَ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وفي بشارة مرقس 10 :25 لفظ العدد بعينه وفي بشارة لوقا 18 :25 قال لِأَنَّ دُخُولَ جَمَلٍ إلى آخر العدد بلفظه,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذه الاقتباسات الثلاثة ?أحدها من التوراة ?وثانيها من الزبور ?وثالثها من الإنجيل هي برهان جلي بأن الكتب المنزَلة التي كانت بأيدي اليهود والنصارى هي التي بأيدينا الآن ?وتُسمى بالأسماء التي كانت بعينها, ومثال ذلك إذا ما اقتبسنا أبياتاً من مثنوي جلال الدين الرومي أو من الديوان المنسوب لعلي ابن أبي طالب أو من كتاب آخر مشهور ?فمن أول نظرة من القارئ الخبير يحكم حكماً قطعياً بأن هذه المصنفات موجودة في وقتنا الحاضر, كذلك كان ينبغي لعلماء القرآن المنصفين أن يحكموا بأن الآيات التي اقتبسها من الكتاب المقدس تدل على أنه كان موجوداً في زمن محمد ?بل الآيتان المقتبستان من التوراة والزبور في قوله وكتبن الهم فيها أي التوراة وقوله ولقد كتبنا في الزبور فيهما برهان صريح أن هذين السفرين كانا موجودين حينئذ كما هما الآن,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*عدا ذلك أن كثيراً من القصص الواردة في القرآن وردت في الكتاب المقدس ?ومن أمثال ذلك قصة يوسف - سورة يوسف - وقد تكون في القرآن مغيرة عن الأصل تغييراً يطابق التقاليد اليهودية المتأخرة أكثر من آيات التوراة المتقدمة ?كما شرحنا ذلك في كتاب تنوير الأفهام في مصادر الإسلام وكذلك يشتمل القرآن على مقتبسات كثيرة جداً من أسفار الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن تعليلها ولا فهمها إلا بمراجعة الأصل ?فنقتصر على ذكر واحدة منها, ورد في سورة آل عمران 3 :93 اسم إسرائيل بدل يعقوب وأنه حرم على نفسه طعاماً, فمن المستحيل أننا نقدر أن نفهم لماذا أبدل اسم يعقوب بإسرائيل ?وما هو نوع الطعام الذي حرمه على نفسه إلا بمراجعة التوراة, اُنظر سفر التكوين 32 :22-31 حيث تجد ذلك مشروحاً شرحاً وافياً,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وورد في الأحاديث المحمدية فقرات منقولة عن الكتاب المقدس, من أمثال ذلك ما ورد في كتاب - مشكاة المصابيح ص487 من طبعة سنة 1297 هـ الباب الأول والفصل الأول في كلامه عن وصف الجنة وأهلها - قال رسول الله قال الله تعالى أعددتُ لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر فلا يشك أحد أن هذا الحديث منقول من الرسالة الأولى لبولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس 2 :9, ومما هو جدير بالملاحظة هنا أنه بينما يقرر محمد أن هذا الوصف من كلام الله ينكر كثيرون من علماء الإسلام أن بولس رسولٌ ?وأن رسائله موحى بها من الله.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ينقسم الكتاب المقدس في الغالب إلى قسمين العهد القديم ويتضمن الأسفار المقدسة القانونية عند الأمة اليهودية ?وكُتبت في الأصل باللغة العبرانية ?ما عدا القليل منها فإنه كتب باللغة الآرامية, والعهد الجديد وقد كُتب باللغة اليونانية, أما اليهود فلا يؤمنون إلا بواحد منهما أما نحن المسيحيين فنؤمن بالعهدين كليهما, ولكن القرآن يشير إلى الأسفار المقدسة جميعها بكتاب واحد هو الكتاب المقدس مع أنه يذكر له ثلاثة أقسام وهي التوراة والزبور والإنجيل,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويقسم اليهود أسفارهم أو كتبهم إلى ثلاثة أقسام وهي الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير ?كما يظهر من بشارة لوقا أصحاح 24 :44, وهذا التقسيم يرجع عهده إلى سنة 130 قبل المسيح - انظر مقدمة يشوع بن سيراخ لمجموعة أمثال جده - وفي الوقت الحاضر يسمي اليهود القسم الثالث الصحف , ولأنها تبتدئ بالمزامير يدعوها القرآن والإنجيل الزبور , ويدعو القرآن القسم الأول توراة هي معدولة من الكلمة العبرانية مع تغيير طفيف في اللفظ, وقد يطلق المسلمون هذا الاسم على الكتاب المقدس كله لأنه يبتدئ بالتوراة, وكثيراً ما يشير القرآن إلى أنبياء العهد القديم ويعلق على الإيمان بهم أهمية عظيمة ?ومن ذلك قوله في سورة البقرة 2 :136 قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ وجاء مثل ذلك قي سورة آل عمران 3 :84, من هنا يظهر جلياً أن القرآن يتفق مع الإنجيل في الشهادة بأن كل أسفار الكتاب في تلك الأقسام الثلاثة موحى بها,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد يطلق أيضاً المسيحيون اسم الإنجيل على كل أسفار العهد الجديد كما يطلقه عليها القرآن ?ومن أسباب ذلك أن العهد الجديد يبتدئ بالبشائر الأربع ?ومنها أن الإنجيل معناه خبر سار أو بشارة ?وهذا الخبر السار خلاصة العهد الجديد من أوله إلى آخره ?فسُمي به ?وذلك واضح من بشارة مرقس 13 :10 حيث يقول وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ ومن مواضع أخرى كثيرة, وكان العهد الجديد - أي الإنجيل - منتشراً في عصر محمد في قسم عظيم من العالم بين الشعوب المسيحية ?لذلك لم يقتبس منه القرآن فقط آية موجودة في ثلاثة من أقسامه - بشائره - أي بشارة متى 19 :24 وبشارة مرقس 10 :25 وبشارة لوقا 18 :25 كما ورد في سورة الأعراف 7 :40 بل اقتبس منه أيضاً محمد نفسه كما تقدم ذكره, وعلى هذا ينبغي لكل ذي عقل سليم خال من التعصب الذميم أن يعترف بأن القرآن يشير إلى الكتاب المقدس بأنه كتاب منتشر في عصره وموحى به من الله تعالى,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويذكر القرآن الكتابَ المقدس بالاحترام والتعظيم ?ويلقّبه بأعظم الألقاب ?مثل قوله كلام الله - سورة البقرة 2 :75 - و الفرقان - سورة الأنبياء 21 :48 - و وضياء وذكرى للمتقين - سورة الأنبياء 21 :48 - و كتاب الله - سورة البقرة 2 :101 - , وفي البيضاوي وكتاب أسباب النزول يشير إلى مقام الكتاب المقدس في تفسير آية 23 من سورة آل عمران بأن محمداً طلب من اليهود التوراة لتكون حكماً بينه وبينهم, وفوق ذلك يفيد القرآن أن نوع الوحي الذي أُوحي به إلى محمد كالذي أوحي به إلى الأنبياء المتقدمين ?كما يدل على ذلك قوله قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى اللهِ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيتُمْ - سورة آل عمران 3 :73 - وقوله إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ - سورة النساء 4 :163 - وقوله كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ اللهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ - سورة الشورى 42 :3 - , مما ذكر تعلم أن التنزيل المنسوب إلى القرآن يجب أن ينسب إلى الأسفار المتقدمة عليه حيث أن من أول البديهيات المسلم بها في علم أصول الهندسة هو أنه إذا ساوى شيئان ثالثاً فهما متساويان لبعضهم الا محالة *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*, فأسفار العهدين منزلة من عند الله بنفس التنزيل الذي ينسبه القرآن لنفسه ?وعليه فالقرآن يأمر أتباعه أن يعترفوا بالأسفار المتقدمة عليه كما يعترفون به بلا أقل تمييز ?وهم مأمورون أيضاً أن يعتقدوا بأن القرآن نزل مصدِّق الكتاب اليهود والنصارى ?ومن أمثال ذلك ما ورد في سورة آل عمران 3 :3 و4 نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكتَابَ بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ ولزيادة التوكيد على أن التوراة والإنجيل موحى بهما جاء في القرآن تهديد صارم لمن يكفر بهما أو يظن بهما الظنون ?ومن ذلك قوله الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكتَابِ وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ إِذِ الْأَغْلاَلُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَالسَّلاَسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي الْحَمِيمِ ثُمَّ فِي النارِ يُسْجَرُونَ - سورة غافر 40 :70-72 - , والبيضاوي في تفسيره هذه الآية يفسر قوله الكتاب بالقرآن أو الكتب السماوية على العموم ويفسر قوله وما أرسلنا به رسلنا بسائر الكتب أو الوحي والشرائع وبمقتضى هذا التفسير على افتراض أن المقصود هنا بالكتاب ليس الكتاب المستعمل في قوله يا أهل الكتاب بل هو القرآن ?تكون الكتب السماوية الأخرى هي أسفار العهد القديم والجديد لا محالة,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويشهد القرآن أن أسفار العهد القديم تتفق مع أسفار العهد الجديد في المسائل العمومية ?ومن ذلك قوله وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ - سورة المائدة 5 :46 - ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*من كل ما أوردناه هنا يتضح :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*1 أسفار العهد القديم والجديد ?أي التوراة والزبور وأسفار الأنبياء ?والإنجيل ورسائل رسل المسيح كانت جميعها منتشرة في عصر صاحب القرآن بين اليهود والنصارى,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*2 يقرر القرآن أن هذه الأسفار موحى بها من الله ?أي منزلة من عنده,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*3 بينما يعظّم القرآن نفسه إلى أعلى درجات التعظيم ?فإنه يساوي بين نفسه وبين الأسفار المقدسة المتقدمة عليه,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*4 يسمّي القرآن الكتاب المقدس كتاب الله وكلام الله والفرقان والذكر ونوراً وهدى ورحمة الخ ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*5 يأمر القرآن محمداً أو المسلمين أن يرجعوا إلى الكتاب المقدس في تحقيق ما يرتابون فيه من أصول دينهم ويحرضون النصارى واليهود أن يفعلوا مثل ذلك,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*6 يشير القرآن على اليهود أن يتخذوا التوراة حكَمَاً فيما هم فيه يختلفون,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*7 يأمر القرآن المسلمين أن يشهدوا أنهم مؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس كما هم مؤمنون بقرآنهم,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*8 إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس لهم عذاب عظيم في الآخرة كم الو لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن,*[/font]


----------



## الأندلسى (1 سبتمبر 2005)

بداية ... لماذا تنسب هذا المقال لنفسك؟ كان من المفترض أن تقول أنك أخذته بطريقة الكوبى والبست(حتى بدون قراءته) ووضعته هنا....
 الدليل على ذلك أنك لم تقرأ حتى هذه العبارة: ــ
عدا ذلك أن كثيراً من القصص الواردة في القرآن وردت في الكتاب المقدس ?ومن أمثال ذلك قصة يوسف - سورة يوسف - وقد تكون في القرآن مغيرة عن الأصل تغييراً يطابق التقاليد اليهودية المتأخرة أكثر من آيات التوراة المتقدمة ?كما شرحنا ذلك في كتاب تنوير الأفهام في مصادر الإسلام 
 ـــ هل أنت مؤلف كتاب تنوير الأفهام فى مصادر الاسلام    تعلم ألا تقل كلاما ليس كلامك كالببغاوات دون حتى أن تنسبه لصاحبه .... والأن لنرد على مزاعم هذا الذى نقلت عنه


----------



## الأندلسى (1 سبتمبر 2005)

*القرآن شهد بتحريف التوراة والانجيل وليس &#1576*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> *واضح من القرآن أن الكتاب كان موجوداً بين أهله في زمن محمد ?ولأجل إثبات ذاك نكتفي بقليل من كثير ?ففي سورة المائدة 5 :68 و69 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيراً مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكافِرِينَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصابِئُونَ وَالنصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ وسبب نزول هذه الآية ما جاء عن ابن عباس ?قال : جاء رافع وسلام ابن مشكم ومالك ابن الصيف فقالوا : يا محمد ألست تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم ودينه وتؤمن بما عندنا ?قال : بلى ?ولكنكم أحدثتم وجحدتم بما فيها وكتمتم ما أُمرتم أن تبينوه للناس, قالوا : نأخذ بما في أيدينا فإنا على الهدى والحق - أسباب النزول - *[/size][/font]
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> المقصود بالتوراة و الإنجيل هنا هي الكتب قبل التبديل و التحريف فلا سبيل لإقامتها إلا بالرجوع إلى القرآن الكريم المهيمن الذي يشهد لما أنزله الله فيهما و يشهد على ما حرفه الناس فيهما و هذا ما أخبرنا به الله في سورة المائدة في قوله تعالى "مهيمناً عليه" فما وافق القرآن هو صدق أنزله الله و ما خالفه كذب و ما لم يوافقه و لم يخالفه نتوقف فيه فلا نصدقه و لا نكذبه .
> ...


----------



## الأندلسى (1 سبتمبر 2005)

*أين هذه الفقرة أيضا فى التوراه والأناجيل*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> [font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومن الأدلة الشاهدة على وجود الكتاب المقدس - أي العهدين الجديد والقديم - بسلامته حين مجيء القرآن ?الاقتباسات الموجودة فيه المصرحة بأنها مقتبسة منهما كما في سورة المائدة 5 :45 وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا - أي في التوراة - أَنَّ النفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالأَنْفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ ,*[/font]
> 
> [font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذه الآية منقولة من سفر الخروج 21 :23-25 ونصه وَإِنْ حَصَلَتْ أَذِيَّةٌ تُعْطِي نَفْساً بِنَفْسٍ ?وَعَيْناً بِعَيْنٍ ?وَسِنّاً بِسِنٍّ ?وَيَداً بِيَدٍ ?وَرِجْلاً بِرِجْلٍ الخ ,*[/font]
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2005)

اولا انا لم انسب المثال لنفسي و انا حصلت شخصيا على تصريح باستخدامه فلا تتفلسف وتبدأ بالكلام الفاضي


بعدين كعادتك بتاخذ جزء صغير جدا من المقال و تضرب بعرض الحائط البقية  فاين ردك على بقية المقال؟

الظاهر لم تجد لك اي حجة

المهم... من فمك ادينك.. بالرغم من انك تكلمت على التحريف دون ذكر مكانه و سببه و ما هو صحيحه و هدفه الا اني سأفاجئك بشغلة صغيرة الا و هي... اذا كان القران يشهد للكتاب المقدس بالصحة في ذالك الوقت و لنقول في القرن السادس و السابع

فنحن لدينا نسخ للكتاب المقدس من القرن الثالث التي هي مطابقة للنسخ الموجودة الان

فاما لا وجود لاي تحريف او ان القران غير صادق :d 

فاختر ما شات


انتظر الجزء القادم من صحة الكتاب المقدس من نفسه


----------



## الأندلسى (1 سبتمبر 2005)

الصديق دودى ...  هل أنا قلت فى كلامى أن  القران يشهد للكتاب المقدس بالصحة في ذالك الوقت و لنقول في القرن

 السادس و السابع

أم أنك تفترض مع نفسك جدلا .. حتى لا تخلط على الأمور !!!!!

 أما عن مكان التحريف وسببه فعندى فى هذا الموضوع كلام رائع ... ولكن أنا قرأت فى أحد مداخلاتك فى موضوع 

سابق أنك لن تسمح لأحد أن يناقش فى صحة أوتحريف الكتاب المقدس ... أما لماذا أنا هنا اذن .. فلكى أدافع عن ما 

تحاول أن تلصقه بالقرآن الكريم من أنه يعترف بكتابكم على صورته الحالية... أنا أقول أن التحريف حدث من قبل 

الاسلام يا أستاذ ... حتى لاتتكلم معى فى مخطوطات البحر الميت .. وما اكتشفتموه  قبل الاسلام ...أنتظر الرد ... أما 

موضوع عادتى أنى أمسك جزء من المقال وأترك الباقى ... فقبل أن تكتبها كنت قد أرسلت مداخلتى الثانية فى الرد

 على ماتقول وبعد قليل سأعطيك باقى الردود فأنا أكتب على الكى بورد وهذا يحتاج لوقت...مع خالص التحية


----------



## الأندلسى (1 سبتمبر 2005)

*اجماع أمة الاسلام على تحريف التوراة والا&#1606*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> المهم... من فمك ادينك.. بالرغم من انك تكلمت على التحريف دون ذكر مكانه و سببه و ما هو صحيحه و هدفه الا اني سأفاجئك بشغلة صغيرة الا و هي... اذا كان القران يشهد للكتاب المقدس بالصحة في ذالك الوقت و لنقول في القرن السادس و السابع


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إجماع  الأمة  الإسلاميةعلى تحريف اليهود و النصارى لكتبهم بداية من نبينا  عليه الصلاة والسلام :ــ  - روى ابن جرير و ابن أبى حاتم عن ابن عباس قال : جاء رافع و سلام بن مشكم ، ومالك بن الصيف , فقالوا : يا محمد ألست تزعم أنك على ملة أبراهيم و دينه ، و تؤمن بما عندنا ؟ قال : بلى، و لكنكم أحدثتم و جحدتم بما فيها ، و كتمتم ما أمرتم أن تبينوه للناس.(أسباب النزول للسيوطى فى سبب نزول قوله تعالى- قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شئ حتى تقيموا التوراة و الانجيل - المائده 68)

جاء فى معجم الوجيز ما نصه"أحدث الشئ " أى ابتدعه و البدعه هى ما استحدث فى الدين و غيره , - و هذه أشاره منه صلى الله عليه وسلم الى ثبوت و قوع التحريف اللفظى و المعنوى فى كتب أهل الكتاب .

أما عن الجحود" فهو نكران الشئ مع العلم به ". و هذا يتفق تماما مع أراء علماء النصارى فى أن كتبة ألأسفار هم الذين أخطئوا بقصد و بغير قصد و مع ذلك يقولون أن الكتاب المقدس محفوظ و معصوم ,, فهذا من اعجاز مجامع كلمه صلى الله عليه و سلم .

روى البخارى فى كتاب فضائل القرأن عن أنس بن مالك (أَنَّ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنَ الْيَمَانِ قَدِمَ عَلَى عُثْمَانَ وَكَانَ يُغَازِي أَهْلَ الشَّأْمِ فِي فَتْحِ إِرْمِينِيَةَ وَأَذْرَبِيجَانَ مَعَ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ فَأَفْزَعَ حُذَيْفَةَ اخْتِلَافُهُمْ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ لِعُثْمَانَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَدْرِكْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ اخْتِلَافَ الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى ) .
و كان هذا فى وجود معظم الصحابه ,, مما يعنى علمهم اليقينى مما استاقوه من كلام ربهم وفهمهم لسنة نبيهم عليه الصلاة و السلام بأن اليهود و النصارى قد حرفوا كتبهم فاختلفوا من بعد ذلك يكفر بعضهم بعضا.


و روى البخارى فى كتاب الأعتصام قول معاوية رضى الله عنه قى حق كعب الأحبار هكذا (ان كان من أصدق هؤلاء المحدثين الذين يحدثون أهل الكتاب ، و ان كنا مع ذلك لنبلو عليه الكذب) يعنى أن كعب الأحبار كان يخطئ فيما يقوله فى بعض الأحيان لأجل أن كتبهم محرفه مبدله . فنسبة الكذب اليه لهذا , لا لكونه كذابا , فانه كان عند الصحابه من خيار الأحبار . فقوله : ( و ان كنا مع ذلك) يدل صراحة على أن الصحابه رضوان الله عليهم كانوا يعلمون أن كتب اليهود و النصارى محرفه.


و روى البخارى فى كتاب الشهادات عن عبد الله بن عتبه ( أن عَبْدِاللَّهِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِي اللَّه عَنْهمَا قَالَ يَا مَعْشَرَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ كَيْفَ تَسْأَلُونَ أَهْلَ الْكِتَاب(اليهود و النصارى) وَكِتَابُكُمِ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَحْدَثُ الْأَخْبَارِ بِاللَّهِ تَقْرَءُونَهُ لَمْ يُشَبْ وَقَدْ حَدَّثَكُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ بَدَّلُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ وَغَيَّرُوا بِأَيْدِيهِمُ الْكِتَابَ فَقَالُوا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ( لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا ) أَفَلَا يَنْهَاكُمْ مَا جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ عَنْ مُسَاءَلَتِهِمْ وَلَا وَاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْنَا مِنْهُمْ رَجُلًا قَطُّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنِ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْكُم ) هذا قول من ؟!! قول رجل دعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا " اللهم علمه التأويل و فقه فى الدين" فصار عبد الله بن عباس حبر الأمه باذن رب العالمين.

و قال ابن عباس أيضا فى تفسير قوله تعالى ((‎"فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا)ألأيه نزلت فى المشركين و أهل الكتاب( اليهود و النصارى).- تفسير بن كثير

و قال مجاهد رحمه الله فى تفسيره لأية البقره في قوله تعالى: "فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله "، قال: هؤلاء الذين عرفوا أنه من عند الله، ثم يحرفونه.(تفسير الطبرى ),, و هذا شامل لليهود و النصارى و المشركين من أهل الأرض ممن سولت لهم أنفسهم بكتابة كتبهم بأيديهم ثم انسابها الى الله .



قال الأمام الشوكانى رحمه الله فى تفسيره لقوله تعالى (فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا-البقره79) قال : والكتابة معروفة، والمراد: أنهم يكتبون الكتاب المحرف ولا يبينون ولا ينكرونه على فاعله. وقوله: - "بأيديهم" تأكيد لأن الكتابة لا تكون إلا باليد فهو مثل قوله: "ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه" وقوله: "يقولون بأفواههم" وقال ابن سراج: هو كناية عن أنه من تلقائهم دون أن ينزل عليهم. وفيه أنه قد دل على أنه من تلقائهم قوله: "يكتبون الكتاب" فإسناد الكتابة إليهم يفيد ذلك. والاشتراء: الاستبدال، وقد تقدم الكلام عليه، ووصفه بالقلة لكونه فانياً لا ثواب فيه، أو لكونه حراماً لا تحل به البركة، فهؤلاء الكتبة لم يكتفوا بالتحريف ولا بالكتابة لذلك المحرف حتى نادوا في المحافل بأنه من عند الله، لينالوا بهذه المعاصي المتكررة هذا الغرض النزير والعوض الحقير. وقوله: "مما يكسبون" قيل: من الرشا ونحوها، وقيل: من المعاصي، وكرر الويل تغليظاً عليهم وتعظيماً لفعلهم وهتكاً لأستارهم.) 

قال البيضاوى في من ذكرتهم أيات سورة المائده من أهل الكتاب (‏سورة‏‏ ‎‎المائده 41". " يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه " أي يميلونه عن مواضعه التي وضعه الله فيها، إما لفظاً: بإهماله أو تغيير وضعه، وإما معنى: بحمله على غير المراد وإجرائه في غير مورده ).

قال الطبرى رحمه الله فى تفسيره لسورة المائده الأيه 13 "فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم و جعلنا قلوبهم قاسية يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه و نسوا حظا مما ذكروا به و لا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم إلا قليلا منهم فاعف عنهم و اصفح ان الله يحب المحسنين" - قال - (وجعلنا قلوب هؤلاء الذين نقضوا عهودنا من بني إسرائيل قسية، منزوعاً منها الخير، مرفوعاً منها التوفيق ، فلا يؤمنون ولا يهتدون ، فهم لنزع الله عز وجل التوفيق من قلوبهم والإيمان، يحرفون كلام ربهم الذي أنزله على نبيهم موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو التوراة، فيبدلونه، ويكتبون بأيديهم غير الذي أنزله الله جل وعز على نبيهم، ثم يقولون لجهال الناس: هذا هو كلام الله الذي أنزله على نبيه موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم، والتوراة التي أوحاها إليه. وهذا من صفة القرون التي كانت بعد موسى من اليهود، ممن أدرك بعضهم عصر نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن الله عز ذكره أدخلهم في عداد الذين ابتدأ الخبر عنهم ممن أدرك موسى منهم ، إذ كانوا من أبنائهم ، وعلى منهاجهم في الكذب على الله ، والفرية عليه ، ونقض المواثيق التي أخذها عليهم في التوراة)


و قال الأمام القرطبى رحمه الله فى كتابه " الأعلام بما فى دين النصارى من الفساد و الأوهام ": ان الكتاب الذى بأيدى النصارى الذى يسمونه بالأنجيل ليس هو الأنجيل الذى قال الله فيه على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " و أنزل التوراة و ألأنجيل من قبل هدى للناس " و قال أيضا فى موضع أخر "فظهر من هذا البحث أن الأنجيل المدعى لم ينقل تواترا ، و لم يقم دليل على عصمة ناقليه . فاذا يجوز الغلط و السهو على ناقليه فلا يحصل العلم بشئ منه , و لا غلبة الظن , فلا يلتفت اليه , و لا يعول فى الأحتجاج عليه . و هذا كاف فى رده و بيان قبول تحريفه و عدم الثقة بمضمونه ".

قال شيخ الأسلام ابن تيميه فى كتابه" الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح " ( فكان الدين الظاهر للمسلمين الذين اتفقوا عليه مما نقلوه عن نبيهم لفظه و معناه فلم يكن فيه تحريف و لا تبديل لا للفظ و لا للمعنى , بخلاف التوراه و الأنجيل (أى مابين اليهود و النصارى اصطلاحا) فان من ألفاظها ما بدل معانيه و أحكامه اليهود و النصارى أو مجموعهما تبديلا ظاهرا مشهورا فى عامتهم ) و قال أيضا (وأما الأناجيل التي بأيدي النصارى فهي أربعة أناجيل : إنجيل متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا ، وهم متفقون على أن لوقا ومرقس لم يريا المسيح ، وإنما رآه متى ويوحنا وأن هذه المقالات الأربعة التي يسمونها الإنجيل ، وقد يسمون كل واحد منها إنجيلا ، إنما كتبها هؤلاء بعد أن رفع المسيح ؛ فلم يذكروا فيها أنها كلام الله ولا أن المسيح بلغها عن الله بل نقلوا فيها أشياء من كلام المسيح وأشياء من أفعاله ومعجزاته).


و يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله فى كتابه هداية الحيارى فى أجوبة اليهود و النصارى ( و قولهم " ان نسخ التوراه متفقه فى شرق ألأرض ومغاربها " كذب ظاهر , فهذه التوراه التى بأيدى النصارى تخالف التوراه التى بأيدى اليهود , و التى بأيدى السامره تخالف هذه و هذه ,, و هذه نسخ الأناجيل يخالف بعضها بعضا و يناقضه . فدعواهم : أن نسخ التوراه و الأنجيل متفقه شرق و غربا من البهت و الكذب الذى يروجونه على أشباه الأنعام, و أن هذه التوراه التى بأيدى اليهود فيها من الزياده و التحريف و النقصان ما لا يخفى على الراسخين فى العلم , وهم يعلمون قطعا أن ذلك ليس فى التوراه التى أنزلها الله على موسى , و أن هذه الأناجيل التى بأيدى النصارى فيها من الزياده و التحريف و النقصان ما لا يخفى على الراسخين فى العلم , وهم يعلمون قطعا أن ذلك ليس فى الأنجيل الذى أنزله الله على المسيح )ا.ه 

و يقول الإمام ابن حزم ، رحمه الله في الفِصَل في الملل
)ولسنا نحتاج إلى تكلف برهان في أن الأناجيل وسائر كتب النصارى ليست من عند الله عز وجل ولا من عند المسيح عليه السلام ، كما احتجنا إلى ذلك في التوراة والكتب المنسوبة إلى الأنبياء عليهم السلام التي عند اليهود ، لأن جمهور اليهود يزعمون أن التوراة التي بأيديهم منزلة من عند الله عز وجل ، على موسى عليه السلام ، فاحتجنا إلى إقامة البرهان على بطلان دعواهم في ذلك ، وأما النصارى فقد كفونا هذه المؤونة كلها ، لأنهم لا يدعون أن الأناجيل منزلة من عند الله على المسيح ، ولا أن المسيح أتاهم بها ، بل كلهم أولهم عن آخرهم ، أريسيهم و ملكيهم ونسطوريهم و يعقوبيهم و مارونيهم و بولقانيهم ، لا يختلفون في أنها أربعة تواريخ ألفها أربعة رجال معروفون في أزمان مختلفة)

و قال الأمام فخر الدين الرازى رحمه الله فى تفسيره لقول الله تبارك وتعالى "ما كان لبشر أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب و الحكم و النبوه ثم يقول للناس كونوا عبادا لى من دون الله" ال عمرا ن79-قال (اعلم أنه تعالى لما بين أن عادة أهل الكتاب التحريف و التبديل أتبعه بما يدل على أنه من جملة ما حرفوه ما زعموا أن عيسى عليه السلام كان يدعى الألهيه) و قال فى كتابه " المطالب العاليه " فى الفصل الرابع من القسم الثانى من كتاب النبوات ( و أما دعوة عيسى عليه السلام فكأنه لم يظهر لها تأثير الا فى القليل , و ذلك لأنا نقطع بأنه ما دعا الى الدين الذى يقول به هؤلاء النصارى , لأن القول بالأب و الأبن و التثليث أفجع أنواع الكفر و أفحش أقسام الجهل . و مثل هذا لا يليق بأجهل الناس فضلا عن الرسول المعظم المعصوم ) ا.ه

-

و يقول الامام محمد أبو زهره ( و هذه الأناجيل الأربعه لم يملها المسيح ، و لم تنزل عليه هو بوحى الهى , و لكنها كتبت من بعده ) و قال أيضا( هذه الأناجيل التى ذكرناها كما كتب النصارى , لا كما يعتقد غيرهم .----- و لكن يجدر بنا أن ننبه الى أن هذه الأناجيل ليست نازله على عيسى عليه السلام فى نظرهم , و ليست منسوبه له بل لبعض تلاميذه)- محاضرات فى النصرانيه –





)


----------



## الأندلسى (1 سبتمبر 2005)

*ــ أفيقوا من محاولات تضليلكم*

بعد هذا كله ... هل ترى بالفعل أن المسلمين فى عهد النبى وبعده الى يومنا هذا كانوا يعتقدون أن التوراه لم تبدل .. 

أم أنك ستعترف بشجاعة أن كاتب المقال نقل لكم خطأ أن المسلمين كانوا فى هذا الوقت كانوا يؤمنون بأن التوراة لم

تحرف... وقد أوردت لك تفاسير علمائنا للأيات التى أوردتهادون أن تذكر تفسيرها .. وهى تشهد بأن الكتاب التوراة 

والانجيل حرفت لفظا ومعنى...  أما ما أتعجب منه حقا هو عدم الأمانة العلمية لعلماؤكم ... فكاتب المقال يقول أن الامام

 البيضاوى كتب بتفسيره أن التوراه والانجيل لم يحرفا... ولما كان هذا محض افتراء من علمائكم الذين لا يتقون الله 

فيمايقولون رأيت أن أريك ما قاله الامام البيضاوى حقا حول تحريف التوراه والانجيل فى تفسيره 

البيضاوى في من ذكرتهم أيات سورة المائده من أهل الكتاب (‏سورة‏‏ ‎‎المائده 41". " يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه " 

أي يميلونه عن مواضعه التي وضعه الله فيها، إما لفظاً: بإهماله أو تغيير وضعه، وإما معنى: بحمله على غير المراد 

وإجرائه في غير مورده ). ... أرأيت ما يفعله بك علمائك... انها قضية تضليل عامة....ولقد فعلها الأنبا شنودة

 الثالث راعى الكنيسة القبطية فى مصر.. وقال ان الامام الرازى قال أن التوراه والانجيل لم يحرفا ... ورد على كلامه 

الدكتور على جمعه مفتى الجمهورية... حتى البابا شنودة يفعل الشىء نفسه.... اذا أردت أن تسمع هذا التسجيل 

سأسمعه لك... لأن الملف لا استطيع رفعه على المنتدى.... مع خالص التحية


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2005)

عجيب امرك صحيح... بتترك شواهد القرأن ال بتروح للاحاديث و المقالات؟؟؟

ماذا عن شهادة القرأن؟؟

هل تعلم ان محمد نفسه قال امنت بك و بالذي ارسلك؟؟؟؟

كيف تسمح لنفسك مجاهلة الايات المذكورة و استخدام الاحاديث و المقالات... هل هي اجدر بنظرك؟؟؟


----------



## whocares (2 سبتمبر 2005)

*الله و التحريف!*

إسمحوا لي يا أخوة أن أشارك معكم بكلام الواقع كما يبدو لي.

أنا شخصياً لن أقتبس من القرآن الكريم إلاّ إن كان الكلام و تفسيره الكامل مطابقاً أو مناقضاً لما في محتوى الكتاب المقدس لنستطيع أن ننسب بعض الأشياء المشتركة في إثبات أو إنكار الأمور. 

الأندلسي و دودي: شكراً لكما على المشاركة و بعد،

من إقتباسات الحديث (و علماء الأسلام) و تفسير للقرآن، دودي، الأندلسي و أنا علينا أن نعلم أنّه للأسف الشديد، يستحيل منطقياً و قلبياً أن تكون رسالة النبي محمد و السيد المسيح متماثلتين شخصاً و موضوعاً، و لذا إذا كان الهدف من وجودنا هنا هو معرفة الحق (أو إظهار الحق) فنحن نتحمل المسئولية في إعطاء رجائنا و أملنا بمحبتنا لله، و الخضوع له، و إعلام الآخرين عن السبب الذي من أجله نؤمن بما نؤمن به، و إن كنا مختلفي الرأي. 

أنا لا أؤمن بعيسى المسيح فقط لأنني ولدت في عائلة مسيحية، فهذه مسيحية وراثية،  بل من أجل الكلام الشاهد عن المسيح و الأختبار الشخصي الذي مررت به ولم أجد سوى كلمات السيد المسيح هي سبب هذا الإختبار الذي غير إتجاه حياتي.

أريد، من أجل شهادتي، أن أجيب على كلام الأخ اندلسي ... 

>>>> أما المقصود بقوله تعالى "وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم" فهو القرآن الكريم فهم ليسوا على شيئ حتى يقيموا التوراة الصحيحة و الإنجيل الصحيح و القرآن المنزل و هذا كله لا يمكن بلوغه إلا بالقرآن المصدق المهيمن .... وأما قول الله عز وجل ‏"‏ يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم ‏"‏ فحق لا مرية فيه وهكذا نقول ولا سبيل لهم إلى إقامتها أبداً لرفع ما أسقطوا منها فليسوا على شيء إلا بالإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكونون حينئذ مقيمين للتوراة والإنجيل كلهم يؤمنون حينئذ بما أنزل الله منهما وجد أو عدم ويكذبون بما يدل فيهما مما لم ينزله الله تعالى فيهما وهذه هي إقامتهما حقاً فلاح صدق قولنا موافقاً لنص الآية بلا تأويل والحمد لله رب العالمين‏.‏  <<<<<

أريد أن أقول أنه سواء كان القرآن الكريم هو بالفعل و الحق كلام الله الحي أم كلام بشر مؤلفين، فأنه لابد من أن يُنكر بعض ما جاء من قبله (في الكتاب المقدّس) و يؤكّد البعض الآخر، لكي يُعلِم و يُنَبّه القرآن الناس في وقته عن سبب وجوده ككتاب معتمد و مُصادَق من قِبَل الناس، سواء كان من الله تعالى أو الشيطان اللئيم. فعندما نقرأ بأن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرّف (بيدي المحرفين بفكر الشيطان) فهذا لا يعني بالمرة أن القرآن هو كلام الله و لا يعني أنّه من الشيطان أيضاً. فهذه سياسة إما إلهية أو شيطانية، سيان، و الله خير العالمين طبعاً. و هذا الله الحكيم لن يتركنا فارغي الأيدي بل سيزودنا بإحتياجاتنا لنتيقّن الحق.

و بالتالي، ما نستطيع فعله هو أن نستقصي أسباب وجود الكتاب المقدس على ما هو عليه، فالمسيح جاء و قال أنه أتى ليتمم الشريعة و لا يلغيها فهو لم ينكر أي وصية في العهد القديم بل تمم كل النبوّات التي ترسم قدوم المسيح المخلّص . أمّا القرآن الكريم فأنه يحظى بالكثير من الأمور الأساسية للحياة الناجحه على الأرض، و أيضاً القرآن ينكر لاهوت المسيح و موته على الصليب، و هما أساسا الإيمان المسيحي. فلاهوت المسيح و موته على الصليب كمخلّص كانا عمودي إيمان المسيحيين قبل وجود أي آية قرآنية أو رسول آخر من الله ينكرهما من بعد أعتناق المؤمنين بصليب المسيح لمدة 700 سنة على الأكثر من بعد الميلاد. 

إن لم يمت المسيح على الصليب، بحسب الآية القرآنية، و إن لم يتوفر الإنجيل الغير محرّف أو الصحيح (ولو نسخة واحدة) و الذي يثبت قول القرآن الكريم، فالقرآن وحده إذن يشهد بعدم موت المسيح ، والنبي محمد و أتباعه من بعده.  
وللعلم أن صورة الصليب المحذوفة و المنكرة بالقرآن الكريم فهي مركزية و مثبته في التوراه و الزبور بمئات السنين قبل مجيء المسيح أو ظهور الإنجيل الجليل. فكيف يتفق المسيحيون و اليهود الذين هم على خلاف هوية شخص عيسى بأن يتم إتمام كل نبوة بحذافيرها و بدقة؟ المسيح القادم لا بد أن يتألم، يُخذل، و يموت مصلوباً حاملاً لسيئات و خطايا كل إنسان على حدى؟ هذا السؤال خارجي و لم يجب عليه أي مسلم إلى الآن.

ختاماً أقول، إن كان الله المهيمن غير قادر على حفظ توراته و إنجيله الصحيحين، فيا له من إله ! و في هذا الصدد يذكر السيد المسيح في الإنجيل الوحيد لدى العالم، " 35إِنَّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ تَزُولاَنِ؛ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ أَبَداً." (متى 24) وإن حاول الناس التحريف فستنفضح أعمالهم لأن غرضهم شرير. و من أجل ذلك لا يبقى أمامنا، برأي الشخصي، إلاّ الإجابة على السؤال الداخلي: 

أمّا السؤال الداخلي: كيف يتم خلاص البشر و مغفرة خطايا و سيئات كل إنسان بموت عيسى المسيح، و هو نبي الله، بصورة مقززة شنيعة تقشعر لها الأبدان؟ أوَ يرض الله بذلك؟ أيترك الله نبيَّهُ يموت مهاناً مذلولاً؟

سأجيب عن ذلك إن كان هنالك رغبة بالمعرفة، فأرجو إعلامي.

سلام الله معكم، و أصلي بأن نتواضع أمامك يا الله فنحن لا نستحق كل ما لدينا بل أنت من مجدك تهب لنا ما تحتاجه عقولنا و قلوبنا التي هي أصلاً لك. فنحن منك و لك يا رب، ولن نرتاح أبداً ألاّ فيك أنت، فتمنحنا نعمة فوق نعمة كي  يتيسر لنا رؤية الطريق،  والحق، و الحياة. من أجل المنتدى و خلاص نفس كل قاريء و سامع أطلب، آمين.  ...   [/COLOR]


----------



## الأندلسى (3 سبتمبر 2005)

*ما رأيك فى كل هذه الشواهد؟؟*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> عجيب امرك صحيح... بتترك شواهد القرأن ال بتروح للاحاديث و المقالات؟؟؟
> 
> ماذا عن شهادة القرأن؟؟
> 
> ...


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ـ الزميل دودى ...أولا فى مداخلاتى السابقة عرضت تفسيرات العلماء للآيات المذكورة .. ولم أتحدث ..

 ثانيا أى شهادة للقرآن تقصد ... هل قرأت القرآن بالفعل ... واذا قرأت القرآن ألم تصادفك آية مثل هذه

  {مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ

 وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ 

اللّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }
 أومثل هذه ؟؟
  {فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا 

ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ  وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }المائدة13

 ـــ أو مثل هذه؟؟
{وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقاً يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُم بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }آل عمران78

ــــأومثل هذه
{فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ }البقرة79

 ـــ ثم تقول ألا تعلم أن محمد نفسه قال ءامنت بك وبمن أنزلك... يا ريت يا دودى حينماتذكر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أن تقول النبى محمد أو رسول الاسلام لأنى عندى استعداد أن أقبل منك أى اهانات فى شخصى .. ولكن لا تمس النبى 

صلى الله عليه وسلم بسوء ... هذا طلبى الوحيد فى هذا المنتدى ...

 نعود للحديث الذى تستشهد به ...هذه الرواية موجودة في سنن أبي داود ..

حدثنا أحمد بن سعيد الهمداني، حدثنا ابن وهب حدثني هشام بن سعد ،أن زيد بن أسلم حدّثه، عن ابن عمر قال: أتى نفرٌ 

من يهود فدعوا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلى القُف فأتاهم في بيت المدارس فقالوا: يا أبا القاسم، إن رجلاً منَّا

 زنى بامرأة فاحكم بينهم، فوضعوا لرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وسادةً فجلس عليها ثم قال: "ائتوني بالتوراة"

 فأتي بها. فنزع الوسادة من تحته ووضع التوراة عليها ثم قال: "آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك". ثم قال: "ائتوني بأعلمكم" 

فأتي بفتى شابٍّ، ثم ذكر قصة الرجم نحو حديث مالك عن نافع.

 ــ فكل الروايات التي وردت لم ترد بها لفظة ( آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك ) الا في رواية أبي داوود عن زيد بن أسلم وزيد ابن 

اسلم من طبقة التابعين فيكون سند زيادة زيد ابن اسلم منقطعا 

إذن ما علة هذه الرواية ؟

علتها هو هشام بن سعد !

ــــ أراء علماء الحديث فى هشام بن سعد: ــ

1- قال يحيى بن معين : (( ضعيف )) .

2- وقال أحمد بن حنبل : (( ليس بمحكم للحديث )) ، ولم يرضه .

3- وقال أبو حاتم : (( يكتب حديثه ، ولا يحتج به )) .

4- وقال النسائى : (( ضعيف الحديث )) .

5- وقال ابن عدي : (( ولهشام غير ما ذكرت ، ومع ضعفه يكتب حديثه )) .

6- وقال ابن سعد : (( كان كثير الحديث يستضعف ، و كان متشيعا )) .

7- وقال ابن أبى شيبة عن على ابن المدينى : (( صالح ، و ليس بالقوى )) 
.
8- وذكره يعقوب بن سفيان في "الضعفاء" .

9-وقال أبو عبد الله الحاكم -كما في "من تكلم فيه"للذهبي- : (( لينته )) .

10-وكان يحيى بن سعيد لا يروي عنه .

11-وذكره العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (4/341) .

12-وقال ابن حبان في "المجروحين" (3/89) : (( كان ممن يقلب الأسانيد ، وهو لا يفهم ، ويسند الموقوفات من حيث لا 

يعلم فلما كثر مخالفته الأثبات فيما يروي عن الثقات بطل الاحتجاج به وان اعتبر بما وافق الثقات من حديثه فلا ضير )) .

13-قال أبو يعلى الخليلي في "الإرشاد" (1/344/156) : (( قالوا : إنه واهي الحديث )) .

و لهذا قال ابن حزم: "و أما الخبر بأن النبي عليه السلام أخذ التوراة و قال : "آمنت بما فيك" فخبر مكذوب ، موضوع 
 لم يأت قط من طرق فيها خير ، و لسنا نستحل الكلام في الباطل لو صح ، فهو من التكلف الذي نهينا عنه ، كما لا يحل توهين الحق ، و لا الاعتراض فيه  ".

 ـــ أرأيت يادودى أنك فقدت توازنك وبدأت تستشهد بالضعيف والمكذوب من أجل أن تثبت شىء غير موجود أصلا...

  أخيرا أود أن أقول لك ماذا قا ل  النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حقافى هذا الموضوع... حسنا يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 [ إن بني إسرائيل لما طال الأمد وقست قلوبهم اخترعوا كتابا من عند أنفسهم ، استهوته قلوبهم ، واستحلته ألسنتهم

 ، وكان الحق يحول بينهم وبين كثير من شهواتهم ، حتى نبذوا كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون ) ـــ وأرحب بمشاركة الزميلwhocares فى الحوار الذى أعتقد أنه أنهى الموضوع من أصله حينما قال:

أريد أن أقول أنه سواء كان القرآن الكريم هو بالفعل و الحق كلام الله الحي أم كلام بشر مؤلفين، فأنه لابد من أن يُنكر

 بعض ما جاء من قبله (في الكتاب المقدّس) و يؤكّد البعض الآخر، لكي يُعلِم و يُنَبّه القرآن الناس في وقته عن سبب

 وجوده ككتاب معتمد و مُصادَق من قِبَل الناس، سواء كان من الله تعالى أو الشيطان اللئيم. فعندما نقرأ بأن الكتاب 

المقدس قد حُرّف (بيدي المحرفين بفكر الشيطان) فهذا لا يعني بالمرة أن القرآن هو كلام الله و لا يعني أنّه من الشيطان

 أيضاً. فهذه سياسة إما إلهية أو شيطانية، سيان، و الله خير العالمين طبعاً....   ـــ فكلامه هذا يعنى أن القرآن أقر بتحريف مواضع من التوراه والانجيل وليس بصحتهما.. ويقول لابد أن يفعل القرآن ذلك ....

  أعتقد أن هذا يكفى...

 مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## whocares (3 سبتمبر 2005)

>>>>> أريد أن أقول أنه سواء كان القرآن الكريم هو بالفعل و الحق كلام الله الحي أم كلام بشر مؤلفين، فأنه لابد من أن يُنكر بعض ما جاء من قبله (في الكتاب المقدّس) و يؤكّد البعض الآخر، لكي يُعلِم و يُنَبّه القرآن الناس في وقته عن سبب  وجوده ككتاب معتمد و مُصادَق من قِبَل الناس، سواء كان من الله تعالى أو الشيطان اللئيم. فعندما نقرأ بأن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرّف (بيدي المحرفين بفكر الشيطان) فهذا لا يعني بالمرة أن القرآن هو كلام الله و لا يعني أنّه من الشيطان أيضاً. فهذه سياسة إما إلهية أو شيطانية، سيان، و الله خير العالمين طبعاً....   ـــ فكلامه هذا يعنى أن القرآن أقر بتحريف مواضع من التوراه والانجيل وليس بصحتهما.. ويقول لابد أن يفعل القرآن ذلك ....  أعتقد أن هذا يكفى...  مع خالص تحياتى.>>>>>

الأخ الأندلسي،

أنا لم أعني بالمرة ... "أن القرآن أقر بتحريف مواضع من التوراه والانجيل وليس بصحتهما." هذا ليس ما قصدته. أنا صرّحت أن رسالة القرآن ستنكر بعض المحتويات الكتابية و تُقر البعض الآخر، و لم أقل أنها محرّفة. بمعنى أنه ليعتمد الناس القرآن فإنه من الضروري إنكار بعض محتويات الكتاب و إلاّ ما هو الجديد الذي ينتظره الناس من غير سابق نبوة أو إعلان؟

أرجو الرد على المقال السابق.


----------



## الأندلسى (3 سبتمبر 2005)

الزميل المحترم whocares
اذا أنكر القرآن الكريم بعض محتويات الكتاب المقدس ... فهذا يعنى عدم صحة بعض محتويات الكتاب المقدس التى أنكرها القرآن وذلك من وجهة نظر القرآن ... وهذا ما أريد اثباته أصلا ... لأن الموضوع الرئيسى الذى طرحه الزميل دودى هى شهادة القران للتوراة والانجيل...هذا ما أقصده ... أما الرد على مقالك فسهل جدا ولكنه للأسف خارج الموضوع أصلا .. 
لكل مقام مقال... ياليتك كنت أفردت موضوعك فى مقال أخر ... عموما سأرد على كلامك ...فى المداخلة القادمة ... ولكن ان أردت النقاش معى فياليته يكون موضوع منفصل
 مع خالص التحية


----------



## الأندلسى (3 سبتمبر 2005)

whocares قال:
			
		

> []
> إن لم يمت المسيح على الصليب، بحسب الآية القرآنية، و إن لم يتوفر الإنجيل الغير محرّف أو الصحيح (ولو نسخة واحدة) و الذي يثبت قول القرآن الكريم، فالقرآن وحده إذن يشهد بعدم موت المسيح ، والنبي محمد و أتباعه من بعده.
> وللعلم أن صورة الصليب المحذوفة و المنكرة بالقرآن الكريم فهي مركزية و مثبته في التوراه و الزبور بمئات السنين قبل مجيء المسيح أو ظهور الإنجيل الجليل. فكيف يتفق المسيحيون و اليهود الذين هم على خلاف هوية شخص عيسى بأن يتم إتمام كل نبوة بحذافيرها و بدقة؟ المسيح القادم لا بد أن يتألم، يُخذل، و يموت مصلوباً حاملاً لسيئات و خطايا كل إنسان على حدى؟ هذا السؤال خارجي و لم يجب عليه أي مسلم إلى الآن.
> 
> ...


----------



## whocares (3 سبتمبر 2005)

>>>> معى مفاجأة جميلة لك يا عزيزى ....
الباسيليون (أحد الطوائف المسيحية): ــ
 كانوا يعتقدون أن المسيح وهو ذاهب لمحل الصلب أقى شبهه على سيمون السيرناى تمامت وألقى شبهه سيمون عليه
 ثم أخفى نفسه ليضحك على مضطهديه اليهود المغالطين <<<<<

شكراً على الرد،

ونعم هذا الحديث متشعب عن المقال الرئيسي.

لا مفاجئات أندلسي ... فبمقدور أي إنسان لم ير المسيح أن لا يقول فقط أنه لم يُصلب فحسب، بل أيضاً أن المسيح أسطورة من الأساطير فهو شخص خيالي لم يوجد في التاريخ أصلاً. و الردود موجودة.

سلام الله معك.


----------



## الأندلسى (3 سبتمبر 2005)

*ولكن كلامى لا يزول*

ختاماً أقول، إن كان الله المهيمن غير قادر على حفظ توراته و إنجيله الصحيحين، فيا له من إله ! و في هذا الصدد يذكر السيد المسيح في الإنجيل الوحيد لدى العالم، " 35إِنَّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ تَزُولاَنِ؛ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ أَبَداً." (متى 24) وإن حاول الناس التحريف فستنفضح أعمالهم لأن غرضهم شرير. .....

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ـــ هذه دائما لهجتكم أيها المسيحيين أذا لم تحفظ التوراه والانجيل فمعنى ذلك أنك تتهم الله بأنه غير قادر على 

حفظها .. وهكذا ... ألا يجوز يا أستاذى الكريم أن الله لم يعد بحفظها ... لماذا لا تستخدم نفس المنطق فى مسألة صلب 

المسيح .. ألم يكن الله قادرا على مغفرة الخطايا بدون صلب ابنه وتركه لليهود يفعلون به ما يفعلوه .. اذن الله القادر 

أصبح محدود القدرة .. أليس هذا هو نفس المنطق الذى تستخدمه .. لماذا هذه اللهجة .. ومرة أخرى أسمع هذه اللهجة 

حينما تقولون إما يسوع إله أو أنه كاذب .. وتتناسون أن هناك احتمالا اخر تسقطونه عمدا وهو أنه نبى من أنبياء الله 

الصالحين .. لهجة عنيفة فى الحوار !!!!!!

 ـــ السماء والأرض تزولان ... ولكن كلامى لايزول.. أليست هذه فى متى 24 _35 ... دائما ما أتعجب من هذه الفقرة عندما كنت أقرأها وخصوصا حينما كنت أقرأ الفقرات السابقة : 
 ــ من المفترض أن المسيح يقول  متنبأ عن نهاية العالم 



29 و للوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس و القمر لا يعطي ضوءه و النجوم تسقط من السماء و قوات السماوات تتزعزع 

30 و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير  
31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السماوات الى اقصائها 

ويختتم تنبؤاته باجابة سؤال : متى سيحدث كل هذا , فيقول : 



" الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله " !!!!!

ثم يؤكد فى الفقرة 35 أن كلامه لن يزول .. كما استشهدت !!!

 ـــ وفى الاصحاح 16 من نفس الانجيل . انجيل متى يقول يسوع لتلاميذه ان بعض منهم لن يذوق الموت حتى يرى بعينيه هذه الامور , يروا مجئ يسوع مع ملائكته فى اللحظات الاخيرة التى تسبق نهاية العالم : 

27 فان ابن الانسان سوف ياتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته و حينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله 

28 الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان اتيا في ملكوته  

بحسب هذه النبؤة فان بعض من المعاصرين ليسوع كان حتما سيشهد هذه الامور , سيشهد نهاية العالم : انفجار الكون

 وتساقط النجوم على الارض واظلام الشمس والقمر ومجئ يسوع وملائكته على السحاب 

هذا ما جاء على لسان يسوع من تنبؤات بحسب الانجيل وليس لنا الا ان نقول : 

لقد مضى هذا الجيل الذى كان يتحدث عنه يسوع وجميعهم ماتوا منذ ما لا يقل عن 1900 عام ولم يحدث شئ مما تنبأ به !! 

لا هو جاء مع ملائكته , ولا اظلمت الشمس والقمر , ولا انفجرالكون والفضاء وانتهى العالم 

كما لا يوجد واحد من جيله ومن معاصريه حيا بيننا وانما جميعهم ماتوا . 

فهل هذا هو كلام يسوع حقا؟؟!!!أشك فى ذلك ...

ولقد اعتقد المسيحيون الاوائل بما فيهم التلاميذ وكتبة اسفار العهد الجديد بان منهم من سيبقى على قيد الحياة وسيرى 

تحقق هذه النبؤات , اى انهم اعتقدوا ان عودة المسيح ونهاية العالم كانت وشيكة الوقوع فى زمنهم , لذلك نرى القديس بولس 

فى رسالته الأولى الى مؤمني كورينثوس الاصحاح 7 :29-31 يقول : 

" فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: الْوَقْتُ مُنْذُ الآنَ مُقَصَّرٌ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ نِسَاءٌ كَأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ وَالَّذِينَ يَبْكُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَبْكُونَ 

وَالَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَفْرَحُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ هَذَا الْعَالَمَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَهُ. لأَنَّ 

هَيْئَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ تَزُولُ". 

وفي رسالته الأولى الى مؤمنى تسالونيكى 4 :13-18 يقول : 

" ثُمَّ لاَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الرَّاقِدِينَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَحْزَنُوا كَالْبَاقِينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ رَجَاءَ لَهُمْ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ 

يَسُوعَ مَاتَ وَقَامَ، فَكَذَلِكَ الرَّاقِدُونَ بِيَسُوعَ سَيُحْضِرُهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. فَإِنَّنَا نَقُولُ لَكُمْ هَذَا بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ: إِنَّنَا نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ

 الْبَاقِينَ إِلَى مَجِيءِ الرَّبِّ لاَ نَسْبِقُ الرَّاقِدِينَ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَفْسَهُ سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ،

 وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ أَوَّلاً. ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهَكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ. لِذَلِكَ عَزُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِهَذَا الْكَلاَمِ." 

فيتضح ان القديس بولس كان يعتقد انه سيعيش وسيشهد مجئ المسيح الثانى , وليس هو فقط بل وبعض تلاميذ المسيح , وبعض 

الذين كتب لهم هذه الرسالة من المؤمنين . 

ولقد مات القديس بولس وجميع معاصريه منذ ما لا يقل عن 1900 عام ولم يحدث ما توهمه . 

وكاتب سفر الرؤيا كان يعتقد ان المسيح سيعود قريبا وان الذين قاموا بطعنه اثناء الصلب , الجنود الرومانيين , سيكون 

منهم من على قيد الحياة عند مجئ المسيح مع ملائكته فى السحاب قبل انتهاء العالم . 

الرؤيا 1 :7 

هوذا ياتي مع السحاب و ستنظره كل عين و الذين طعنوه و ينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض نعم امين 

ولقد مات الجنود الذين طعنوه اثناء الصلب ولم يعد لهم وجود !! 

 ـــ ونرى فى رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 15ـ51ـ52

هوذا سر أقوله لكم ... لأنرقد كلنا ( أى لن نموت كلنا) ولكننا نتغير فى لحظة فى طرفة عين عند البوق الأخير فانه 

سيوق فيقام الأموات عديمى فساد .. ونحن نتغير ـــ ولقد رحل يسوع , ورحل معاصريه جميعا بما فيهم تلاميذه منذ اكثر من 1900 سنة , ولم يحدث ما زعمه العهد 

الجديد !! 
 ــ ترى هل تشاركنى التفكير فى هذا الموضوع فإن هذا الموضوع يعنى أحد احتمالين : ـــ

 1ــ أن المسيح كان يكذب ... وهذا الاحتمال مرفوض فالمسيح نبى من أنبياء الله الكرام حاشاه أن يكذب 

2ـ أن هذا الكلام لم يقله المسيح أصلا ... وأن هذا الكلام نسب للمسيح والمسيح لم يقله أصلا .. 

.... أريد منك تحليلا منطقيا

 لمتى 24 ــ 34 حتى أصدق فعلا متى 24 ــ 35 ...


   مع خالص التحية...


----------



## whocares (4 سبتمبر 2005)

*Kalamoh la yazoul*

شكراً لك يا أندلسي على الرد،

>>>>>هذه دائما لهجتكم أيها المسيحيين أذا لم تحفظ التوراه والانجيل فمعنى ذلك أنك تتهم الله بأنه غير قادر على حفظها .. وهكذا ... ألا يجوز يا أستاذى الكريم أن الله لم يعد بحفظها ... لماذا لا تستخدم نفس المنطق فى مسألة صلب المسيح ..<<<<<

أنا لم أنوّه أن يد المحرفين لن تمتد إلى الكتاب أو القرآن، بل عنيت بأن كلمة الله القدير ستبقى موجودة (كما أكد يسوع) حتى لو تم التحريف، وكذا ينطبق على القرآن. 
بقولك " هذه دائما لهجتكم أيها المسيحيين" فأنا أشعر بأنك لا تعامل الناس بإمتياز فردية كل شخص بل تريد أن تصنفهم بزمرة محددة، و نصيحتي أن هذا سيقودك إلى سبق-الحكم على الفرد، وهذا لن يساعد أي شخص بما فيهم أنت لحوار الأمور بعقل متفتح و صريح أو نية وديعة و محبة غير مشروطة.   

>>>> ألم يكن الله قادرا على مغفرة الخطايا بدون صلب ابنه وتركه لليهود يفعلون به ما يفعلوه .. اذن الله القادر أصبح محدود القدرة .. أليس هذا هو نفس المنطق الذى تستخدمه .. لماذا هذه اللهجة .. <<<<<

أسئلتك تشير إلى أنك إنسان محلل للأمور و تملك قدرة جيدة في تطبيقها، و الحمد لله. و أكرر لك، أنا لا أقول (لا أعني) أن قدرة الله لا تجعله الله إذا لم تتدخّل لمنع المحرفين من التحريف أو أن تغفر السيئات بدون صلب المسيح كما كان الحال المؤقت عليه قبيل مجيء المسيح. بل أنت الذي تتمسك بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف وبالتالي "الأصلي" غير متواجد أو ما إلى ذلك من أسباب. وأنا أصرّح الله القدير "قادر" أن يحفظ كلمته الأزلية من التحريف و "قادر" أن يجعلها متوفرة بين أيدي البشر كما أعلنت منذ البدء. " 35إِنَّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ تَزُولاَنِ؛ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ أَبَداً." (متى 24)  إذاً، أين هو الإنجيل الغير محرّف؟ فإن لم يوجد الدليل الإلهي بطل الإدعاء البشري.

>>>> ومرة أخرى أسمع هذه اللهجة .. حينما تقولون إما يسوع إله أو أنه كاذب .. وتتناسون أن هناك احتمالا اخر تسقطونه عمدا وهو أنه نبى من أنبياء الله الصالحين .. لهجة عنيفة فى الحوار !!!!!!>>>>>

"تقولون" ... "تتناسون" ... " تسقطونه". أنا من وراء هذه الشاشة "شخص واحد فقط،" فلماذا لا تخاطبني بالكلام الذي أنا طبعته؟ هل تقوم بالتعميم لإثبات كلامك عن المسيحيين؟ إن كان، فأرجو أن تخاطبني بصورة المفرد كما أنا أفعل. فأنا لا أقول "أنتم المسلمون تنكرون كذا و كذا" لأنني أنا أخاطبك أنت وحدك، و أجيب على أسئلتك أنت وحدك. نعم، هذا حوار شخصي و كلامك/ي يمثلنا كلانا فقط.
معك حق في قولك أن واحد من الإحتمالات أنه مجرد إنسان و نبي صالح من عند الله، و أنا نفسي لم "نقول" أو "نتناسى" أو "نُسقط" ذلك. ما أعنفها من لهجه يا أخي الأندلسي.   

>>>>> السماء والأرض تزولان ... ولكن كلامى لايزول.. أليست هذه فى متى 24 _35 ... : ــ من المفترض أن المسيح يقول متنبأ عن نهاية العالم 29 و للوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس و القمر لا يعطي ضوءه و النجوم تسقط من السماء و قوات السماوات تتزعزع 30 و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير 31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السماوات الى اقصائها .... ويختتم تنبؤاته باجابة سؤال : متى سيحدث كل هذا , فيقول : " الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله " !!!!!
ثم يؤكد فى الفقرة 35 أن كلامه لن يزول .. كما استشهدت !!! ................... أريد منك تحليلا منطقيا ....لمتى 24 ــ 34 حتى أصدق فعلا متى 24 ــ 35 ــ ترى هل تشاركنى التفكير فى هذا الموضوع فإن هذا الموضوع يعنى أحد احتمالين :
1ــ أن المسيح كان يكذب ... وهذا الاحتمال مرفوض فالمسيح نبى من أنبياء الله الكرام حاشاه أن يكذب. 
2ـ أن هذا الكلام لم يقله المسيح أصلا.. وأن هذا الكلام نسب للمسيح والمسيح لم يقله أصلاً.<<<<

هناك تحليل منطقي و لكن أذكِرك يا أخي أن نية الوثوق في الله ليست منطقية بالعقل فحسب بل بالقلب أيضاً. العقل مركز التحليل و الأوامر و التطبيق و القلب مركز الميول و الأقتراحات و القيم (متى 6:21). وأيضاً أذكّر أنك لن تفهم كلام الله إلاً بوحي روح نفس هذا الإله. (متى 16: 17)

مفتاح تفسير نبوة "آخر الأيام" موجود في كلمة "هذا الجيل." فالمعنيّ هنا أنه " لا يمر هذا الجيل المتحدّث عنه في المستقبل إلاّ و بعده تتم النبوة." و لم يكن المعنى "هذا الجيل" أي جيله هو. 

و أمّا المذكور في إصحاح 16 (و الذي شكك به المُلحد المشهور برنارد راسِل) كان له عددين: 27 يخبرنا أنه الملكوت المستقبلي مع الملائكة إستناداً لما قبله في النص عن "ربح الأنسان للعالم كله" فالله -بالمقارنة- أعظم و ملكوته القادم أمجد و أيضا استنادا إلى أنه "سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله" و هو المذكور في سفر الرؤيا (22: 12). و تنتهي الجملة، و تبدأ أخرى "الحق أقول لكم" وتتبع بالإشارة لبعض الواقفين معه أنهم "سيشاهدوه" كيفما يأتي في أواخر الأيام "قبل أو حتى" أن يموتوا، في بقية النص... فيُكمل متى 17:" وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ، أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ، وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ، 2وَتَجَلَّى أَمَامَهُمْ، فَشَعَّ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ، وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ. 3وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَحَدَّثَانِ مَعَهُ. 4فَبَدَأَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَارَبُّ، مَا أَحْسَنَ أَنْ نَبْقَى هُنَا! فَإِذَا شِئْتَ، أَنْصُبُ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ خِيَامٍ: وَاحِدَةً لَكَ، وَوَاحِدَةً لِمُوسَى، وَوَاحِدَةً لإِيلِيَّا». 5وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ مُنِيرَةٌ قَدْ خَيَّمَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ يَهْتِفُ: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي سُرِرْتُ بِهِ كُلَّ سُرُورٍ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا!» 6فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ التَّلاَمِيذُ الصَّوْتَ، وَقَعُوا عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ مُرْتَعِبِينَ جِدّاً. 7فَاقْتَرَبَ مِنْهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَهُمْ وَقَالَ: «انْهَضُوا وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبُوا!» 8فَرَفَعُوا أَنْظَارَهُمْ، فَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلاَّ يَسُوعَ وَحْدَهُ. 9وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ، أَوْصَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تُخْبِرُوا أَحَداً بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ».

تجلى أمامهم ... النبيان ظهرا ... بطرس يتكلم ... سمعوا الصوت
فهذا التجلي لم "يره" من قبل أن يموت إلاّ الثلاثة تلاميذ. هذا التجلي أظهر النبيان موسى و إيليا (يحيى) و هذا مستحيل إلاّ في الملكوت (الجنة) لأنهما من سُكّانها، فبطرس الحبيب قال ليسوع:" يا رب ما أحسن أن نكون هنا." و لا أحسن و لا أجمل و لا أمجد من تجلي الإنسان مع ربه في أبدية ملكوت السموات الآتي، فيا له من رجاء، و يا لها من غبطة و فرحة يرقص و "يدبك" لها قلب الأنسان مرنماً: " المجد لله في الأعالي، و على الأرض السلام و بالناس المسرة،"  ولأن "ملكوت السموات فيكم." (لوقا 17: 21)

أفلا نفرح سويةً يا أخي الأندلسي، لم لا؟


----------



## الأندلسى (4 سبتمبر 2005)

ــ الصديق المحترم جدا  whocares
 لقد أخجلتنى فعلا بأدبك الجم ....صدقنى أنا لم أحاول الجمع ولكن هذه اللهجة العنيفة بالفعل أعانى منها مع الأصدقاء المسيحيين هى التى قادتنى لذلك ... فدائما ما أسمع ألا تقولون بتجسد الاله فأجيب بالنفى فيكون ردهم إذن فأنتم تؤمنون أن الله غير قادر على كل شىء وأيضا الأمثلة السابقة وبالفعل هى لهجة عنيفة فى الحوار  ... عموما أنا أعتذر على التعميم ... 
وشكرا لك على رحابة صدرك ...وشكرا على اجتهادك فى الرد ... 
 مرة أخرى أكرر  إعتذارى....
 مع خالص التحية....


----------



## حور (12 أكتوبر 2005)

. 1 .



> لو كنا نؤلف تأليف الإقناع الكفار والملحدين وعبدة الأصنام ?لكان يجب علينا أولاً أن نأتي بالدليل الخارجي بأن التوراة والإنجيل هما قديمان وغير محرَّفينولو كنا نؤلف تأليف



!



> لكان يجب علينا أولاً أن نأتي بالدليل الخارجي بأن التوراة والإنجيل هما قديمان وغير محرَّفين ?



!!



> مملوءة بالكتب في موضوعها,وليس هنا محلٌّ لإيرادها .



لا عليك ..

 محل واسع وكبير 

إن لم يسع الرد للحروف أضف رد آخر  .. ( لن ينفذ الحبر ) ..



> قال في سورة البقرة 2 :113 وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكتَابَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ




الآيه كامله .. دون قص .

سورة البقرة الآيه 111- 113

[‏111 ـ 112‏]‏ ‏{‏وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ * بَلَى مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ‏}‏  

أي‏:‏ قال اليهود‏:‏ لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا، وقالت النصارى‏:‏ لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان نصارى، فحكموا لأنفسهم بالجنة وحدهم‏,‏ وهذا مجرد أماني غير مقبولة‏,‏ إلا بحجة وبرهان‏,‏ فأتوا بها إن كنتم صادقين، وهكذا كل من ادعى دعوى‏,‏ لا بد أن يقيم البرهان على صحة دعواه، وإلا‏,‏ فلو قلبت عليه دعواه‏,‏ وادعى مدع عكس ما ادعى بلا برهان لكان لا فرق بينهما، فالبرهان هو الذي يصدق الدعاوى أو يكذبها، ولما لم يكن بأيديهم برهان‏,‏ علم كذبهم بتلك الدعوى‏.‏ 

ثم ذكر تعالى البرهان الجلي العام لكل أحد‏,‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏بَلَى‏}‏ أي‏:‏ ليس بأمانيكم ودعاويكم‏,‏ ولكن ‏{‏مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ أخلص لله أعماله‏,‏ متوجها إليه بقلبه، ‏{‏وَهُوَ‏}‏  مع إخلاصه ‏{‏مُحْسِنٌ‏}‏  في عبادة ربه‏,‏ بأن عبده بشرعه‏,‏ فأولئك هم أهل الجنة وحدهم‏.‏ 

‏{‏فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ‏}‏ وهو الجنة بما اشتملت عليه من النعيم، ‏{‏وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ‏}‏ فحصل لهم المرغوب‏,‏ ونجوا من المرهوب‏.‏ 

ويفهم منها‏,‏ أن من ليس كذلك‏,‏ فهو من أهل النار الهالكين، فلا نجاة إلا لأهل الإخلاص للمعبود‏,‏ والمتابعة للرسول‏.‏ 

‏[‏113‏]‏ ‏{‏وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ‏}‏  

وذلك أنه بلغ بأهل الكتاب الهوى والحسد‏,‏ إلى أن بعضهم ضلل بعضًا‏,‏ وكفر بعضهم بعضًا‏,‏ كما فعل الأميون من مشركي العرب وغيرهم‏.‏ 

فكل فرقة تضلل الفرقة الأخرى‏,‏ ويحكم الله في الآخرة بين المختلفين بحكمه العدل‏,‏ الذي أخبر به عباده‏,‏ فإنه لا فوز ولا نجاة إلا لمن صدق جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين‏,‏ وامتثل أوامر ربه‏,‏ واجتنب نواهيه‏,‏ ومن عداهم‏,‏ فهو هالك‏.‏ 



إن كنت تبحث عن تفسير الآيات 

التي نقلتها انت والسور فابحث عنها في مصادرها الصحيحه  
ولاتقص منها ولاتزيد عليها 
ولا تنقل  دون وعي وفهم وادراك   ​  ​


----------



## حور (12 أكتوبر 2005)

. 2 .



> لا نحتاج إلى إثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس بالاستشهاد من القرآن.



مالذي تفعله أنت الآن !

..



> يعارض نصوص القرآن على خط مستقيم ?إذ يقول بعدم تغيير كلمات



سطراً بسطر 

بحجه ودلاله وبرهان ومنطق 


أولا : قد تكفل الله تعالى بحفظ هذا القرآن بنفسه فقال : ( إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ ) الحجر/9 .

قال ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره (14/8) : 

يقول تعالى ذكره إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وهو القرآن وإنا له لحافظون قال وإنا للقرآن لحافظون من أن يزاد فيه باطل ما ليس منه أو ينقص منه ما هو منه من أحكامه وحدوده وفرائضه اهـ 

وقال السعدي في تفسيره (ص : 696) : 

إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر أي : القرآن الذي فيه ذكرى لكل شيء من المسائل والدلائل الواضحة ، وفيه يتذكر من أراد التذكر . 

وإنا له لحافظون أي : في حال إنزاله وبعد إنزاله ، ففي حال إنزاله حافظون له من استراق كل شيطان رجيم، وبعد إنزاله أودعه الله في قلب رسوله، واستودعه في قلوب أمته ، وحفظ الله ألفاظه من التغيير فيها والزيادة والنقص ، ومعانيه من التبديل، فلا يحرف مُحَرِّف معنىً من معانيه إلا وقيض الله له من يبين الحق المبين، وهذا من أعظم آيات الله ونعمه على عباده المؤمنين، ومن حفظه أن الله يحفظ أهله من أعدائهم، ولا يسلط عليهم عدوا يجتاحهم اهـ 

أنزل القرآن على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مفرقاً ، على مدى ثلاث وعشرين سنة ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَقُرْآنًا فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنزِيلا ) الإسراء/106 .  

قال السعدي رحمه الله : 

أي : وأنزلنا هذا القرآن مفرقًا، فارقًا بين الهدى والضلال، والحق والباطل . 

( لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ )  أي : على مهل ، ليتدبروه ويتفكروا في معانيه، ويستخرجوا علومه . 

( وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلا )  أي : شيئًا فشيئًا ، مفرقًا في ثلاث وعشرين سنة اهـ 

تفسير السعدي (ص : 760) . 

ثانيا : 

كانت الكتابة قليلة في العرب ، وقد وصفهم الله بذلك في قوله : ( هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولاً منهم ) الجمعة / 2  ، فكانوا يحفظون القرآن في صدورهم ، وقليل منهم كان يكتب بعض آيات أو سور على الجلود والحجارة الرقاق ونحو ذلك . 

ثالثا : 

نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أول الأمر عن كتابة شيءٍ سوى القرآن ونهاهم عن كتابة كلامه مؤقتا حتى تتوافر همم الصحابة على حفظ القرآن وكتابته ولا يختلط كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلام الله تعالى فيبقى القرآن محفوظاً من الزيادة فيه أو النقص . 

رابعا : 

وكَّل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة من الصحابة الأمناء الفقهاء حتى يكتبوا الوحي ، وهم ما عرفوا في تراجمهم بكتاب الوحي كالخلفاء الأربعة وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان وزيد بن ثابت وغيرهم رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . 

خامساً : 

أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف كما صح ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه . رواه البخاري ( 2287 ) ، ومسلم ( 818 ) وهي لغات العرب المشهود لها بالفصاحة . 

سادساً : 

بقي القرآن محفوظاً في صدور الحفاظ من الصحابة وعلى الجلود وغيرها إلى زمان الخليفة أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ، وفي حروب الردة قتل كثير من حفاظ القرآن من الصحابة فخشي أبو بكر- رضي الله عنه - أن يذهب القرآن ويضيع في صدور الصحابة ، فاستشار كبار الصحابة لجمع القرآن كاملا في كتابٍ واحدٍ حتى يبقى محفوظاً من الضياع ، وأوكل المهمة إلى جبل الحفظ زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه فأخرج البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 4986 ) عن زَيْدَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : أَرْسَلَ إِلَيَّ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَقْتَلَ أَهْلِ الْيَمَامَةِ فَإِذَا عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ عِنْدَهُ ، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : إِنَّ عُمَرَ أَتَانِي ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْقَتْلَ قَدْ اسْتَحَرَّ [أي : كثر] يَوْمَ الْيَمَامَةِ بِقُرَّاءِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَإِنِّي أَخْشَى أَنْ يَسْتَحِرَّ الْقَتْلُ بِالْقُرَّاءِ بِالْمَوَاطِنِ فَيَذْهَبَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَإِنِّي أَرَى أَنْ تَأْمُرَ بِجَمْعِ الْقُرْآنِ . قُلْتُ : لِعُمَرَ كَيْفَ تَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَفْعَلْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ قَالَ عُمَرُ : هَذَا وَاللَّهِ خَيْرٌ ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ عُمَرُ يُرَاجِعُنِي حَتَّى شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرِي لِذَلِكَ ، وَرَأَيْتُ فِي ذَلِكَ الَّذِي رَأَى عُمَرُ . قَالَ زَيْدٌ : قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : إِنَّكَ رَجُلٌ شَابٌّ عَاقِلٌ لا نَتَّهِمُكَ ، وَقَدْ كُنْتَ تَكْتُبُ الْوَحْيَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَتَتَبَّعْ الْقُرْآنَ فَاجْمَعْهُ . قال زيد : فَوَاللَّهِ لَوْ كَلَّفُونِي نَقْلَ جَبَلٍ مِنْ الْجِبَالِ مَا كَانَ أَثْقَلَ عَلَيَّ مِمَّا أَمَرَنِي بِهِ مِنْ جَمْعِ الْقُرْآنِ . قُلْتُ : كَيْفَ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَفْعَلْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قَالَ : هُوَ وَاللَّهِ خَيْرٌ . فَلَمْ يَزَلْ أَبُو بَكْرٍ يُرَاجِعُنِي حَتَّى شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرِي لِلَّذِي شَرَحَ لَهُ صَدْرَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا . فَتَتَبَّعْتُ الْقُرْآنَ أَجْمَعُهُ مِنْ الْعُسُبِ وَاللِّخَافِ وَصُدُورِ الرِّجَالِ ، حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ آخِرَ سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ مَعَ أَبِي خُزَيْمَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ لَمْ أَجِدْهَا مَعَ أَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ ( لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ ...) حَتَّى خَاتِمَةِ بَرَاءَةَ فَكَانَتْ الصُّحُفُ عِنْدَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ حَتَّى تَوَفَّاهُ اللَّهُ ، ثُمَّ عِنْدَ عُمَرَ حَيَاتَهُ ، ثُمَّ عِنْدَ حَفْصَةَ بِنْتِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

العُسُب : جريد النخل ، كانوا يكشطون الخوص ويكتبون في الطرف العريض . 

واللخاف : الحجارة الرقاق . 

وكان الصحابي زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه يحفظ القرآن ولكن اتخذ منهجا في التثبت فكان لا يقبل أن يكتب آية إلا أن يُشهد على ذلك اثنين من الصحابة أنهما سمعاها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

واستمر هذا المصحف بيد الخلفاء إلى زمن الخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ، وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قد تفرقوا في البلاد وكانوا يقرؤون القرآن على حسب ما سمعوه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحرف السبعة ، فكان تلاميذهم يقرأ كل واحد منهم على حسب ما أقرأه شيخه . 

وكان التلميذ إذا سمع قارئاً يقرأ بخلاف قراءته أنكر عليه وخطأه وهكذا حتى خشي بعض الصحابة أن تحدث فتنة بين التابعين ومن بعدهم فرأى أن يجمع الناس على حرف واحد وهو لغة قريش التي نزل القرآن عليها أولاً لرفع الخلاف وحسم الأمر فاستشار عثمان رضي الله عنه فوافق على هذا الرأي . 

فروى البخاري في "صحيحه" (4988) عن أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنَ الْيَمَانِ قَدِمَ عَلَى عُثْمَانَ وَكَانَ يُغَازِي أَهْلَ الشَّأْمِ فِي فَتْحِ إِرْمِينِيَةَ وَأَذْرَبِيجَانَ مَعَ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ فَأَفْزَعَ حُذَيْفَةَ اخْتِلَافُهُمْ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ لِعُثْمَانَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَدْرِكْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ اخْتِلافَ الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى فَأَرْسَلَ عُثْمَانُ إِلَى حَفْصَةَ أَنْ أَرْسِلِي إِلَيْنَا بِالصُّحُفِ نَنْسَخُهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ ثُمَّ نَرُدُّهَا إِلَيْكِ فَأَرْسَلَتْ بِهَا حَفْصَةُ إِلَى عُثْمَانَ فَأَمَرَ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ وَعَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ وَسَعِيدَ بْنَ الْعَاصِ وَعَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ فَنَسَخُوهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ لِلرَّهْطِ الْقُرَشِيِّينَ الثَّلاثَةِ إِذَا اخْتَلَفْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَزَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ فَاكْتُبُوهُ بِلِسَانِ قُرَيْشٍ فَإِنَّمَا نَزَلَ بِلِسَانِهِمْ فَفَعَلُوا حَتَّى إِذَا نَسَخُوا الصُّحُفَ فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ رَدَّ عُثْمَانُ الصُّحُفَ إِلَى حَفْصَةَ وَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى كُلِّ أُفُقٍ بِمُصْحَفٍ مِمَّا نَسَخُوا وَأَمَرَ بِمَا سِوَاهُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ فِي كُلِّ صَحِيفَةٍ أَوْ مُصْحَفٍ أَنْ يُحْرَقَ قَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ وَأَخْبَرَنِي خَارِجَةُ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ سَمِعَ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ قَالَ فَقَدْتُ آيَةً مِنْ الْأَحْزَابِ حِينَ نَسَخْنَا الْمُصْحَفَ قَدْ كُنْتُ أَسْمَعُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقْرَأُ بِهَا فَالْتَمَسْنَاهَا فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مَعَ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْحَقْنَاهَا فِي سُورَتِهَا فِي الْمُصْحَفِ . 

وبذلك انقطع الخلاف واتفقت الكلمة وبقي القرآن متواترا ومحفوظا في صدور الرجال إلى يوم القيامة وكان هذا من حفظ الله تعالى لكتابه مصداقاً لقوله تعالى : ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون ) الحجر / 9 . ​


----------



## حور (12 أكتوبر 2005)

. 3 .

 .. ثبوت صحة ما في أيدينا من نسخ القرآن الكريم 
لم يثبت عندنا بدليل أو بدليلين .. بل ثبت بأدلة كثيرة متوافرة لا يقع عليها عاقل منصف إلا 
ويقطع أنه هو كما أنزله الله على قلب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

و تعاقبت الأجيال جيلا بعد جيل تتلو كتاب الله وتتدارسه بينهم .. 
فيحفظونه ويكتبونه .. لا يغيب عنهم حرف ، ولا يستطيع أحد تغيير حركة حرف منه .. ولم تكن الكتابة إلا وسيلة من وسائل حفظه وإلا فإن الأصل

 أن القرآن في صدورهم .

لم يُنقل القرآن لنا وحده حتى يمكن تطرق التحريف المدَّعى إليه  بل

نقل تفسير آياته .. ومعاني كلماته .  وأسباب نزوله .  وإعراب كلماته .  وشرح أحكامه  

 فأنَّى لمثل هذه الرعاية لهذا الكتاب أن تتطرق إليه أيدي آثمة تحرِّف فيه حرفاً ..  أو تزيد كلمة . أو تسقط آية ؟

ولو جئت إلى آية من كتاب الله تعالى فذهبت إلى أمريكا

 أو 

آسيا 

أو 

أدغال أفريقيا

 أو جئت إلى صحراء العرب  

أو إلى أي مكان يوجد فيه مسلمون لوجدت هذه الآية نفسها في صدورهم جميعاً أو في كتبهم لم يتغير منها حرف .

فما قيمة نسخة مجهولة وضعت هنا  يمكن أن يحرِّف فيها أحد العابثين في هذا العصر آية أو كلمة ؟

وهل يقوم مثل هذا الكلام في سوق البحث والنظر ؟ وخاصة أن القوم يدَّعون البحث والإنصاف والعدل في القول .؟

فمثلاُ فريد تتوقع ماذا يكون رد  لو جئنا بكتاب من كتب هؤلاء الموثوقة لمؤلِّفين معروفين ..

 ولهذا الكتاب نسخ كثيرة في العالم .

كلها على نسقٍ واحدٍ  ..  ثم ادَّعى مدَّعٍ وجود نسخة من هذا الكتاب في بلدٍ ما وفيها زيادات وتحريفات عما في نسخهم ..  فهل يعتدون بها ؟

. جوابهم هو جوابنا .

النسخ المخطوطة عند المسلمين لا تثبت بهذا الشكل الساذج .
 فعندنا خبراء يعرفون تاريخ الخط ..
 وعندنا قواعد يضبط فيها إثبات صحة هذه المخطوطة كوجود السماعات والقراءات عليها ..
 واسم وتوقيع من سمعها وقرأها .

ولا نظن أن هذا قد وجد في هذه النسخة المزعومة أو من غيرها .

 ويسرني مره أخرى  أن اختم ردي بهذه القصة الحقيقية والتي حدثت في بغداد في العصر العباسي .

 حيث أراد يهودي أن يعرف صدق الكتب المنسوبة لله من أهلها وهي التوراة عند اليهود ، والإنجيل عند النصارى ، والقرآن عند المسلمين .

فراح إلى التوراة فزاد فيها ونقص أشياء غير ظاهرة جداً ..
ثم دفعه إلى ورَّاقٍ – كاتب – منهم وطلب نسخ هذه النسخة .
قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صارت نسختى في معابد اليهود وبين كبار علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى الإنجيل فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاقهم وطلب نسخه فنسخه ..
 قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صار يقرأ في كنائسهم وتتناوله أيدي علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى القرآن فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة والإنجيل ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاق المسلمين لينسخه له .

فلما رجع إليه لاستلام نسخته ألقاه في وجهه وأعلمه أن هذا ليس قرآن المسلمين !

فعلم هذا الرجل من هذه التجربة أن القرآن هو كتاب الله بحق وأن ماعداه لا يعدو أن يكون من صنع البشر .

وإذا كان ورَّاق المسلمين قد علم تحريف هذه النسخة فهل يمكن أن تمشي هذه على علماء المسلمين ؟

وإذا أراد السائل dody تحويل هذه التجربة القديمة إلى واقع حالي 
فما عليه إلا أن يفعل فعل ذلك اليهودي الذي أسلم ويزيد وينقص ولير نتيجة تجربته .

ولن نقول له اعرض نسختك من القرآن على ورَّاق .. لا

 بل سنقول اعرضها على صبيان وأطفال المسلمين ليكشفوا لك خطأ نسختك !

وقد طبعت بعض الدول الإسلامية مصاحف فيها أخطاء كان مكتشفها من الأطفال الصغار قبل الكبار .

الحمدالله الذي هدانا للإسلام​  ​


----------



## حور (12 أكتوبر 2005)

. 4 .



> على وجود الكتاب المقدس - أي العهدين





> يسمّي القرآن الكتاب المقدس





> إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس لهم عذاب عظيم في الآخرة كم الو لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن



الانجيل المنزل من رب العالمين .. على نبي الله عيسى -عليه السلام - والإيمان بأن الله تعالى أنزل على نبيه عيسى كتابا - وأن اسم هذا الكتاب الإنجيل - هو من أصول الإيمان وأركانه التي يجب الإيمان بها ..  قال تعالى : 

( آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ ) البقرة/285 ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لجبريل لما سأله عن الإيمان ، في حديثه المعروف : ( الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه وسله واليوم الآخر ، وأن تؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره ) متفق عليه  

كما أن الكفر بذلك أو الشك فيه ، ضلال و كفر بالله تعالى ، قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَد ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيداً ) النساء/136  

وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقّاً وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَاباً مُهِيناً ) النساء/150-151  

وأما الأمر الثاني فهو الإنجيل .. أو بتعبير أدق الأناجيل التي توجد في أيدي النصارى اليوم ..

 فمع أن من أصول إيماننا الإيمان بالإنجيل الذي أنزل على عيسى ..  فإننا نؤمن كذلك بأنه لم يعد بين أيدي الناس كتاب كما أنزله الله ، لا الإنجيل ، ولا غيره ، إلا القرآن .

 بل إن النصارى أنفسهم لا يدعون أن الكتب التي بين أيديهم منزلة هكذا من عند الله ..  بل ولا يدعون أن المسيح عليه السلام هو الذي كتبها ،.. أو أنها  على الأقل كتبت في زمانه ..

ولسنا نحتاج إلى تكلف برهان في أن الأناجيل وسائر كتب النصارى ليست من عند الله عز وجل ولا من عند المسيح عليه السلام .. 

النصارى  لا يدعون أن الأناجيل منزلة من عند الله على المسيح .  ولا أن المسيح أتاهم بها .  بل كلهم أولهم عن آخرهم . 

أريسيهم 
و ملكيهم 
ونسطوريهم
 و يعقوبيهم 
و مارونيهم 
و بولقانيهم ..

 لا يختلفون في أنها أربعة تواريخ ألفها أربعة رجال معروفون في أزمان مختلفة :  

فأولها تاريخ ألفه متى اللاواني تلميذ المسيح بعد تسع سنين من رفع المسيح عليه السلام ..

 وكتبه بالعبرانية في بلد يهوذا بالشام يكون نحو ثمان وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط والآخر تاريخ ألفه مارقش ( مرقس ) تلميذ شمعون بن يونا ، المسمى باطرة ..

 بعد اثنين وعشرين عاما من رفع المسيح عليه السلام ، وكتبه باليونانية في بلد إنطاكية من بلاد الروم ..

 ويقولون إن شمعون المذكور هو الذي ألفه ثم محا اسمه من أوله ونسبه إلى تلميذه مارقش .. يكون أربعا وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط و شمعون المذكور تلميذ المسيح والثالث تاريخ ألفه لوقا الطبيب الأنطاكي تلميذ شمعون باطرة أيضا ..

 كتبه باليونانية بعد تأليف مارقش المذكور .. يكون من قدر إنجيل متى والرابع تاريخ ألفه يوحنا ابن سيذاي تلميذ المسيح بعد رفع المسيح ببضع وستين سنة وكتبه باليونانية يكون أربعا وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط . .

.: إضافه  :. 

نحن المسلمين نؤمن أن الكتب السماوية التي أنزلها اللّه أربعة .. التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن : 

( نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل ) آل عمران/3 .  

وقال تعالى : ( وآتينا داود زبوراً ) الإسراء/55 .  

والقرآن الكريم أعظم الكتب السماوية وآخرها وهو ناسخ لما قبله من الكتب .. ومهيمن عليه فيجب العمل به , وترك ما سواه : ( وأنزلنا إليك الكتب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله ) المائدة/48 .  


فيجب الإيمان بجميع الكتب التي أنزلها اللّه وجميع الأنبياء والرسل الذين أرسلهم اللّه كما قال سبحانه : ( يا أيها الذين آمَنوا آمِنوا باللّه ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل ومن يكفر باللّه وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً ) النساء/136 .   ​


----------



## نذير (14 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تحياتي للجميع

في البداية أعتقد أن استشهاد أي مسيحي بالقرآن الكريم لا يقيم له حجّة لانه وبكل بساطة لا يؤمن به !
ومع ذلك فإننا عندما نصف الكتاب المقدس بأنه محرّف فإننا نملك الشواهد العقلية لاثبات هذا التحريف ، وعلى المخالفين لهذا القول اثبات عكس ذلك بالادلة وليس بالتفسيرات الفلسفية.

القرآن الكريم وصلنا بالسند المتواتر ، وهو أقوى أنواع الاسناد ، بينما لا نجد أي اسناد لأي سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس.
يقدم الباحثين الكنسيين سندا ضعيفا لانجيل متى مستمد من الوثائق التاريخية ويحرفون نصوص الوثائق لعمل توليفة يمكن تمريرها على ضعاف العقول ويقولون أن  بابياس  اسقف هيلابوليس الذى نبغ سنه 110 ووضع تفسير الكتاب المقدس . واجتمع ببوليكاربس ولعله رأى يوحنا الرسول . وقال ان الانجيل بحسب متى كان متداولا فى الكنائس باللغه اليونانيه وقال ايضا ان الانجيلى مرقس كان مرافقا للرسول بطرس وقال ان انجيله كان متداولا بين المسيحيين .

ويمكن لأي من كان عنده أدنى اطلاع تفنيد هذه المزاعم ، وعلى المتلقي أن يحتكم لعقله وعليه أيضا ابداء القليل من سعة الصدر ، خاصة وأن كتابات بابياس ليست سرا ومترجمة لمعظم لغات العالم ، ولاثبات وقوع التحريف في الكتاب المقدس ، وبشهادة السند الوحيد لانجيل متى نقول :

1 بابياس لم يقل أن انجيل متى كان متداولا باللغة اليونانية ، وإنما قال أن متى جمع أقوال الربّ باللغة العبرية ، والفرق شاسع ولا يحتمل حسن النية ، فأقدم نسخة من انجيل متى موجودة الان ، يونانية اللغة والاصل العبراني مفقود ، والمترجم مجهول ، فالحلّ الامثل للخروج من هذا المأزق ، أن نقول أن انجيل متى كان باللغة اليونانية ، وننسب هذا القول الى بابياس !
فاللغة اليونانية كانت لغة عالمية ، واللغة العبرية لم تخرج من الحدود اليهودية !

2 بابياس هو ما يعتبر السند الوحيد لانجيل متى ، بالرغم انه لا يوجد دليل واحد على أن انجيل متى الذي أشار اليه بابياس هو نفسه الذي بأيدينا ، بل أن شهادة بابياس هذه دليلا أكيدا على تحريف انجيل متى ، فما دام أن بابياس يشهد لمتى بتدوين كلام الربّ ، فلا ينبغي عليه أن يكتب بما يتعارض مع متى ، يقول بابياس في وصف نهاية يهوذا:

مشى يهوذا في هذا العالم كمثال بائس من اللاتقوى, وتضخم جسده الى حد لم يعد بمقدوره المرور بسهولة من حيث تمر عربة, لقد دهسته عربة , وانسكبت احشاءه للخارج.

الارجح أن يكون انجيل متى بين يدي بابياس وأن يكون نقل منه ، وماذا يقول متى عن نفس الحادثة؟

27: 3 حينئذ لما راى يهوذا الذي اسلمه انه قد دين ندم و رد الثلاثين من الفضة الى رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ 

27: 4 قائلا قد اخطات اذ سلمت دما بريئا فقالوا ماذا علينا انت ابصر 

27: 5 فطرح الفضة في الهيكل و انصرف ثم مضى و خنق نفسه 

والان ما رأيكم ؟ الا يدل هذا على أن انجيل متى محرف ، وأنه انجيل آخر غير الذي يتكلم عنه بابياس؟

3 - والعبارة المحرفة على بابياس تقول : ولعله رأى يوحنا الرسول ، بابياس نفسه ينفي ذلك اقرأوا ماذا يقول بابياس:

الكبار الذين شاهدوا يوحنا تلميذ الرب تذكروا انهم سمعوا منه ان الرب اخبر بما يتعلق بهذه الأوقات.
فهو لم يشاهد يوحنا التلميذ مما يدل على وفاته منذ زمن طويل ، فهو يشير الى الكبار الذين شاهدوه ، فمن أين جاءت عبارة ولعله رأى يوحنا الرسول ؟

اذا كان بابياس نبغ سنة 110 م وانجيل يوحنا كتب سنة 95 م فكيف يتكلم عنه بابياس بصيغة الماضي البعيد ؟ الا يدل هذا على أن الانجيل المنسوب ليوحنا مكذوب عليه ؟ الا أن هذا موضوع آخر.

اذا كان السند الوحيد لانجيل متى يكشف كل هذا التناقض فما بالكم بباقي الاسفار التي لا تحمل أي اسناد ؟



ابو النـــــــــــــــور​


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ورد في سورة الكهف 18 :27 وَا تْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ لاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ لا شك أن كلمة كتاب تشير إلى القرآن? ولكن قوله - لكلماته - تشمل الكتاب المقدس لأنه كلام الله, وبناءً عليه لا يكون مبدل لكلمات الكتاب المقدس, وهاك تفسير البيضاوي قال : لا مبدل لكلماته لا أحد يقدر على تبديلها أو تغييرها غيره ,

وورد في سورة يونس 10 :64 لاَ تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ قال البيضاوي أي لا تغيير لأقواله ولا اختلاف لمواعيده , وورد في سورة الأنعام 6 :34 العبارة عينها - لا مبدل لكلمات الله - وجاءت مرة أخرى في آية 115 نعم قد ذكر البيضاوي على الآية الأخيرة أن الكتاب المقدس محرف? ولكن لم يقصد التحريف الذي يقوله عامة المسلمين كما سترى في ما بعد,

لما فحص علماء المسلمين في الهند هذه المسألة اقتنعوا في الوقت الحاضر بأن أسفار العهدين ليست بمبدلة ولا بمغيرة ولا محرفة حسب فهم العامة, ولعلهم بنو آراءهم على تفسير الإمام فخر الدين الرازي لأنه في تفسيره آل عمران 3 :78 يجيب معترضاً يسأل كيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس فيجيب أولاً على سبيل التخمين : لعله صدر هذا العمل عن نفر قليل يجوز عليهم التواطؤ على التحريف? ثم أنهم عرضوا ذلك المحرف على بعض العوام, وعلى هذا التقدير يكون التحريف ممكناً , فنجيب أولاً أن هذ اليس رأي المفسر? بل يفرضه فرضاً, وأما رأيه فهو هكذا إن الآيات الدالة على نبوة محمد كان يحتاج فيها إلى تدقيق النظر وتأمل القلب? والقوم كانوا يوردون عليها الأسئلة المشوشة والاعتراضات المظلمة? فكانت تصير تلك الدلائل مشتبهة على السامعين, واليهود كانوا يقولون مراد الله من هذه الآيات ما ذكرناه لا ما ذكرتم? فكان هذا هو المراد بالتحريف وبليّ الألسنة - الرازي المجلد 2 - وانظر تفسيره على - سورة النساء 4 :45 مجلد 3 - حيث يعيد هذين الرأيين ويضيف عليها رأياً آخر خلاصته أن قوماً من اليهود اعتادوا أن يدخلوا على الرسول يسألونه المسألة فيجيبهم عليها? ومتى خرجوا من عنده يحرفون كلامه, وبناء على هذا الرأي لا يكون اليهود حرفوا كتابهم بل حرفوا جواب محمد على سؤالهم, وعلى كل حال عني الرازي بالتحريف الواقع من اليهود تحريف الشروح بالآيات الكتابية لا الآيات نفسها? وهو التحريف المعنوي لا اللفظي,

وحكى الرازي في تفسيره على سورة المائدة 5 :15 قصة مآلها أن اليهود فيما هم يقرأون التوراة - تث 22 :23 - لووا ألسنتهم وبدَّلوا معنى الرجم بالجلد ولم يمسوا لفظ الآية المكتوبة بأقل تحريف, وحكى البيضاوي في تفسيره سورة المائدة آية 44 هذه القصة عينها للدلالة على أن معنى التحريف المشار إليه في الآية التحريف المعنوي وهو المقصود بليّ الألسنة? وفسر قوله يحرفون الكلام من بعد مواضعه أي يميلونه عن مواضعه التي وضعه الله فيها? إم الفظاً بإهماله وتغيير وضعه? وإما معنى بحمله على غير المراد وإجرائه في غير مورده ,

فإن أردت أن تعرف أي الرأيين هو الرأي الصحيح فما عليك إلا أن تراجع سفر التثنية 22 :23 و24 في الأصل العبري أو في أية ترجمة حديثة أو قديمة? فتجد أية الرجم التي نسبوا إليها التحريف باقية على أصلها كما بينها القرآن والحديث في عصر محمد? وبذلك نعلم أن اليهود لم يحذفوا شيئاً من الآية ولا أمالوها عن موضعها, بقي الرأي الآخر وهو التحريف المعنوي الذي توصلوا إليه بتغيير المعنى? ومن العجب أن آية الرجم التي قالوا إن اليهود حرفوها كانت في القرآن كما نعلم من الحديث? ثم لا نرى لها الآن أثراً,

جاء في مشكاة المصابيح أن عمر قال أن الله بعث محمداً بالحق وأنزل عليه الكتاب? فكان مما أنزل الله تعالى آية الرجم? رجم رسول الله ورجمنا بعده? والرجم في كتاب الله حق على من زنى إذا أحصن من الرجال والنساء? إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف ]متفق عليه[, ]من الفصل الأول من كتاب الحدود[, ولكن لما جمع زيد بن ثابت القرآن حذفت هذه الآية لئلا يُقال عن عمر إنه زاد على القرآن, فإن صدق عمر في ما رواه يكون تحريف الكلام عن مواضعه المنوه عنه في القرآن في سورة المائدة 5 :44 واقعاً في القرآن لا في التوراة? ويكون المحرفون هم المسلمين لا اليهود!!

اتهم القرآن اليهود بكتمان الحق وهم يعلمون به? وبليّ ألسنتهم في الإجابة عن تعليم توراتهم في هذا الموضوع? واتهمهم بنبذ كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم وبالتحريف, وجاءت التهمة الأخيرة في أربعة مواضع منه - سورة البقرة 2 :75 وسورة النساء 4 :46 وسورة المائدة 5 :14 و44 - ولنا أن نلاحظ أن هذه الدعاوى مهما يكن من أمرها فإنها موجهة إلى اليهود فقط لا إلى المسيحيين? وعليه تكون أسفار العهد الجديد سالمة من مظنة هذه التهم? سواء قبل محمد أو بعده, بقي علينا أن نتساءل في تفسير ما عناه القرآن باتهامه اليهود بهذه التهم? وقد مر عليك تفسير الرازي والبيضاوي لثلاثة من الأربعة مواضع المذكورة سابقاً, ونتكلم الآن على الرابع وهو سورة البقرة 2 :75 اتفق المفسران البيضاوي والرازي أن المراد بالتحريف المذكور هنا تشويه التفسير وكتمان الحق - راجع سورة الأنعام 6 :91 حيث عزي إلى اليهود أنهم جعلوا الكتاب قراطيس أبدوا منه ما أبدوا وأخفوا ما أخفوا - وإن يكن هذا العمل ممقوتاً إلا أنه بمعزل عن تبديل آيات الكتاب لأن إخفاء القرطاس يختلف عن تبديل ما ورد فيه,


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ثم إن سألنا متى حرف اليهود توراتهم أجاب البيضاوي : حرفه أسلاف اليهود المعاصرين لمحمد, وأجاب الرازي : حرفه معاصرو محمد بالذات, على أن ذينك الإمامين أجابا بالجوابين المتقدمين رداً على من تصور أن التحريف لفظي ووقع كتابة? وهم يتبرآن من هذه الدعوى, ولهذه المناسبة قال الرازي في مجلد 3 في كيفية التحريف وجوه - أحدها - أنهم كانوا يبدلون اللفظ بلفظ آخر? مثل تحريفهم اسم ربعة عن موضعه في التوراة? بوضعهم آدم طويل مكانه? ونحو تحريفهم الرجم بوضعهم الحد بدله ونظيره قوله تعالى فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله, فإن قيل : كيف يمكن هذا في الكتاب الذي بلغت آحاد حروفه وكلماته مبلغ التواتر المشهور في الشرق والغرب, قلنا : لعله يُقال القوم كانوا قليلين والعلماء بالكتاب كانوا في غاية القلة? فقدروا على هذا التحريف, ثم أن الرازي دحض هذا الجواب بقوله - والثاني - أن المراد بالتحريف إلقاء الشبه الباطلة والتأويلات الفاسدة وصرف اللفظ عن معناه الحق إلى معنى باطل بوجوه الحيل اللفظية? كما يفعله أهل البدعة في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذاهبهم? وهذا هو الأصح - الثالث - أنهم كانوا يدخلون على النبي ويسألونه عن أمر فيخبرهم ليأخذوا به? فإذا خرجوا من عنده حرفوا كلامه ,

هذا رأي الرازي? ونتيجته أنه برأ اليهود من تهمة تبديل آيات التوراة, وعليه لما قال أن القرآن يؤكد وقوع التحريف بالتوراة ينبغي أن نفهم مقصوده الحقيقي لا الدعوى الباطلة التي يدّعيها جهلاء المتأخرين,

ومما تقدم نجاوب على كل من يدّعي أن الكتاب المقدس محرف في نصوصه? وأن الكتاب الصحيح غير موجود اليوم يكون مكذباً ومخالف الآيات القرآن الصريحة التي تشهد أنه حق لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه? لأن من أهم أغراض القرآن أنه جاء ليكون مصدقا للكتاب المقدس, فكيف يصح أن يشهد له أنه صحيح وحق وموحى به من الله وهدى للناس? ثم يعود فينسب إليه التغيير وضياع الثقة منه وعدم التعويل عليه ?لأنه إن صحَّ هذا يكون القرآن قد ناقض بعضه بعضاً,

ليس أحد يؤمن بالإله الحق يقدر أن ينسب إليه تعالى أنه أنزل القرآن مصدق الكتاب مبدَّل ومغيَّر ومشوش التعاليم في العقائد الدينية, وقد فطن لهذه النظرية الإمامان البيضاوي والرازي اللذان اقتبسنا تفسيرهما? وجزما بأنه لم يقع في الكتاب المقدس تغيير قط? لا قبل العصر المحمدي ولا بعده,

بقي للمعترض أن يقول : وقع التغيير في الكتاب المقدس في ذات عصر محمد? والرد على اعتراض كهذ الا يكلفنا مشقة ولا عناء? لأننا نجيب قائلين إن الأسفار المقدسة التي أشرنا إليها في مقدمة كلامنا كُتبت قبل عصر محمد بزمان طويل? والكتاب المتداول اليوم منسوخ عن ذلك الأصل? وعليه لا يتصور عاقل إجماع اليهود والنصارى على تغيير أسفارهم وقد انتشرت في كل العالم,

ومع هذا فإن عامة المسلمين وبعض علمائهم العديمي الخبرة بالموضوع لا يزالون يتصورون أن الكتاب المقدس بحالته الحاضرة مغيَّر, وإن سألتهم : متى وقع ذلك التغيير ?لا يتفقون على جواب واحد? فيقول البعض : قبل عصر محمد? وآخرون : بعده, ويقول قائل منهم : قبله وبعده! وحتى يُثبتوا مزاعمهم عكفوا على كتب الكفرة والملحدين بكل دين? يلتقطون منها كل اعتراض سخيف ويحاربون بها الكتاب المقدس استظهارا لزعمهم بالتغيير? وجهلوا أو تجاهلوا أن هذه الاعتراضات التي تسلّحوا بها دُحضت منذ زمن طويل? ولم تعُد مقبولة بين العلماء الغربيين? ونرجو أن علماء المسلمين المحققين إن انخدعوا بها اليوم لا ينخدعون بها غداً,

حُكي أن بعض المسيحيين من أهل القرون الأولى بعد المسيح اتهموا اليهود بتهمة تغيير النصوص الإلهية كما يتهم المسلمون? لأنهم وجدوا فروقاً في أعمار الآباء المذكورين في أصحاح 5 و10 من سفر التكوين ما بين النسخة العبرية والترجمة السبعينية? فعللوا هذه الفروق بعلة التغيير, ولكن الذين ادعوا هذه الدعوى هم جهلاء المسيحيين لا علماؤهم, وأما الآن وقد مضى نحو ألف وأربعمائة سنة على الموضوع وقد درس الكتاب جيد الم يبق بين علماء الغرب من يدعي بأن اليهود غيروا توراتهم? لا في الموضع المشار إليه ولا في سواه, ثم أن بعض كتاب المسلمين اعترضوا على اختلاف القراءات التي يُقرأ بها الكتاب? واستدلوا بها على إفساد نصوصه, إلا أن هذه النظرية باطلة? لأنه توجد نسخ أصلية كثيرة ما بين عبري ويوناني ولغات أخرى إن قارنتها بعضها على بعض لا تخلو بطبيعة الحال من اختلاف القراءات كما هي الحال في جميع الكتب القديمة, ويا ترى ما جنس تلك القراءات المختلفة ?إن أكثرها يرجع إلى اختلاف في الهجاء? مثل كلمة صلاة العربية تارة تكتب بالواو وتارة بالألف? ومثل كلمة قيامة تارة تكتب بالألف وتارة بدونها, ويرجع بعضها إلى اختلاف في تصريف الأفعال? كاختلاف القراءات القرآنية التي أشار إليها المفسرون وأثبتوا أنواعها في تفاسيرهم? ومن ذلك قراءات هذه الآية ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها - البقرة 2 :106 - ,

مَا نَنْسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسِهَا قراءة حفص

مَا نُنْسِخْ الخ قراءة ابن عامر

نَنْسأَهَا قراءة ابن كثير وأبو عمرو

مَا نَنْسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنَسِّهَا قراءة آخرين

تَنْسَهَا قراءة آخرين

تُنْسَهَا قراءة آخرين

نُنْسِكِهَا قراءة آخرين

مَا نُنْسِكَ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسَخْهَا قراءة عبد الله

وفي سورة البقرة 2 :285 أشار البيضاوي إلى قراءات مختلفة

وَكُتُبِهِ قراءة حفص

وَكِتَابِهِ قراءة حمزة وصاحب الكشاف

لَا نُفَرِّقُ قراءة حفص

لَا يُفَرِّقُ قراءة يعقوب

لَا يُفَرِّقُونَ قراءة آخرين

ويقبل علماء السنيين قراءات أخرى على ما تقدمت الإشارة إليه من ذلك سورة الأنعام 6 :91 وسورة مريم 19 :35 وسورة القصص 28 :48 وسورة الاحزاب 33 :6 وسورة سبأ 34 :18 وسورة ص 38 :22 فهذه القراءات مهما تكن لا تغير معاني القرآن تغييراً يستحق الذكر? ولا تؤثر أقل تأثير في عقائده, فإن قام كاتب مسيحي واحتج باختلافات القراءات على وقوع التغيير في متن القرآن ألا يستجهله المسلمون أو يرمونه بالتعصب الذميم ?فمثل هذا الحكم يجب أن يُحكم به على الذين يتخذون قراءات كتابنا حجة على تغييرها,


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ثم أن اختلاف القراءات في الكتاب المقدس يوجد أكثر مما في القرآن? ولذلك جملة أسباب :

1 - لأن حجمه أربعة أضعاف القرآن,

2 - إنه أقدم من القرآن بكثير,

3 - إنه كُتب في ثلاث لغات العبرية واليونانية والآرامية وكتب القرآن بلغة واحدة وهي العربية,

4 - إحصاء القراءات في التراجم القديمة كلها ولو قد ثبت أن كثيراً منها غلطات وقعت من المترجمين ولم ينتج عنها اختلال جوهري,

5 - أُحصيت القراءات بعناية عظيمة وتدقيق كلي أكثر بكثير من العناية التي بُذلت في إحصاء القراءات القرآنية,

6 - وأهم من الكل أن الكتاب المقدس لم يصلحه ولا راجعه أحد قبل النشر? كما عمل عثمان ثالث خلفاء محمد بالقرآن? فقام على النسخ القديمة وأحرقها? ولم يُبقِ على نسخة إلا نسخة حفصة? ثم ألحقها مروان على ما قيل بأخواتها فأحرقها, ومع كل ذلك إن عرضنا على ميزان الاعتبار والفحص كل القراءات المختلفة الواقعة في الكتاب المقدس لا نجد شيئاً منها يمس جوهره,

وقد اتفق أن المفسرين المسيحيين لما عسر عليهم فهم كلمة أو آية من الكتاب تصوروا أنها وقعت خطأ من الناسخ واعتبروها مصحفة - أي وقعت بخطإٍ من الناسخ - , ولما اطلع علماء الإسلام على شيء من ذلك ترجموا عن غير علم كلمة مصحف بمغيَّر أو محرَّف مثل الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي? فإنه بناءً على ذلك ادّعى أن علماء النصارى يسلّمون بوقوع التغيير في كتابهم, مع أن المسألة بسيطة جداً? لأن الكلمة التي لم يفهمها المفسرون وظنوا أنها مصحفة كانوا يشيرون إليه الأجل مراجعتها وتصليحها,

ومن أمثلة ذلك كلمة وردت في دانيال 3 :2 و3 بالآرامية وهي - تفتايي - ولم توجد قط في كتاب آخر ولم يعرف معناها بالتدقيق ولا المادة المشتقة منها? فظن بعض المفسرين أن هذه الكلمة مصحفة أي خطأ من الناسخ? ولكن منذ سنين قليلة اكتشفوا كتابات آرامية قديمة في الآثار المصرية وردت فيها الكلمة المذكورة? وعرفوا معناها بالتدقيق وأصل اشتقاقها ومن هنا نعلم كيف حُفظت الأسفار بالصحة والضبط حتى في مثل هذه الكلمة,

وحدثت مثل هذه الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس على المنوال الذي به حدثت نظائرها في القرآن? من ضمنها قوله إن هذان - سورة طه 20 :63 - فكان من المحتمل أن بعض المفسرين يرتابون في صحة هذه العبارة ويقودهم ريبهم إلى اتحاذ الوسيلة لتصحيحها? كما أنهم صححوا بالفعل كلمة يفرق بكلمة يفرقون جرياً على سياق الكلام - سورة البقرة 2 :285 قراءة يعقوب - وظنها بعضهم مصحفة عن كلمة نفرق في - قراءة حفص - وأشار إلى ذلك البيضاوي,

ليس من مقصدنا هنا إيراد القراءات المختلفة التي جاءت في القرآن? بل نضرب لكم مثل الإزالة ما عساه يكون قد علق بأذهانكم من الشبهة في ما يقابل هذه القراءات في الكتاب المقدس, وأما القراءات في كتابنا فتنقسم باعتبار أهميتها إلى ثلاثة أقسام : - 1 - القراءات الناتجة عن إهمال الناسخ أو جهله - 2 - وتلك التي اقتضاها بعض النقص في الأصول المنسوخة - 3 - وتلك التي وضعت لتصحيح عبارة ظنها الكاتب الأخير خطأ من الكاتب الأول? وهي ليست بخطأ, ولا يسوغ عقل أن أحداً من المسيحيين قصد أن يتلف كتابه الذي يدين به ويهتدي بنوره, نعم إن بعض الهراطقة ليبرهنوا عقيدة عندهم أتوا بآيات ليس لها وجود إلا في نسخهم الخاصة من العهد الجديد, كما ادّعوا بأن الآيات التي تنقض تعليمهم لم تكن موجودة في النسخ الأصلية? ولو أن هؤلاء الهراطقة بلغوا لهذه الدرجة فإنهم لم يقصدوا أن يتلفوا كتابهم? وغاية ما في الأمر أنهم انخدعوا ببعض الأضاليل, غير أن المسيحيين على العموم ميزوا في كل وقت وفي كل حال الخطأ المدخل في نسخ الكتاب بمقابلتها على النسخ القديمة.


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ثم نقول لو فرضنا أن فريقاً من اليهود أو النصارى غلت مراجل الحقد والتعصب في قلوبهم ضد الإسلام فتواطأوا معاً واجتمعت كلمتهم أن يحذفوا من التوراة والإنجيل كل ما يتعلق بمحمد? وقد فعلوا, فماذا يكون رأيك في بقية المسيحيين واليهود المتفرقين في كل أنحاء العالم ?فإنهم بدون شك يرفضون أعمال تلك الجمعية الشيطانية? ويرفضون الكتاب المزور خوفاً من أن يشتركوا في جريمتهم العظيمة, ومالنا ولهذا الفرض ?ففي وقائع التاريخ ما يغنينا عنه, لقد حدث قبل محمد بزمن طويل أن الهراطقة سعوا كثيراً? لكنهم عجزوا أخيراً عن أن يحرفوا العهد الجديد على وفق مبادئهم? وهذا يدل على عدم إمكانية هذا المشروع, وحاول رجل من أهل العصور الأولى اسمه ماكرون أن يحذف الأصحاحين الأولين من بشارة لوقا فلم يفلح? لا بين الجمهور? ولا بين فريق قليل منهم.

ثم نقول لو أن ملكاً أو صاحب سلطة سياسية قام بعد وفاة موسى بقليل وجمع كل نسخ التوراة أو أصحاحات منها وأحرقها? واستنسخ توراة جديدة من محفوظات بعض اليهود? ومن السطور المكتوبة على العظام وشقق الأخشاب ونشرها بأمر سلطاني? وألزم رعاياه في كل مكان بالاعتماد على هذه النسخة الجديدة? لما كانت تبلغ قراءاتها المختلفة إلى المقدار الذي بلغت إليه بدون هذا الفرض, إلا أننا كنا نقع في ورطة أدهى وأمر بكثير من اختلاف القراءات? هي ضياع الثقة من التوراة بالمرة? لأنه لا يبقى دليل على أن النسخة الجديدة طبق الأصل? وتكثر الظنون في البواعث التي حركت ذلك الملك أن يفعل تلك الفعلة المنكرة.

وكذلك تكون النتيجة لو وقع مثل هذا الفرض لأسفار العهد الجديد في ختام القرن الأول للمسيح? لأنه كان يتعذر علينا اليوم الإتيان بدليل شاف أن النسخة الجديدة موافقة للأسفار التي أُحرقت وتلاشت من الوجود? وتبقى الأذهان مرتبكة ومرتابة في صحتها إلى يوم يبعثون! ولكن لله الحمد? فإن مثل هذ الم يقع في كتابنا? لا في أسفار العهد القديم ولا في أسفار العهد الجديد, والحمد لله الذي لم يسمح أن يكون بيننا عثمان? ولا بين اليهود الحجاج,

قد حدث أن بعض أباطرة الرومان الوثنيين شرعوا أن يحرقوا نسخ الكتاب المقدس على أمل أن يلاشوه من الوجود? لا ليستنسخوا كتاباً جديداً على هواهم? فدافع المسيحيون عن كتابهم وفدوه بدمائهم, وكثيراً ما شرع مضطهِدوهم بمثل هذا الشروع فلم يفلحوا,

ولو فرضنا أن كل كتبنا أُحرقت عن آخرها بحيث لم يبق كتاب واحد? لكان المحروق هو الورق فقط? ولكانت كلمة الله هي الباقية, جاء في هذا المعنى يَبِسَ الْعُشْبُ? ذَبُلَ الزهْرُ. وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ إِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ - إشعياء 40 :8 - , تبقى وتثبت بوسائط كثيرة? منها أن كثيرين من المسيحيين في كل عصر شغفوا بالكتاب المقدس حتى استظهروا أهم اجزائه? سيما المزامير وأسفار العهد الجديد, وعليه لا يمكن أن نتصور ملاشاة الكتاب من الأرض والمسيحيون على ظهرها,

لما حدث الاضطهاد العظيم في فرنسا في القرن السادس عشر أقبل قسوس كنائس الإصلاح إلى الكتاب المقدس يحفظونه غيباً, حتى إذا سُلب من بين أيديهم يكون مدخراً في صدورهم ليستقوا من ينبوع الحياة رأساً ويرووا الآخرين, وقد أصبح معلوم الدى جميع الذين لهم قسط من الفطنة ما بذلته اليهود والنصارى من منتهى الجهد والحذر في الاحتفاظ على أسفارهم الإلهية نظير أرواحهم? وأصبحت الدعوى عليهم بأنهم بدلوا وغيروا أسفارهم قبل أو بعد الهجرة دعوى باطلة لا تصدر إلا من جاهل أو متعصب!


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ولزيادة الشرح نقول : ما الفائدة التي كانت ترجوها اليهود والنصارى من وراء هذه الفعلة المحرمة? وكلٌّ يعلم بحكم العقل والنقل عظم جريمة تحريف الكتب الإلهية? وقد ورد في ختام العهد الجديد ذكر دينونة هائلة تحيق بمن يحذف أو يزيد شيئاً على ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب ?وورد مثل ذلك في العهد القديم - تثنية 4 :2 ورؤيا 22 :18 و19 - وفضلاً عن كونهم لا يستفيدون شيئاً بل يخسرون رجاءهم فإنهم يعلمون أنهم بتحريفهم كتابهم لا يضرون أنفسهم فقط بل يضرون أولادهم وأحفادهم وهلم جراً,

وعدا ذلك نقول إن محمد الم يلبث زمناً طويلاً حتى بات ذا سلطان عريض وجنود وبيت مال? وكان الأقربإلى العقل أن النصارى واليهود الذين في بلاد العرب على الأقل لو كان في كتابهم أخبار عنه أو خبر? لكانوا أسرعوا به إليه والنسخة في أيديهم تزلّفاً إليه? إن لم يكن حباً في الدين فحباً في الدنيا, ولكان محمد وأتباعه يحرصون الحرص كله على كل تلك النسخ العزيزة التي شهدت له وشهد لها? عوضاً عن أن يحذفوا من كتابهم تلك الأخبار? ويعرّضون أنفسهم بغير داعٍ لحرب لا قِبل لهم بها? ويدفعون الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون - سورة التوبة 9 :29 - وينحدرون من مقام الحرية والمساواة إلى مقام الذمي الوضيع? ويبيتون هدفاً من آونة إلى أخرى للمذابح والفظائع كالتي جرت حتى في القرن العشرين في أطنة وما جاورها,

وكم من المشاهد المؤلمة تمثلت على مسارح الإسلام جيلاً بعد جيل بتحريض سورة التوبة على ألسنة حكام السوء وجمهور العوام,

لو كان اليهود والنصارى آمنوا بمحمد ورحبوا برسالته على العين والرأس لما نجوا فقط من هذه الرزايا? بل كانوا شاركوا المسلمين في حظوظهم وامتيازاتهم الدنيوية, لكن أبت نفوسهم أن ترد هذا المنهل? واعتصموا بإيمان آبائهم ولم يعيروا جانباً من الالتفات لخطبة الجمعة المذيلة بدعاء التهديد والإرهاب ينادى بها على المنابر في سائر أطراف مملكة آل عثمان? كقول الخطيب على منبره : اللهم رمِّل نساءهم? ويتِّم أطفالهم? وخرِّب كنائسهم? وكسر صلبانهم? واجعلهم وأموالهم غنيمة للمسلمين الخ , أليس من البيّن والجلي أنه إذا وُجد يهودي أو مسيحي كائن من كان جزءاً في كتابه يأمره بانتظار نبي من جزيرة العرب اسمه أحمد لكان بكل سرور اندمج في سلك الصحابة والتابعين? ويفوز بسعادة الدارين ?ولست بمبالغ إن قلت إن الترغيبات التي اقترنت بالإسلام من نعيم الدنيا ومجده الجدير به الولا عناية الله ومخافته أن تغري أهل الكتاب لا أن يحذفوا منه خبر محمد بل يختلقوه فيه ويحشروه في كل فصل من فصوله, فعدم إدخال اليهود والمسيحيين خبر محمد في أسفارهم? وقد بلغ محمد وخلفاؤه ما بلغوا من السلطان أعظم دليل عند من وهبهم الله العدل والإنصاف على أمانة أهل الكتاب في حفظهم كتابهم على أصله بدون زيادة ولا نقصان,


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ولو فرضنا أن طائفة من طوائف النصارى أو اليهود أضمرت السوء لمحمد حسداً وحقداً وحذفت خبره من الكتاب? لالدفع غُرم ولا لجلب غُنم? بل على سبيل المكيدة? لظهرت مكيدتهم للطوائف الأخرى وبادروا إلى إصلاح التحريف وردّوا الكتاب إلى أصله, وغني عن البيان ما بين النصارى واليهود من العداوة القديمة وما بين طوائف النصارى من الاختلاف المذهبي في دقائق الدين مما لا يتصور معه جمع كلمتهم والتأليف بين آرائهم على تغيير كتابهم, ولو فرضنا أنه أمكن ذلك بين يهود ونصارى جزيرة العرب فلا يمكن تعميمه في كل جهات العالم? وكانت تقع تلك الفئة الباغية تحت سخط الجمهور في كل مكان,

وعدا ذلك فإنه نبغ في العالم مؤرخون عظماء بين النصارى واليهود والمسلمين في عصر محمد وقبله وبعده وسجلوا في مؤلفاتهم حوادث الزمان, وباطلاعنا على توراتهم لم نر أثراً في تاريخ أحد منهم يدل على تواطؤ النصارى واليهود على حذف شيء من الأسفار المقدسة يتعلق بمحمد ولا بغير محمد,

وإن فرضنا أنه وُجد بين النصارى أو اليهود طائفة انتزعت مخافة الله من قلوبهم والحياء من الناس? بحيث لم يعودوا يبالون بعذاب الله ولا بملام الناس? وشرعوا يحذفون خبر محمد من التوراة والإنجيل? فإنهم يجدون ذلك ضرباً من المحال بسبب أن الديانة المسيحية وكتبها قبل الهجرة كانت قد انتشرت انتشاراً عظيماً? حتى أن سكان آسيا الصغرى وسوريا واليونان ومصر والحبشة وشمالي أفريقيا وإيطاليا قد اعترفت بالمسيح, بل وأكثر من ذلك فإن كثيرين في جزيرة العرب وبلاد فارس والأرمن والقوقاز والهند وفرنسا وأسبانيا والبرتغال وانكلترا وألمانيا قد قبلوا المسيحية أيضاً? ولهذه البلاد لغات مختلفة تُرجم الكتاب إلى كثير منها،فتُرجم إلى الطليانية والأرمنية والأشورية والقبطية والكوشية والقوطية والقوقازية, وعدا هذه كانت التوراة موجودة في الأصل العبراني والعهد الجديد موجوداً في الأصل اليوناني? وتُرجمت التوراة كلها إلى اليونانية? وسُميت الترجمة السبعينية? وتُرجم كثير منها إلى الآرامية من قبل ميلاد المسيح,

ولا يخفى على أحد أن اليهود متفرقون في أنحاء العالم وبالأكثر في الجهات المشار إليها? وهم منقسمون إلى طوائف مختلفة, وكذلك المسيحيون منقسمون إلى طوائف كثيرة متضادة? فلا تقدر إحدى طوائف اليهود أو النصارى أن تُقدم على هذا المشروع خشية من تشهير الطوائف الأخرى بها, وعلى ما تقدم مهما يكن المرء أحمق أو مختل العقل فلا يبلغ منه الحمق والخلل حداً يتصور له معه إمكانية اتفاق اليهود والنصارى? هؤلاء مع اختلاف طوائفهم? وأولئك مع اختلاف طوائفهم وتوحيد رأيهم على تغيير أسفارهم الإلهية, وإن فرضنا المستحيل وقلنا بل اتفقوا كلهم وغيروا كتابهم وجردوا صحائفه من السيرة المحمدية? فماذا عسانا نقول عن النسخ التي اكتُشفت بعد عصر محمد ويرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبله ? فمن يا ترى غيَّر هذه أيضاً وهي تحت الأرض مخفية مع الآثار القديمة, هل انضمت جماعة الجن إلى حزب المتواطئين ?ثم أن للمسيحيين مؤلفات دينية تفوق الحصر تشتمل على اقتباسات في مواضيع مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس? فهل راجع المتواطئون هذه المؤلفات أيضاً ونقحوها من سيرة النبي العربي ? 

والأغرب من ذلك كله أنه بينما يزعم المسلمون أننا غيَّرنا كتابنا وحذفنا منه البراهين على رسالة نبيهم? يحاول علماؤهم الراسخون أن يثبتوا وجود هذه البراهين في كتابنا اليوم, فإن صدق علماؤهم? وكان في الكتاب براهين على ذكر محمد فلماذا إذاً تتهموننا بأننا حذفناها ?أليس من عزم الأمور أن تستقروا على رأي واحد ?


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ومن أمثلة براهينهم التي يوردونها في الكتاب على البشارة بنبيهم ما وعد به المسيح تلاميذه من إرسال الفارقليط كما جاء في بشارة يوحنا 16 :7 لا يسلم المسيحيون أن الفارقليط هو محمد? إلا أن إبقاء هذه الآية في قلب الإنجيل لليوم دليل على أنه الم تُحذف منه, ثم نقول لو كان المسيحيون يريدون أن يحذفوا الآيات الدالة على نبوة محمد من كتابهم لكان الأولى بهم أن يحذفوا هذه الآية? لأنها هي الآية الوحيدة التي نبه إليها القرآن وعينها بالحصر وقال إنها تشير إلى نبوة محمد? حيث يقول وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ - سورة الصف 61 :6 - , وكما أن محمداً ادعى أنه الفارقليط الذي وعد به المسيح بإرساله? ادّعى من قبله هذه الدعوى عينها ماني الفارسي - كما يعلم ذوو الاطلاع - وبنى دعواه على آية المسيح المشار إليها? وتبعه بعض المسيحيين, ولما اتضح على توالي الأيام أنه دجال واضمحلت شيعته? لم يحذف المسيحيون هذه الآية التي استعان بها على ضلالته, وهاك هي موجودة في الإنجيل إلى اليوم,

ثم أن اليهود اطلعوا على آيات كثيرة في توراتهم تدل على المسيح دلالة واضحة? واحتج بها المسيحيون عليهم احتجاجا لم يجدوا معه سبيلاً إلى التخلص من الالتزام بالحق, وعداوتهم للمسيح أشهر من نار على علم? ولكم لم يحملهم هذا كله على تحريف آية واحدة من الآيات الدالة على المسيح مع كونها تلصق بهم أعظم جريمة وتقضي عليهم قضاء مريعاً, فلو كان اليهود حرفوا التوراة في شأن محمد ?لكان الأولى بهم أن يحرفوها في شأن المسيح ويحذفوا منها هذه البينات الراهنات - تكوين 49 :10 وتثنية 18 : 15 و18 ومزامير 22 :14-18 وإشعياء 7 :14 و9 :6 و7 و11 :1-10 و52 :13 الخ وص 53 كله ودانيال 8 :13 و14 و9 :24-27 وميخا 5 :2 وزكريا 12 :10 - قابل هذه النصوص الجلية بما ورد في الإنجيل - لوقا 24 :25-27 - ,

وفي التوراة آيات تتعلق بمسألة أخرى يود اليهود لو لم تكن موجودة فيها? وهي تلك التي تشهر بفظائعهم وجرائمهم المتناهية في القبح, فلو كانوا حرفوا توراتهم بخصوص محمد فما كان أجدر بهم أن يحذفوا كل ما يشين سمعتهم ويلصق بهم شر الفعال!

أمرهم الله أن يحافظوا على شريعة التوراة - يشوع 1 :7 - وأن لا ينقصوا منها ولا يزيدوا عليها - تثنية 4 :2 و12 :32 - فعملاً بالوصية حافظ اليهود على توراتهم? وخوفاً من أن تسقط منها كلمة أو حرف أحصوا كلمات كل سفر من أسفارها? بل أحصوها حروفاً وقيدوا الاحصاءات في كتبهم الدينية ليرجعوا إليها عند اللزوم, وليكن معلوماً أن نسخة التوراة المتداولة بين اليهود هي عين النسخة المتداولة بين النصارى? وكلتاهما تُطبعان في مطبعة واحدة,

ولئلا يظن بعضهم أنه ربما غيَّر اليهود توراتهم قبل المسيح? ونحن أخذناها عنهم مغيَّرة فصارت نسختهم ونسختنا واحدة? أقول إن القرآن كفانا مؤونة هذا الاعتراض? لأنه يشهد بأن المسيح جاء مصدقا لما معهم من التوراة, ثم أنه لا المسيح ولا رسله اتهموا اليهود بتهمة التحريف? وهاكم صحائف الإنجيل راجعوها تجدوها بيضاء نقية من هذه التهمة? في حين أنها شهرت بخطاياهم في غير هذه المسألة? بل يشهد الإنجيل للتوراة بأنها موحى بها من الله? وأنها باقية على أصلها? وبحرص المسيحيين على قرائتها والعمل بها, ومن ذلك الآيات الآتية في الإنجيل - متى 5 :17 و18 و22 :31 و32 ومرقس 7 :6-10 ولوقا 11 :29-32 و24 :25-27 ويوحنا 5 :39 و45-47 و2 تيموثاوس 3 :16 - , من هذه الآيات البينة يتضح أنه في عصر المسيح ورسله قبلت التوراة لديهم كتاباً موحى به من الله ليس بها مساس من مظنة التحريف والتغيير? لأنه لو حرفها اليهود لكان المسيح وبَّخهم علانية على هذا الشر العظيم? ولأشار بلا شك إلى مواضع التحريف وأصلحها لتبقى صالحة للاستعمال في كنيسته,

وهذه النظرية ذاتها تثبت عدم ضياع التوراة وعدم تحريفها عند خراب أورشليم في زمن بختنصر والأسر البابلي, ولو حدث شيء لكان المسيح بيَّن الحقيقة,


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

إن بعض كتاب المسلمين يدعون أنه في وسعهم أن يثبتوا وقوع التحريف عمداً في التوراة? ويعينوا الآيات المحرفة? ومنها على ما يدّعون الآية الواردة في سفر التثنية 27 :4 ففي النسخة السامرية مكتوب جبل جرزيم وفي العبرانية جبل عيبال ولكن الحقيقة هيأنه ليست النسخة العبرانية وحدها المكتوب فيها جبل عيبال بل في كل التراجم القديمة كالترجمة السبعينية واللاتينية الدارجة والسريانية والباشطا والأرمنية والحبشية,

وعليه فالعبارة الأصلية جبل عيبال كما في الأصل العبري لا جبل جرزيم كما في النسخة السامرية التي حرفها السامريون لرغبتهم الخصوصية في الجبل الذي سموه بهذا الاسم, ومع كونهم حرفوا نسختهم في هذه الكلمة انحصر التحريف فيها? ولم يتعدَّ إلى النسخ الأخرى المعتمدة عند طوائف اليهود وطوائف النصارى, وهناك احتمال آخر في هذه المسألة? فربما ظنَّ الناسخ الذي نقل النسخة السامرية عن العبرانية أن الكاتب الأول كتب جبل عيبال سهواً عوض جبل جرزيم لمناسبة ما ورد في عدد 12 من ذلك الأصحاح? ما مؤداه أن بعضاً من الأسباط الاثني عشر يقفون على جبل جرزيم ويباركون الشعب والبعض الآخر يقفون على جبل عيبال وينطقون باللعنات على من يرتكب تلك المعاصي المذكورة هناك? ويقول الشعب آمين , فمن المحتمل أن كاتب النسخة السامرية ظن المقصود جبل البركات لا جبل اللعنات, وعلى كل حال فإن السامريين لم يقدروا أن يعمموا هذا الخطأ أو التحريف إلا في دائرتهم الخصوصية - إن صح أنه تحريف!! - ,

ولو كان اليهود هم الذين حرفوا نسختهم لا السامريون لكان الأولى بهم أن يحرفوا عدد 12 لا عدد 4,

ثم إننا كنا قد أشرنا في ما تقدم إلى الخلاف الموجود بين النسخة السامرية والنسخة العبرانية والترجمة السبعينية من حيثية أعمار بعض الآباء الأولين في أصحاحي 5 و10 من سفر التكوين? وفي الغالب يجب أن يُحمل هذا الخلاف على محمل الخطأ? لأن الأرقام قابلة الخطأ حيث يسهل أن يحل بعضها محل الآخر, ومن الواضح أن اختلاف النسخ في هذه الأرقام لا يمس جوهر الكتاب في شيء,

وحاول بعض كتاب المسلمين أن يثبتوا وجود اختلاف كثير بين أسفار الكتاب المقدس? وزعموا أن هذا الاختلاف دليل على تحريفه, غير أن الكتّاب المطلعين ذوي العقول الراجحة والأفكار النيرة يسلّمون أنه إن كتب كاتبان أو أكثر عن واقعة حال? وكتب كلٌّ منهم بمعزل عن الآخر? تأتي كتاباتهم مختلفة اختلافاً ظاهرياً? ولكن إن اتفقت اتفاقاً تاماً يستدل من اتفاقهم على أنهم متواطئون,

أما البسطاء فيشتبه عليهم ظاهر الاختلاف بين سفر وآخر? ويشكّون في صحة الأسفار, أما المطلعون فيعلمون أصله ويحلونه حلاً جميلاً, والاختلاف الظاهري بين أسفار الكتاب المقدس أعظم دليل على أمانة أهله? وإلا لكانوا أزالوه منه لكي لا يبقى عرضة لانتقاد المنتقدين, ومن أمثلة والاختلاف الظاهري ما ورد عن نسب المسيح في بشارة متى ص 1 وبشارة لوقا ص 3 وما ورد عن موت يهوذا في بشارة متى 27 :5 وسفر الأعمال 1 :18 و19 فلو كان استباح أهل الكتاب التحريف لكانوا وفَّقوا بين هذه المواضع من كتابهم,

ويزعم قوم من المسلمين أن الإنجيل محرف لقول بعض النصارى إن الآيات الآتية غير موجودة في النسخ القديمة وهي - بشارة مرقس 16:9 إلى 20 وبشارة يوحنا 5:3 و4 و7 :53-8 :11 ورسالة يوحنا الأولى 5 :7 - ولو أن هذه الآيات لم تكن موجودة في المتن في النسخ الأكثر أقدمية إلا أنها موجودة على الهامش? فظنها الناسخ من الأصل فأدمجها فيه بسلامة نية, وسواء أصاب في ظنه أو أخطأ? فإن وجود هذه الآيات وعدمه لا يؤثران في جوهر الكتاب ولا في عقيدة من عقائد الكنيسة? لأن الحقائق الأساسية التي تضمّنها مستوفاة بأكثر تفصيل في مواضع أخرى من الكتاب,


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

وبالنسبة لهذه المسألة يوجد فرق عظيم بين الكتاب والقرآن? فإن المطلعين من المسلمين يعلمون أن فريقاً من الشيعة أثبتوا أن عمر بن الخطاب الخليفة الثاني وعثمان بن عفان الخليفة الثالث غيَّرا جملة آيات من القرآن بسوء النية والقصد? ليخفيا عن المسلمين حقيقتين هما من الأهمية بمكان : الأولى? هي يجب أن يكون عليٌّ صاحب الخلافة بعد محمد? والحقيقة الثانية يجب أن تحصر الإمامة في ذريته, ويدّعي فريق آخر أنه أسقط من القرآن سورة بجملتها يقال لها سورة النورين للغاية المشار إليها, أما نحن فلا يهمنا التحري عما إذا كانت هذه الدعوى صحيحة أو مُختلقة? ولكن تهمّ أهل السنة من المسلمين, لأنه إن كانت سورة النورين من القرآن حقيقة يكون ما أشقاهم واسوأ حظهم? لأنها تنذرهم بسوء العاقبة كما في قوله إن لهم في جهنم مقاماً عنه لا يعدلون وكتب ميرزا محسن بكشمير في كتاب له سنة 1292 هجرية يسمى - داستاني مذاهب سورة النورين - وذكر أن بعض الشيعيين يؤكدون بأن عثمان عندما أحرق المصاحف القديمة وأمِن على نفسه مناقشة الحساب? عمد إلى النسخة التي كانت بين يديه وشطب منها كل ما كان من مصلحة علي ابن أبي طالب وذريته من السيادة والإمامة? وقال أن بعض العلويين ينكرون القرآن المتداول اليوم? ولا يسلمون بأنه هو الذي نزل من الله على محمد? كما يعتقد المسلمون? بل يقولون إن أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان اختلقوه, نعم إن لدى العلماء المحققين من الأدلة ما يكفي لدحض هذه الدعاوي الباطلة? غير أنهم لا يسعهم إلا التسليم بأن هذه التهم الشائنة صوبها نفس المسلمين إلى القرآن, والذي يهمنا من المسألة أن هذه التهم في اعتبارهم مخلة بجوهر الخلاص لكل فرد من المسلمين? إن كان في الإسلام خلاص? في حين أن الدعاوى المزعومة على كتابنا المقدس محصورة في آيات قليلة? وهي التي سبقت الإشارة إليها إن حذفت من الكتاب أو زيدت عليه لا تخل بشيء من عقائد الدين والخلاص على الإطلاق - لأنها عرضية لا جوهرية - ,

ويدّعي بعض المسلمين عدا ما تقدم ذكره أنه قد ضاع من بين دفتي الكتاب المقدس أسفار كانت معدودة منه يوماً ما? كسفر ياشر - كما في سفر يشوع 10 :13 - وكتاب حروب الرب - كما في سفر العدد 21 :14 - فنقول دحض الهذا الاعتراض إن السفرين المذكورين لم يندرجا قط في سلسلة أسفار التوراة? وإن كانت أشارت إليهما التوراة, وحكمها حكم الأسفار التي أشار إليها القرآن وهي ليست منه? كصحف إبراهيم وموسى مثلاً - سورة الأعلى 87 :19 وسورة النجم 53 :36 - 

واعترض بعضهم بأن الكتاب المقدس عند الكنيسة الكاثوليكية يتضمن أسفاراً غير موجودة عند كنيسة البروتستانت, ورداً على هذا نقول : إن أسفار العهد الجديد موجودة بذاتها عند عموم المسيحيين من بروتستانت وكاثوليك وأرثوذكس, وأما أسفار العهد القديم فقد زادت عليها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أسفارا لم تكن مدرجة من ضمن التوراة عند المسيحيين الأولين? ولا عند اليهود? فضلاً عن كونها لا توجد في الأصل العبراني, نحن معاشر المسيحيين الحقيقيين نعتمد أسفار العهد القديم حسبما هي مدرجة في قانون اليهود وتثبَّتت لنا من المسيح ورسله, ولكن إن فرضنا أن هذه الأسفار المزيدة موحى بها فإنها بجملته الا تؤثر على أية عقيدة من عقائد الديانة المسيحية, وأما الفروق المذهبية بين كنيسة البروتستانت وغيرها فلم تنتج عن زيادة هذه الأسفار على العهد القديم? ولا عن اختلاف في الكتب? كما أن مذاهب الإسلام لم تنتج عن اختلاف في القرآن بين مذهب وآخر,


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

قد تكلمنا عن نسخ أسفار العهد القديم والجديد في اللغات الأصلية? وتكلمنا عن التراجم القديمة في جملة اللغات التي لم تبق إلى اليوم, ونتكلم هنا بالإيجاز عن الأدلة التي أقامها لنا كتبة المسيحيين الأولين على الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده, فنقول إن بين أيدينا مؤلفات مسيحية كثيرة يختلف تاريخها من القرن الأول للميلاد إلى ما بعد الهجرة في لغات مختلفة? يونانية ولاتينية وسريانية وقبطية وأرمنية? أقدمها رسالة اكلميندس إلى كورنثوس سنة 93 إلى 95 ورسائل أغناطيوس السبع سنة 109 إلى 116 ورسالة بوليكاربوس سنة 110 تقريباً ورسالة نُسبت خطأ إلى برنابا سنة 100 إلى 130 كتبت جميع هذه باليونانية? ثم قام كّتَّاب كثيرون بعد هؤلاء وكتبوا ما عنَّ لهم في لغات مختلفة? وأولئك أجمعون كأنهم اليوم أحياء بين ظهرانينا? يشهدون بأن إيماننا اليوم كإيمان الكنيسة في عصورهم الأولى, وعدا ذلك اقتبسوا آيات كثيرة من أسفار العهد القديم والعهد الجديد? منها ما هو بالمعنى ومنها ما هو باللفظ, وجميع ما اقتبسوه مطابق لكتابنا المقدس المتداول اليوم? وهذا دليل قوي على أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرف لا قبل الهجرة ولا بعدها, ولو فرضنا أنه قامت جمعية في عصر محمد أو بعده وضمت بين أحضانها أخبث من على وجه الأرض? وتعاونوا على تحريف الكتاب المقدس? فستمنعها جبال من الصعوبات لا يستطيعون تذليلها? إذ عليهم أولاً أن يجوبوا أقطار الأرض المنتشرة فيها المسيحية واليهودية من قارة آسيا وأوروبا وأفريقيا? ويزوروا كل مجمع لليهود? وكل كنيسة ومكتبة وبيت يهودي ومسيحي? ويجمعوا كل النسخ في كل اللغات ما بين عبرانية ويونانية ولا تينية وقبطية وأرمنية وحبشية وعربية وغيرها? وعليهم أن يحتالوا على السامريين ويستكشفوا خبايا أسفارهم المتوغلة في القدم وتراجمها المتأخرة في لغتهم الخاصة? ويسلبوها منهم, وعليهم أيضاً أن يحرفوا الترجوم الآرامي اليهودي, وبعدما ينتهون من جمع نسخ الكتاب المقدس من كل العالم عليهم أن يتفقوا على ما هم شارعون في حذفه ويحذفوه, ويبقى عليهم بعذ ذلك كله أن يجمعوا مؤلفات اليهود والنصارى الدينية في كل اللغات من كل أقطار الأرض ليخفوا الاقتباسات المتضمنة فيه الئلا تنكشف حيلتهم ويذهب تعبهم باطلاً, وعليهم في ختام مشروعهم أن يكون لهم سلطان فائق الطبيعة حتى يمحوا من ذاكرة المسيحيين واليهود الذين على وجه الأرض ما حفظوه غيباً من توراتهم وإنجيلهم الأصليين لكي لا يفطنوا إلى التوراة والإنجيل المحرفين, أظن ما من عاقل يتصور جواز هذه المستحيلات? فمن باب أولى لا يتصورها إخواننا الراسخون في العلم? مع أن القرآن صرح في سورة آل عمران بقوله مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللهِ آنَاءَ الليْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ - سورة آل عمران 3 :113 -


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

فمن ذلك نستنتج ثلاثة أمور : 

1أنه كان يوجد بعض الأتقياء الذين لم تسمح لهم ذمتهم بتحريف الكتاب

2أن الكتاب كان موجوداً بين أيديهم 

3أنه كان معروفاً عندهم وهم يتلونه



ولايمكن لذي عقل أن يتصور إمكانية اتفاق اليهود والمسيحيين على ارتكاب هذا الإثم الفظيع الموجب للمذمة في الدنيا وغضب الله في الآخرة? لأنه لا يوجد سبب يدعو إلى هذا الاتفاق,


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ارجو من يقرا ان يكمل لكي تظهر الحقيقة الكاملة


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ولنفرض أن جماعة أقوياء من المسلمين في وقتنا أو قبل ظهور مطابع الحروف والحجر عزموا أن يحرّفوا القرآن وكل الكتب الإسلامية ألا يهزأ بهذا الكفر حال كون القرآن لم يترجم إلى لغات متعددة كالكتاب المقدس في عصر محمد ? 

ولنفرض أنه لو تيسر لهم أن يجمعوا نسخ القرآن المنتشرة في أقطار العالم ويحرفوها? فليسوا هم بقادرين على جمع الكتب الدينية الإسلامية ولا التفاسير الكثيرة للقرآن, ولو فرضنا أنهم قدروا على ذلك أيضاً? ألا يظهر تحريفهم من الكتب التاريخية كابن هشام والواقدي والغازي وفتوح مصر وفتوح العجم أو على الأقل الطبري وابن الأثير ?لا يمكن لأي عاقل أن يتصور إمكانية ذلك? حتى لو كانت كل هذه الكتب في لغة واحدة, فبالأحرى لا يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس في عصر محمد أو بعده? لانتشار الاقتباسات الكثيرة? ولتعدد تراجمه,

ولو سلمنا جدلاً بإمكان تحريف الكتاب المقدس? بغضّ النظر عن كل هذه الصعوبات? أفما كان يظهر هذا التحريف من الكتب التي اكتُشفت حديثاً? وقد كنا نعرف أسماءها ولم نر مسمياتها? وهي في اللغات اليونانية والقبطية والأرمنية والسريانية منها - 1 - قانون الرسل - سنة 131-سنة 160 ب م -- 2 - كتاب محاربة أرستيدس - سنة 138-سنة 147 ب م - كتاب اتفاق البشيرين لستاتيانوس - سنة 160-سنة 170 ب م - وهذه الكتب قد ضاعت من قبل محمد بمدة طويلة? واكتُشفت في هذه الأيام الأخيرة, فلا يمكن تحريفها في حياته أو بعد موته? وهي تشهد بوحدة الإيمان المسيحي في العصور الأولى وفي هذا العصر? كما هو مثبت في الكتاب المقدس المنتشر اليوم في كل العالم, فترى من هذه الأدلة الساطعة والحجج الدامغة أن التوراة باقية على حالها كما كانت في زمن المسيح? والإنجيل باق على حاله كما كان في زمن رسله الأطهار - الحواريين - 

ومن الحقائق التي تدحض الرأي الشائع بين المسلمين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس? هو أنه لما فتح عمرو بن العاص مصر? وفتح أبو عبيدة بن الجراح وخالد بن الوليد الشام? وسعد بن أبي وقاص العراق? وقعت بين أيديهم أشهر مكاتب العالم في ذلك العصر? وأخصّ بالذكر مكتبة اسكندرية وقيصرية, وكان في هذه المكتبات عدد وفير من نسخ الكتاب المقدس والمؤلفات المسيحية القديمة, وما كان أيسر عليهم أن يحفظوا هذه المكتبات أو على الأقل الكتب المقدسة التي جاء القرآن مهيمناً عليها? وتكون لهم في مستقبل الايام حَكَماً يحكمون بها عما إذا كان ما يستحدث من النسخ محرفاً أو هي طبق الأصل, ولكنهم أحرقوها? أحرقوا التوراة والزبور والإنجيل التي قال القرآن إنها كلام الله وخبر إحراق هذه المكاتب ورد في تاريخ أبي الفرج ? وكشف الظنون ,

لو حفظ المسلمون نسخ الكتاب التي وقعت بين أيديهم لأمكنهم منع ا حتمال تحريفه في العصور الأخيرة? لكنهم لم يبالوا بوصية قرآنهم ولا قضوا حق هيمنته, أما المسيحيون فقد استحفظوا على ما وقع في أيديهم من هذه الكتب المقدسة القديمة التي كتبت قبل الهجرة بقرون عديدة وسلمت من أيدي المسلمين في الاسكندرية وغيرها, وهاكم هي اليوم محفوظة في مكتبة روما وبطرسبرج وباريس ولندن وغيرها من مكتبات أوروبا? ويمكن لسياح المسلمين ونزلائهم في أوروبا أن يزوروا هذه المكتبات ويتحروا حقيقة دعوانا? وقد أخذت صورة بعض النسخ القديمة ونشرت بين الناس لكي يراها من ليس في وسعه أن يزور هذه المكتبات من أهل الأقاليم القاصية الذين يهمهم الاطلاع عليها, ومن مقارنة هذه النسخ الأصلية القديمة بعضها على بعض حصلنا على النسخة اليونانية الأصلية للعهد الجديد والنسخة العبرانية للعهد القديم وهما مطابقتان للنسخ القديمة المتفرقة في العالم? ومن النسختين الأصليتين ترجمنا الكتاب المقدس إلى أكثر لغات العالم,

ومما سبق أقمنا الأدلة القاطعة على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس على الاطلاق? لا قبل عصر محمد ولا بعده? وأن العلماء المحققين من المسلمين السالفين والمتأخرين يوافقون على عدم التحريف, وقد أثبتنا أيضاً بطلان وقوع نَسُخ في الكتاب المقدس? لا في أخباره التي رواها ولا في مبادئه الأخلاقية ولا عقائده الدينية, وقد بيّنا أن الكتاب المقدس اليوم هو بعينه كتاب العصور الأولى المتقدمة على زمن محمد بمئات من السنين? وشهد له القرآن بأنه كلام الله وكتابه في أكثر من مائة وعشرين موضعاً? إلى أن قال إنه جاء مهيمناً عليه,

وعلى ما تقدم يجب على كل مسلم مؤمن بالقرآن إيماناً حقيقياً أن لا يدع روح التعصب الذميم يحول بينه وبين الاعتقاد بصحة الكتاب المقدس? واتخاذه لنفسه نوراً وهدى في سبيل الحياة - انظر سورة غافر 40 :53-56 - , وحتى تتوفق إلى الهداية به يجب أن تقرأه بانتباه? طالباً من الله بإخلاص واشتياق أن ينير ذهنك ويفتح قلبك لتفهم تعليمه وتهتدي إلى الصراط المستقيم? صراط الذين أنعم الله عليهم? غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين - آمين,


----------



## نذير (14 أكتوبر 2005)

تحياتي للجميع

السيد فريد :

دارت مشاركاتك المطولة وفرضياتك حول محور واحد ، وكنت اتمنى أن أجد تعليقا ولو بسيطا حول السند المتبع في اثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس ، وبدون اسناد حقيقي يظل الكتاب المقدس مجرد كتاب يحوي سردا تاريخيا يحتمل الخطأ والصواب ، وبنفس المقياس يصح لنا كمسلمين اعتبار كتب السيرة النبوية كتبا مقدسة ، وهذا لا يعقل طبعا !

ولا يمكن اعتبار الكتاب المقدس مقدسا بدون توضيح التضارب في سرد المعلومة الواحدة ، وذكرت مثالا في مشاركتي السابقة حول تناقض المعلومات المتعلقة بمصير يهوذا الاسخريوطي بين متى وشاهده بابياس ، واذا اعتبرنا أن لا قيمة لشهادة بابياس فسيسقط معه متى كون الاول شاهدا للثاني ، وحتى لو تجاوزنا ما ذكره بابياس فسنصطدم مع رواية لوقا في اعمال الرسل الذي ذكر مصيرا آخر ليهوذا علاوة شهادة رابعة لاتؤمنون بها ، باختصار ، كيف يمكن التوفيق بين الروايات المتناقضة للحادثة الواحدة ؟

وعودة مرة أخرى لفرضياتك المطولة ، فلا يستطيع اي انسان تحريف القرآن كونه محفوظا في صدور الرجال ، وفي بلدتي الصغيرة هناك العشرات من حفظة القران الكريم ، بينما لم أجد مسيحيا واحدا يحفظ سفرا واحدا من أسفار الكتاب المقدس ، والحمدلله رب العالمين الذي تعهد بحفظ كتابه العزيز من التحريف والتبديل ، وظل كما هو منذ أنزله الله على عبده ورسوله محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام .


ابو النور​


----------



## حور (14 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> ثم أن اختلاف القراءات في الكتاب المقدس يوجد أكثر مما في القرآن? ولذلك جملة أسباب :
> 
> 1 - لأن حجمه أربعة أضعاف القرآن,
> 
> ...



الله أكبر !

وشهد شاهد من أهله

1. حجمه أربعة أضعاف القرآن ..

 الموسوعة العلمية ودائرة المعارف حجمها أكبر راح تعتبرها الكتاب المقدس غير المحرف فتؤمن به  !!

3.   دليل من مليون دليل على التحريف 

الرد على كل سطر ذكرته بس للأسف مازلت يافريد  تكتفي بالقص واللصق . دون القراءه .

الباتش

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=859#post859


​


----------



## نذير (14 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> ملحوظه ( عثمان هو خامس وليس ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين )​






????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الأندلسى قال:
			
		

> بداية ... لماذا تنسب هذا المقال لنفسك؟ كان من المفترض أن تقول أنك أخذته بطريقة الكوبى والبست(حتى بدون قراءته) ووضعته هنا....
> الدليل على ذلك أنك لم تقرأ حتى هذه العبارة: ــ
> عدا ذلك أن كثيراً من القصص الواردة في القرآن وردت في الكتاب المقدس ?ومن أمثال ذلك قصة يوسف - سورة يوسف - وقد تكون في القرآن مغيرة عن الأصل تغييراً يطابق التقاليد اليهودية المتأخرة أكثر من آيات التوراة المتقدمة ?كما شرحنا ذلك في كتاب تنوير الأفهام في مصادر الإسلام
> ـــ هل أنت مؤلف كتاب تنوير الأفهام فى مصادر الاسلام    تعلم ألا تقل كلاما ليس كلامك كالببغاوات دون حتى أن تنسبه لصاحبه .... والأن لنرد على مزاعم هذا الذى نقلت عنه


نرجع ونقول للمرة الالف
لاتهتم للنقل جاوب على الموضوع
وانظر الاخطاء وقول لنا 
او اطلب من الله ان يفتح بصيرتك للحقيقة


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الرجاء الالتزام بالموضوع و عدم الخروج عنه...


----------



## حور (15 أكتوبر 2005)

نرجع ونقول .. أين الرد!​


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

حور قال:
			
		

> نرجع ونقول .. أين الرد!​


اي رد تريد ياحور العين


----------



## نذير (19 أكتوبر 2005)

لا يوجد أحد منكم مؤهل للمناظرة لانحدار مستواكم العلمي !  واحد ينسخ ويلصق ****** يحمل الماء على ظهره وهو عطشان ، ونظيره لا يعرف ترتيب عثمان بن عفان بين الخلفاء ، وافق شنّ طبقة!!!!!!


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2005)

اخى نذير رجاء احنا هنا بنتناقش علشان كل واحد فينا يطلع الحوار اللى عنده 





بلاش كلام بره الموضوع


----------



## نذير (19 أكتوبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> اخى نذير رجاء احنا هنا بنتناقش علشان كل واحد فينا يطلع الحوار اللى عنده
> 
> 
> 
> ...







وهل النسخ واللصق حوارا ، الذي يبحث عن الشبههة وينسخها ، بامكانه ان يبحث عن الرد على نفس الشبهة ويقرأه ، هل هذا حوار ؟


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2005)

ماشى بس فى حاجه اسمها نقاش حوار لو عندك دليل نزله احنا كده بس بلاش يكون فى كلام غير لائق


----------



## نذير (20 أكتوبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> ماشى بس فى حاجه اسمها نقاش حوار لو عندك دليل نزله احنا كده بس بلاش يكون فى كلام غير لائق



الذي قصدته ان أي حوار يجب أن ينبع من قناعات المتحاورين وليس من نسخ قناعات الاخرين ، والا لماذا يجب أن يكون هناك حوار أصلا ، انا انسخ الشبهة وأنت تنسخ الرد من مكان آخر، ثم ماذا ؟؟

والامر ليس بالسهولة التي يمكن التجاوز عنها ، لان الامر متعلق بالعقائد ، وليس لعبة غالب ومغلوب ، والوصول للحقيقة نصر للجميع ولن يكون هناك مغلوب .

ومشاركتي تركزت على أن العبرة في أعتبار  النصوص الدينية مقدسة أوغير مقدسة هي للاسناد ، والكتاب المقدس غير معتبر الاسناد ، وأعيد طرح مداخاتي مرة أخرى لتوضيح الفكرة :



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تحياتي للجميع

في البداية أعتقد أن استشهاد أي مسيحي بالقرآن الكريم لا يقيم له حجّة لانه وبكل بساطة لا يؤمن به !
ومع ذلك فإننا عندما نصف الكتاب المقدس بأنه محرّف فإننا نملك الشواهد العقلية لاثبات هذا التحريف ، وعلى المخالفين لهذا القول اثبات عكس ذلك بالادلة وليس بالتفسيرات الفلسفية.

القرآن الكريم وصلنا بالسند المتواتر ، وهو أقوى أنواع الاسناد ، بينما لا نجد أي اسناد لأي سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس.
يقدم الباحثين الكنسيين سندا ضعيفا لانجيل متى مستمد من الوثائق التاريخية ويحرفون نصوص الوثائق لعمل توليفة يمكن تمريرها على ضعاف العقول ويقولون أن بابياس اسقف هيلابوليس الذى نبغ سنه 110 ووضع تفسير الكتاب المقدس . واجتمع ببوليكاربس ولعله رأى يوحنا الرسول . وقال ان الانجيل بحسب متى كان متداولا فى الكنائس باللغه اليونانيه وقال ايضا ان الانجيلى مرقس كان مرافقا للرسول بطرس وقال ان انجيله كان متداولا بين المسيحيين .

ويمكن لأي من كان عنده أدنى اطلاع تفنيد هذه المزاعم ، وعلى المتلقي أن يحتكم لعقله وعليه أيضا ابداء القليل من سعة الصدر ، خاصة وأن كتابات بابياس ليست سرا ومترجمة لمعظم لغات العالم ، ولاثبات وقوع التحريف في الكتاب المقدس ، وبشهادة السند الوحيد لانجيل متى نقول :

1 بابياس لم يقل أن انجيل متى كان متداولا باللغة اليونانية ، وإنما قال أن متى جمع أقوال الربّ باللغة العبرية ، والفرق شاسع ولا يحتمل حسن النية ، فأقدم نسخة من انجيل متى موجودة الان ، يونانية اللغة والاصل العبراني مفقود ، والمترجم مجهول ، فالحلّ الامثل للخروج من هذا المأزق ، أن نقول أن انجيل متى كان باللغة اليونانية ، وننسب هذا القول الى بابياس !
فاللغة اليونانية كانت لغة عالمية ، واللغة العبرية لم تخرج من الحدود اليهودية !

2 بابياس هو ما يعتبر السند الوحيد لانجيل متى ، بالرغم انه لا يوجد دليل واحد على أن انجيل متى الذي أشار اليه بابياس هو نفسه الذي بأيدينا ، بل أن شهادة بابياس هذه دليلا أكيدا على تحريف انجيل متى ، فما دام أن بابياس يشهد لمتى بتدوين كلام الربّ ، فلا ينبغي عليه أن يكتب بما يتعارض مع متى ، يقول بابياس في وصف نهاية يهوذا:

مشى يهوذا في هذا العالم كمثال بائس من اللاتقوى, وتضخم جسده الى حد لم يعد بمقدوره المرور بسهولة من حيث تمر عربة, لقد دهسته عربة , وانسكبت احشاءه للخارج.

الارجح أن يكون انجيل متى بين يدي بابياس وأن يكون نقل منه ، وماذا يقول متى عن نفس الحادثة؟

27: 3 حينئذ لما راى يهوذا الذي اسلمه انه قد دين ندم و رد الثلاثين من الفضة الى رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ 

27: 4 قائلا قد اخطات اذ سلمت دما بريئا فقالوا ماذا علينا انت ابصر 

27: 5 فطرح الفضة في الهيكل و انصرف ثم مضى و خنق نفسه 

والان ما رأيكم ؟ الا يدل هذا على أن انجيل متى محرف ، وأنه انجيل آخر غير الذي يتكلم عنه بابياس؟

3 - والعبارة المحرفة على بابياس تقول : ولعله رأى يوحنا الرسول ، بابياس نفسه ينفي ذلك اقرأوا ماذا يقول بابياس:

الكبار الذين شاهدوا يوحنا تلميذ الرب تذكروا انهم سمعوا منه ان الرب اخبر بما يتعلق بهذه الأوقات.
فهو لم يشاهد يوحنا التلميذ مما يدل على وفاته منذ زمن طويل ، فهو يشير الى الكبار الذين شاهدوه ، فمن أين جاءت عبارة ولعله رأى يوحنا الرسول ؟

اذا كان بابياس نبغ سنة 110 م وانجيل يوحنا كتب سنة 95 م فكيف يتكلم عنه بابياس بصيغة الماضي البعيد ؟ الا يدل هذا على أن الانجيل المنسوب ليوحنا مكذوب عليه ؟ الا أن هذا موضوع آخر.

اذا كان السند الوحيد لانجيل متى يكشف كل هذا التناقض فما بالكم بباقي الاسفار التي لا تحمل أي اسناد ؟



ابو النـــــــــــــــور


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا ليس بحوار, بل بدراسة مقدمة, و للاخرين الحق بالمداخلـــــــــة


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

بداية..احب اشكر العضو دودي عالموضوع اللي يجنن

بصراحة مرة عجبني..فشكرا لك

تانيا:انا ما رح اعلق على كل شي لان ما شالله عليه الاندلسي كفا ورح يوفي..

وانا كمان مسلمة ولكن مش مسلمة ملتزمة بكل احكام الدين الاسلامي..ولكن مسلمة..عشان هيك ما رح اطول كلام..

يا عسل دودي اول نقطة ابغى انبهك عليها هي في المقطع ده:

1 أسفار العهد القديم والجديد ?أي التوراة والزبور وأسفار الأنبياء ?والإنجيل ورسائل رسل المسيح كانت جميعها منتشرة في عصر صاحب القرآن  بين اليهود والنصارى,

يا عسل..صحيح انو هو مش نبي دينك..لكن له اسم..مو لازم تقول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..لكن عالاقل قل له(عليه السلام)..لازم نحترمه..
احنا المسلمين نؤمن بكل الاديان السماوية ونؤمن بوجودها قبل الاسلام ونؤمن بكل الرسل سواء ذكروا او لم يذكر اسماءهم بالقران..ونقول(عيسى عليه السلام)..(موسى عليه السلام)....الخ

وشكرا هدا تعليق بسيط عالنقطة هاي..والباقي جاي..

تسلم: نسرين​


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*8 إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس لهم عذاب عظيم في الآخرة كم الو لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن,*

*تعليقي على هالنقطة:*

عزيزي..امرنا الاسلام اننا نؤمن بالكتب السماوية كلها سواء اللي ذكر اسمها بالقران واللي ما ذكر اسمها..وهدا درسناه بالمدرسة بمادة التوحيد من الابتدائية..لان عقيدة الاسلام تبنى على اصول ستة باطنة وخمسة اركان ظاهرة واما الباطنةهي:

الايمان بالله_ملائكته_كتبه_رسله_باليوم الاخر_بالقدر خيره وشره

مدري اذا انتم عندكم اصدقائي المسيحيين هدا الشيء واللا لا..

خلاصة الكلام:

انو الاسلام امرنا بالايمان بها: اي اننا نصدقها ونؤمن بانها نزلت على رسل من قبل المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم..وانها كلام الله منزل منه..ولكن مو معناه اننا نستبدله بالانجيل او غيرها..كما ان القران نسخ كل الكتب السابقة..لانو ما اتحرف لقوله تعالى:

((انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون)) سورة الحجر ايه 9

سوري طولت بالكلام ..ادري انو كلامي مش مرتب ولكن هدا اللي اقدر عليه..بصراحة الموضوع جدا حساس وكل واحد يايد دينه..كما اعذرني اذا ما علقت عالباقي..لان في اشياء يبغالها جلسة طويلة

خالص حبي:
*نسرين*


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

الأندلسى قال:
			
		

> بداية ... لماذا تنسب هذا المقال لنفسك؟ كان من المفترض أن تقول أنك أخذته بطريقة الكوبى والبست(حتى بدون قراءته) ووضعته هنا....
> الدليل على ذلك أنك لم تقرأ حتى هذه العبارة: ــ
> عدا ذلك أن كثيراً من القصص الواردة في القرآن وردت في الكتاب المقدس ?ومن أمثال ذلك قصة يوسف - سورة يوسف - وقد تكون في القرآن مغيرة عن الأصل تغييراً يطابق التقاليد اليهودية المتأخرة أكثر من آيات التوراة المتقدمة ?كما شرحنا ذلك في كتاب تنوير الأفهام في مصادر الإسلام
> ـــ هل أنت مؤلف كتاب تنوير الأفهام فى مصادر الاسلام    تعلم ألا تقل كلاما ليس كلامك كالببغاوات دون حتى أن تنسبه لصاحبه .... والأن لنرد على مزاعم هذا الذى نقلت عنه




اخي الاندلسي

شكرا عالتفاعل الحاصل منك..

لكن اتمنى انو لهجتك تكون اكتر لين..كل الناس بتعمل كوبي وتلصق..

ولا تنسى قول الله تعالىوان كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك))

يا عسل اظنك فاهمني
*
نسرين*


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> عجيب امرك صحيح... بتترك شواهد القرأن ال بتروح للاحاديث و المقالات؟؟؟
> 
> ماذا عن شهادة القرأن؟؟
> 
> ...




دودي العزيز...

صحيح انو الكلام موجه لغيري..بس يا عسل الحديث سبحان الله مقرن بالقران

احنا المسلمين الشيء اللي يشكل علينا بالقران نروح للحديث..واذا اشكل علينا الحديث نروح لاهل السنة والجماعة(اللي هم العلماء )

فلا تقلل من شان الحديث ابدا..

واظن انتو كمان عندكم احاديث((انا اسالك صح واللا غلط؟؟)


خالص حبي:
نسرين


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

whocares قال:
			
		

> ختاماً أقول، إن كان الله المهيمن غير قادر على حفظ توراته و إنجيله الصحيحين، فيا له من إله ! و في هذا الصدد يذكر السيد المسيح في الإنجيل الوحيد لدى العالم، " 35إِنَّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ تَزُولاَنِ؛ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ أَبَداً." (متى 24) وإن حاول الناس التحريف فستنفضح أعمالهم لأن غرضهم شرير.    ...   [/COLOR]




عزيزي: بصراحة من جد مش عارفة اقلك ايش

يعني انت بكذا ارتكبت خطا فادح..انت هيك سبيت الاله اللي هواللي جميع الخلائق تخضع له

اوكي انت مو مقتنع ..رح اسالك سؤال وبكل صراحة جاوبني:

اجلس مع نفسك بالغرفة لوحدك..اسال نفسك: عيسى المسيح صحيح انه اتولدت بدون اب..لكن هو كان من البشر..كان يمشي وياكل ويدعوا الناس للتوحيد باللهطيب اذا كان اله..ليش تعب حاله وجلس يدعوهم لغيره..(اي الله).ليش تعب حاله واخذ يدعوهم ولما ما استجابوا له ما قتلهم او عذبهم؟


اذا لقيت جواب جاوبني..

خالص حبي: نسرين​


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*؟ المسيح القادم لا بد أن يتألم، يُخذل، و يموت مصلوباً حاملاً لسيئات و خطايا كل إنسان على حدى؟ هذا السؤال خارجي و لم يجب عليه أي مسلم إلى الآن.*

اوكي عزيزيwhocares)

...انا رح اجاوب..كوني مسلمة

طبيعي اي رسول لازم يتالم ويلاقي مشقة..

انت نفسك..روح انصح شخص ما يصلي..روح كلم شخص كل شوي يهين الكتاب المقدس..

رح تلاقي منه اعراض..وممكن يتمادى عليك

فما بالك برسول ياتي بشريعة..وكتاب..واحكام..وغيره

طبيعي رح الناس يعارضوا

عشان هيك ابراهيم عليه السلام كانوا يبغوا يحرقوه

وعشان هيككفار ومشركي قريش حاولوا قتل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعذيب من آمن معه

وطبعا غيرهم من الرسل ما رح اذكرهم كلهم

عزيزي ..تذكر بانك صغير امام الله..وكمان امام المسيح عيسى..وكمان امام الرسل جميعا..

فلا تستحقر او تستهزا باحد منهم

وتسلم عمشاركتك واسفة لاني طولت عليك



نسرين


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

whocares قال:
			
		

> أمّا السؤال الداخلي: كيف يتم خلاص البشر و مغفرة خطايا و سيئات كل إنسان بموت عيسى المسيح، و هو نبي الله، بصورة مقززة شنيعة تقشعر لها الأبدان؟ أوَ يرض الله بذلك؟ أيترك الله نبيَّهُ يموت مهاناً مذلولاً؟
> 
> ...   [/COLOR]




اوكي انا رح اجاوب..يعني سوري لاني تدخلت..بس سامحني يا عسل لان انا ابغى ابين وجه نظري

محد يتحمل ذنب التاني

ردي قصير..بس اتمنى انك تجلس تفكر مع حالك..اوكي يا عسل؟


خالص حبي: نسرين


----------



## انسانية (26 أكتوبر 2005)

اعزائي


انا اسفة اذا زعلت واحد من المسيحيين او المسلمين


بس لا تاخدوا في خاطركم..عارفة انو انا صغيرة على الفلسفة هدي

لكن الواحد يحب دايما يسبق عمره

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## استفانوس (28 أكتوبر 2005)

اولا ياعزيزتي
نهجك قديم واسلوبك ايضا تعرفنا عليه من غير عضو
يرجى منك ان تقرأي القران جيدا
وبعد ذلك حاوري نفسك


----------



## انسانية (28 أكتوبر 2005)

ممممممممممم

شكرا على نقدك عزيزي

عالعموم هدي طريقتي بالحكي..بس اذا حاب اني اغيرها 

ما عندي مشكلة

المهم انكم ترتاحوا لي

وشكرا


----------



## Zayer (30 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> اولا ياعزيزتي
> نهجك قديم واسلوبك ايضا تعرفنا عليه من غير عضو
> يرجى منك ان تقرأي القران جيدا
> وبعد ذلك حاوري نفسك



احنا الناس العاديين ما نفهم القران و الاحاديث و الروايات عدل  

شيوخونا يشرحوها لنا بطريقة نفهمها ويلخصوا لنا ما فيها 

ما قالو لنا يوم أمنو بالانجيل بالطريقة الي انتو تتصوروها يعني ما قالو لنا اقرأ انجيل لو توراة


الحين انتو تجون وتفسرو ايات على كيفكم  

من انتم ؟ 

هل انتم شيوخ ام ماذا 

هذا ديننا وشيوخنا يوضحون لنا كل شئ   

فلا تحاول انك تشككنا في ديننا   

الحوار شئ ممتاز ولكن لا تستدل بشئ انت جاهل فيه   

ليش ما نخلي العقل هو الحكم مب القران او الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> احنا الناس العاديين ما نفهم القران و الاحاديث و الروايات عدل
> 
> شيوخونا يشرحوها لنا بطريقة نفهمها ويلخصوا لنا ما فيها
> 
> ...




يا اخي كفاك تناقض... ناتي لك بالتفاسير و انت الذي تقول انها غير مغتمدة و قدمة و كلام ما فيه اي دليل.. الان بعد كل التفسير و الشروحات الي قدمناها بتقول احنا ما نستخدم التفاسير؟؟؟

بالله عليك كن عدل و لو مع نفسك...


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتع
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد



نعم الله ذكر الكتب و قد قال لنا أنها محرفة وذكرها بأنها محرفة
ثم أنتم تقولون شهادة فهل هذا الشهادة تدل على أن هذه الكتب حق أولم يقول الله تعالى أن هذه الكتب محرفة؟



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شبهة الأخطاء النحوية في القرآن
على الرغم من قول المستشرقين بأنّ اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن الكريم هي أصح لغات العرب ؛ لكن تعصّبهم وإصرارهم دفعهم إلى القول بوجود بعض الأخطاء النحوية في القرآن . 

الرد على الشبهة : 
من الأمور المُسَلّمة هي : إنّ إعراب الكلمات في اللغة العربية قد جاءنا من الذين نطقوا بها ، وبعبارة أخرى : إنّ طريقة التلفّظ جاءت عن طريق النقل ، فنحن نلفظ كما لفظ آباؤنا وأجدادنا ، وهذه المسألة لا تحتاج إلى بحث عقلي . 

ولزيادة التوضيح نقول : كان العرب في صدر الإسلام يرفعون الفاعل وينصبون المفعول ، والمتتبعون للأدب العربي دوّنوا هذه الحركات بحسب الاستقراء ، ووضعوها ضمن القواعد النحوية . 

ولو كان العرب ينصبون الفاعل ويرفعون المفعول ، لأصبحت القواعد النحوية المعمول بها حالياً مغلوطة وغير صحيحة ، ولهذا سيكون قياس القرآن بالقواعد النحوية المعاصرة عملاً غير صحيح لماذا ؟ لأنّ القواعد النحوية مأخوذة من القرآن ، ولا يصح قياس القرآن بها . 

إنّ القواعد النحوية المعمول بها في الوقت الحاضر ، وضعها علماء اللغة بعد انتشار اللهجات للحفاظ على سلامة اللغة ، وتحاشي الوقوع في الأخطاء ، وحتّى كلام أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) الذي اعتبر فيه كل فاعل مرفوع ، وكل مفعول منصوب ، وكل مضاف إليه مجرور ، يُعتبر نقطة تحوّل في مجال تدوين قواعد اللغة العربية ، وصولاً إلى النصوص النحوية السليمة ، ولا يقاس هذا الكلام بالقرآن الكريم ، الذي جمع كل آداب اللغة العربية . 

إذن فإنّ ظهور علم النحو ، كان بعد تتبع التراكيب والاستعمالات الموجودة في القرآن الكريم ، ومن ثم تدوينها ، فالقرآن عند النحويين هو الحجّة ، وهو الحاكم ، وليس النحويون هم الحجّة على القرآن ، وهو ما تصوّره بعض المستشرقين والقساوسة . 

ولو فرضنا جدلاً بأنّ أحداً من الناس وجد في بعض جمل القرآن ما يخالف قواعد النحو ، فإنّ هذا الشخص سيحكم نفسه بنفسه ؛ لأنّ كلامه لا يتعدّى اثنين ، أمّا أنّه لا يفهم ولا يتدبّر ما يقول ، أو أنّه إنسان مغرِض ، لأنّ كل ما جاء في القرآن من الاستعمالات اللغوية ـ حتّى الشواذ ـ اعتبره العلماء من إعجازات القرآن الكريم ، وقد أشاروا إليه في كتبهم . 

بعد هذا البيان نقول : إنّ ما قاله المستشرقون في هذه الشبهة ناتج عن جهلهم ، وعدم إحاطتهم العلمية بآداب اللغة العربية وقواعدها ، فتصبح هذه الشبهة وأمثالها عند أصحاب الإطلاع شيئاً يدعو إلى الضحك والتندر .


----------



## عالي الهمة (30 أكتوبر 2005)

أشكر الأخوة المشاركون ..


وأخص بالشكر .. الأخوة المسلمون ..


الأندلسي ..

حــور ..

انساانية ..

وغيرهم مما يسعني ذكرهم ..




الغريب والطريف .. بأن الأخوة النصارى .. يتهمون القرآن بأنه من عند " الشيطان " وليس من عند الله .. بل أنهم لا يعترفون بالأسلاام كدين سمااوي ..


ثم يأتون الآن ويقولون بأن التوراة والأنجيل قد ذكرت في القرآن .. !!!!


ما هذا التناقض .. !!!!!


أتمنى من المشرف العام الرد على الأخوة اللذين قاموا بالرد عليه ..


دمتم ..​


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا ليس تناقض
نحن لانؤمن لابمحمد ولا القران 
تسأل لماذا


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال 
لقد اخترت لك اجابة من مسلم فبل خلاص الله
 عن شخص الرسول العربي " محمد " ، دعنا نقول بأننا كمتنصرين لا نكن له آية مشاعر سلبية ، بل نحترمه كرجل قام بدور بارز في المجتمع البدوي الصحراوي الذي نشأ فيه ، وكون أننا لا نرى أنه نبي ، أو مرسل من قبل الله بكتاب ما ( وهو هنا القرآن ) فهذا لا يعني إنكارنا لدوره الإجتماعي الإخلاقي في بيئته التي نشأ فيها ! لكن الأمر مختلف تماماً إذا نظرنا إليه من منظور ديني ، لماذا ؟! 
لأن كل الديانات تحدد سمات ، وخصائص ، لابد وأن تكون متوفرة في النبي أو الرسول الذي يمثلها ، وبخاصة إذا كان مرسل من قبل الله ـ والله هنا هو إله " اليهود ، والمسيحيين " فما هي هذه الشروط : 
أولاً : لابد أن يكون إعلان هذا الرسول ، أو النبي متوافق وبإنسجام مع إعلان الله في هذه الكتب ، لذا نجد أن المسيحيين لم ينكروا على اليهود كتابهم ، وهو هنا " التوراة وكتابات الأنبياء ، والزابور ، وكتب الحكمة " بل اعتمدوها بلا زيادة أو نقصان ، واعتبروها كتباً مقدسة ، هذا مع الإختلاف البين بين كلاً من الديانتين . فالمسيحية لا تتهم اليهود بالتحريف مثلاً ، لكن تتهمهم بعدم إدراك إعلان الله الذي أُكما في شخص المسيح " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء ، بأنواع وطرق كثيرة ، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في إبنه " .. ومن هذه الآية نرى بأن الإختلاف في الديانتين هو في طريقة التفسير ، وتباين منهجي التأويل ـ ولكن كل هذا حول نفس الكتاب ، وبدون أي إتهام بينهما للكتاب المقدس ـ فنرى اليهود لا يعترفون بيسوع ( عيسى في القرآن ) على أنه المسيح .. ترى لماذا ..؟ لأنهم يدركون بأن هذا المسيح لابد وأن تكون فيه صفات خاصة جداً ـ بل دعينا نقول : سامية جداً ! ـ ويرون أنها غير متوفرة في شخص يسوع المسيح . ولكن ألا ترين بأنه من الغرابة أن القرآن يرى في شخص يسوع أنه هو المسيح ، وهنا يترآى لنا سبب ذلك ، وهو أن الرسول العربي لا يفهم أدوات الوحي الإلهي ، بل أنه غير واعي بمفهوم الوحي وطبيعته ، ولا بسمات النبي ، مما أوقعه في الخلط بلا تمييز ! وهو ما ستجدينه بيسر إن طالعتي كل الآيات الواردة في القرآن حول شخص المسيح في القرآن ، وقارنتيها بما حوته روايات الإنجيل الشريف عن شخص السيد المسيح . 
ثانياً : أن يكون هذا النبي ، إمتداد طبيعي ـ غير متعارض ـ مع منهج الكتاب المقدس في رسمه لصور الأنبياء ، والعلماء المسلمين أدركوا هذه الفجوة وحاولوا تداركها ـ وبخاصة بعد خروجهم من تقوقعهم في الجزيرة العربية إلى خارج الحدود ، وهو ما أسموه بـ " الفتح " فحاولوا أن يربطوا رسولهم بالتوراة وبالأنبياء السابقين ـ الوارد ذكرهم في الكتاب المقدس ـ وهذا واضح كل الوضوح إذا قرأتي السيرة النبوية لبن هشام ، على سبيل المثال .. حيث تجدين خرافات وأساطير كثيرة وضعها الكاتب ، أو الراوي ، كتمهيد لبعثة النبي العربي ، أي أنه حاول التغلب على المشكل بهذا الربط .. إلا أن محاولته هذه كشف عن عدم معرفته بالروايات التوراتية ، مما أوقعه في الخلط في الروايات ، ولست هنا أسعى لتشويش ذهنك بسرد الأمثلة ، وهي كثيرة ، ولكن يمكنك أن تتعرفي عليها بسهولة ، بالرجوع إلى المرجع المذكور ، ومقارنتها بالكتاب المقدس ، وهنا ستدركين الفرق بنفسك .. ولكن كل هذا يقودنا إلى أين ؟! 
يقودنا إلى أن الرسول العربي هو خارج الإطار الرسولي والنبوي ، والمرسوم في الكتاب المقدس ، لذا لا يمكننا أن نعترف به ، كرسول من قبل الله . والمسلمين الأوائل أدركوا هذه المشكلة لذا بدأوا في إتهام الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف ، وهم لا يدركون أنهم بهذا ينالون من كتابهم ، والذي يعتقدون بأنه لم يسلم من الأذى ، وقليل من المراجعة التاريخية ، في كتابات المؤرخين المسلمين يكشف لنا عن دور " الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي مثلا ، أو دور عثمان بن عفان مثلاً آخر ... والأمثلة كثير ، ولكن مراجعة منك لها ستكشف لك الكثير ، وبدون تلميح منا بشئ ! ( راجعي على سبيل المثال كتاب :" الفتنة الكبرى لـ الدكتور طه حسين " وهو من جزئين وصادر عن دار المعارف بالقاهرة ) 
السبب الثالث : أنه لا يمثل أي ضرورة في الوحي ، إذ أن السيد المسيح هو خاتم الوحي الإلهي ، ورسله ( بكتاباتهم ) ليست كتب تشريع ، وإلا لكان هذا يمثل نسخاً للتوراة ، وهي ما لا تعترف به المسيحية ، بل هي كتب موحى بها من قبل الله لتفسير كيفية إتمام نبؤات العهد القديم ( القسم الأول من الكتاب المقدس ) في العهد الجديد ( وهو القسم الثاني من الكتاب المقدس ، وهو الإنجيل ) ، بينما نجد أن محمد أتى لنا بقصاصات غير منظمة تحوي موضوعات غير منظمة لقصص بعضها من التوراة ، وبعضها من كتابات متداولة في زمنه بالجزيرة العربية ، وأغلبها قصص شفهية ، ( والرجوع إلى رسالة الدكتوراة المعنونة " الفن القصصي في القرآن " شرح وتزييل الشيخ خليل عبد الكريم ، والصادرة عن دار سيناء بالقاهرة " تكشف لك الكثير ) 
أي أن محمد لم يأتي لنا بكتاب مرتبط ـ بقريب أو من بعيد بالكتاب المقدس ـ وهذا طبعاً غريب ! ولم يأتينا بكتاب منظم يكشف لنا عن طبيعة الإله الذي أرسله ، بل فقط قدم لنا دفعات ـ وهو متناثرة بطول القرآن وعرضه ـ عن إله لم يقدم لنا صفاته ، بل كثر لنا من اسمائه . وهذا الفصام يكشف لنا عن عدم مصداقيته ، بل وعدم ترابطه مع الكتاب السابق له ، لذا لا غرابة أن يميز الغربيين بين إله القرآن وإله الكتاب المقدس !! 
هذا بعض من كثير ، ولكن رغبتنا في ألا نقل عليك بالكتابة في هذا الموضوع الطويل هو ما دعانا للاختصار


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> الحمد لله أننا نعيش في عصر العلم والتنوّر?الذي لا مكان فيه للمتعصب والناموسي, إن أوساط الدنيا مفتوحة للبحث الموضوعي والتفاهم المبني على أسس الحقيقة, فإن كنت من الذين يفتشون عن الحق فندعوك للدراسة الخالية من العواطف? لتجد جوهر الوحي وتلبس قوة العلي,
> 
> الحمد لله مرة أخرى لأن الخبير الدكتور فاندر ألف منذ أكثر من مائة سنة هذا الكتاب الشهير ميزان الحق?ولم نجد حاجة للتغيير فيه?لأن مقارناته متينة ومبنية على احترام وفهم وعدل, فيسرنا أن ننشر كتابه مرة أخرى عسى أن بعض الشباب يغادرون جو القرون الوسطى وينطلقون إلى حرية الفكر والحياة المبنية على الواقع والمنطق والمحبة.




يا ناس اتقوى الله
في حق انفسكم


ان النار اتيه اتقوى الله


اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد عبده ورسوله


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

لا شئ من الدينونة 
فأن من قبل خلاص الله نجى من النار المعدة لابليس وملائكته


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

عزيزي فريد

اوكي بما انك انت ما تعترف بالقران..ليش تجيبوا ادله منه او حتى الحديث؟؟

اوكي ما رح اجيب دليل من القران ولا الحديث..لانكم ما تعترفوا بيه

بس مقابل هدا..لا تجيب دليل من السنة والقران بعد كدا


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال
> لقد اخترت لك اجابة من مسلم فبل خلاص الله
> عن شخص الرسول العربي " محمد " ، دعنا نقول بأننا كمتنصرين لا نكن له آية مشاعر سلبية ، بل نحترمه كرجل قام بدور بارز في المجتمع البدوي الصحراوي الذي نشأ فيه ، وكون أننا لا نرى أنه نبي ، أو مرسل من قبل الله بكتاب ما ( وهو هنا القرآن ) فهذا لا يعني إنكارنا لدوره الإجتماعي الإخلاقي في بيئته التي نشأ فيها ! لكن الأمر مختلف تماماً إذا نظرنا إليه من منظور ديني ، لماذا ؟!
> لأن كل الديانات تحدد سمات ، وخصائص ، لابد وأن تكون متوفرة في النبي أو الرسول الذي يمثلها ، وبخاصة إذا كان مرسل من قبل الله ـ والله هنا هو إله " اليهود ، والمسيحيين " فما هي هذه الشروط :
> ...



هل تعتقد ان ردك مقنع لاي عاقل ؟   

اذا كان الاسلام  يوافق في كل شئ مما عندكم من الانجيل او التوارة 

اذا ما حاجته ؟ اذا كان الي عندكم صحيح اذا لماذا الله يرسل نبي وهناك دين صحيح ؟ 

وانتم تؤمنو بأن اليهود على حق اذا لماذا الله سبحانه وتعالى ارسل عيسى عليه السلام ؟ 

لماذا جاء بدين جديد غير الذي عند اليهود 

مثل ما انتو ما تعترفو بالقران و بمحمد صلى الله عليه واله 

اليهود ما يعترفوا بالذي عندكم وحتى لو انتو تعترفو بالذي عندهم 

الا تعتقد ان الاسلام يؤمن بجميع الانبياء و الرسل السماوية مع ان الاديان لا تؤمن به 


وكيف تقول ان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله لم يأتي بمعجزات اليس القران الذي بين يدينا الان هو اكبر معجزة ؟


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

اولا 
ان التوراة تمهيد للمسيح
ثانيا
اية معجزة تتكلم عنها ولقد تكلمنا الكثير الكثير من الاخطاء التاريخة والجغرافية والعلمية والانساب
والغوية
والاعرابية
والقواعد
ما عدا احراق المصاحف على يد عثمان
وبعد هذا كله تقول معجزة


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

> اذا كان الاسلام يوافق في كل شئ مما عندكم من الانجيل او التوارة
> 
> اذا ما حاجته ؟ اذا كان الي عندكم صحيح اذا لماذا الله يرسل نبي وهناك دين صحيح ؟


 
يعني حسب مفهومك, الله انزل تعاليم و تشريعات, و بعد فترة قرر الله تغييرها لانه مزاجي قرر تنزيل دين جديد... اذا كان الله حسب ما تقول فبعد كم يوم حننتظر دين جديد لا يتوافق من الاسلام بشئ و نقول انه من الله... اي اله هذا الذي يغير رأيه بقوانينه و تشاريعه من دين الى اخر؟؟ الا يجدر بك القول ان كلمة الله واحدة و يجب ان تكون متوافقة في كل الاديان هذا اذا اصلا كان في خطة الله كثرة الاديان.. و لما كثرة الاديان و التفرع؟؟؟ لماذا هذا التشويش من قل الله على البشر؟؟؟ لا عزيزي هناك طريق واحد الى الله و هناك تشريع واحد من الله...



> وانتم تؤمنو بأن اليهود على حق اذا لماذا الله سبحانه وتعالى ارسل عيسى عليه السلام ؟
> 
> لماذا جاء بدين جديد غير الذي عند اليهود


 
فعلا مضحك و مبكي.... هل تجرأت بقرأت لانجيل و التوراة؟؟ و لو تصفحا لكي لا تقع في هذه الورطة؟؟؟

مين قالك ان المسيحية دين جديد؟؟؟ و من قال لك انها جاءت بشئ جديد؟؟؟ عفوا اخي لكن هذا جهل و انت تتكلم عن جهالة و عن معلومات توارثتها عن اجدادك...

المسيحية هب همتداد الى اليهودية و لم تاتي بشئ جديد بل المسيح قد اكمل العمل و هو اتي لكي يكمل ... المسيح لم ياتي لان اليهود حرفوا التوراة او لكي ياتي بتريع و دين جديد... لا بل لكي يكمل العمل الذي اعده







> الا تعتقد ان الاسلام يؤمن بجميع الانبياء و الرسل السماوية مع ان الاديان لا تؤمن به


 
اي ايمان هذا و القران يهاجم عقائد االاخرين ويغير محتوى الاديان الاخرى على مزاجه؟؟




> وكيف تقول ان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله لم يأتي بمعجزات اليس القران الذي بين يدينا الان هو اكبر معجزة


 

هو هذا كل الي قدرت تقوله؟؟؟


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وروحي فداه هو عربي ولكن ليس بدوي هو في بيئة بدوية 
و نسبه أشرف نسب


ثم أنا تكلمت ورديت على الشبهات في الحوار ولم أرى رد مقنع بل لم أرى إلا رد على شبهتين أو شبهة ردود غير مقنعة جاوبت عليها بكل سهولة  


ثم عثمان بن عفان أو الصحابة كلهم ليسوا  بمنهج الشيعة الجعفرية كام قلت لكم مليون مرة منهجنا أهل البيت  الأئمة عليهم السلام 


هل لديكم شيء عن الأئمة أو أهل البيت عليهم السلام؟ أنا أعلم لا فتستخدمون الخلط


وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وروحي فداه هو عربي ولكن ليس بدوي هو في بيئة بدوية
> و نسبه أشرف نسب




دلــــــــــيــــــــــــــك؟؟؟؟








> ثم عثمان بن عفان أو الصحابة كلهم ليسوا بمنهج الشيعة الجعفرية كام قلت لكم مليون مرة منهجنا أهل البيت الأئمة عليهم السلام


 

مهما كانت نهجيتك هذا لا يلغي بعض الحقائق, و منها حرق المصاحف, فما علاقتك منهجيتك بالموضوع؟؟؟






> هل لديكم شيء عن الأئمة أو أهل البيت عليهم السلام؟ أنا أعلم لا فتستخدمون الخلط


 

شو دخلنا بالائمة و اهل البيت.. خلينا في القران و النبي....


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> دلــــــــــيــــــــــــــك؟؟؟؟[/size]
> 
> هذا الأمر لايحتاج إلى دليل فهو هاشمي قريشي عدناني ومعروف عند كل العالم أنساب العرب ولايحتاج إلى دليل
> 
> ...




القراّن و النبي علمه نأخذه من أهل البيت (ع) و الأئمة روح شوف كتاب نهج البلاغة وتحجج علينا من كتبنا الجعفرية


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> القراّن و النبي علمه نأخذه من أهل البيت (ع) و الأئمة روح شوف كتاب نهج البلاغة وتحجج علينا من كتبنا الجعفرية


 
انا اتحجج عليك من القران و تفاسيره, من الاحاديث و غيرها


----------



## محب جدا (2 فبراير 2006)

بصراحه شديده المقال ده بيجعل الواحد برضه لازم يحترم هذا الكتاب(القرءان) لانه يشهد شهاده جميله في حق الاديان الاخري 

لازم كل واحد فينا ينظر للقرءان علي ان به اشياء جميله ويجب الا ننكرها يا جماعه


----------



## الملثم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*





My Rock قال:


> ​




انت تقول ان القران شهد للتوراة والانجيل فهذا الكلام حق لا يختلف فيه اي مسلمين ولكن هو كما قال لك الاخوة ان المقصود بالتوراة والانجيل الغير محرفة وهذا انتم تنازعون  في هذا الكلام ولكن انا اقوا لك 
قال القران عن الانجيل والتوراة وعن الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الامي الذي يجدونه متكوبا عندهم في التورا والانجيل يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث .......... الايه في سورة الاعراف 157

وقال الله تعالى في القران 
محمد رسول الله والذين معه اشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضونا سيماهم في وجوهم من اثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في التورا والانجيل كزرع اخرج شطئه فازره فستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه .............. الاية في سورة الفتح 29

اقول لك :  ان القران شهد للتوراة والانجيل شهادة حق وهي نفس الشهادة للتوراة ولانجيل التي شهد فيها لمحمد وانهم يتبعونه وللصحابة انهم كزرع 
فطلبي منك ان تحضر لي  التوراة والانجيل التي ذكرت النبي محمد عليه السلام وذكرت الصحابة فعندها ساقف معك بكل قوة وادافع معكم عن التوراة والانجيل وان لم حضر لي هذه التورا والانجيل فلا قل ان القران شهد للتورا والانجيل شهادة حق لانك تأخذ ما يناسبك وتلقي ما يكون حجة عليك ومن الانصاف عندك انه يجب ان تذكر ان القران شهد للتوراة والانجيل التي ذكرن رسول الاسلام وصحابته فعندها سأقول انك منصف وغير هذا اعبرك غير منصف 
انتظر منك التوراة والانجيل الي ذكرت محمد عليه السلام وهي نفس الورا والانجيل التي شهد القران لها






​


----------



## الملثم (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بمعنى اخر ان القران شهد للتوراة والانجيل التي ذكرت رسولنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
فهلا اخبرتني اين اين هي التوراة والانجيل المقصودة


----------



## الملثم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

منذ يومين ولا يوجد رد 
اخبروني ايها النصارى وكما قلتم وانا معكم لقد شهد القران للتوراة والانجيل واخبر ان التوراة والانجيل فيها هدى للناس وبها يحكم النبيون وهي نفس التوراة والانجيل التي ذكرت ان بالتوراة والانجيل محمد رسول الله فاين هي التوراة والانجيل التي ذكرت رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام وذكرت صفات الصحابة
فهلا احضرتموها حتى ندافع عنهما معكم 





​


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي العزيز
على اي توراة وانجيل تبحث
ان علمائك تشهد لما بين ايدينا
وغير ذلك فان كتابك يعترف بان كتاب الله صيحيح ولم ياتيه تحريف
عكس كتابك الذي جمع اكثر من اربعة مرات
واحرق عثمان الكثير من المصاحف التي لاتوافق مصحفه
فعليك اخي الحبيب ان تقرأ وتبحث لتصل الى الحقيقة التي لك بعا نجاة
ففتح قلبك لله واطلب منه ان يظهر لك ذاته وان يكشف لك الحقيقة التي خباها فقهاكم منذ اربعة عشر قرنا*


----------



## الملثم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*


فريد قال:



			اخي العزيز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


فريد قال:


> *على اي توراة وانجيل تبحث*
> *ان علمائك تشهد لما بين ايدينا*
> *وغير ذلك فان كتابك يعترف بان كتاب الله صيحيح ولم ياتيه تحريف*
> *عكس كتابك الذي جمع اكثر من اربعة مرات*
> ...





*واخيرا غاب وجاب *
*اسمع يا فريد انا معك ان القران قد وصف التوراة والانجيل باوصاف حميدة وهذه التوراة الي وصفها بهذه الصفات هي نفس التوراة والانجيل التي اخبرت عن ذكر رسول الله محمد هي هي هي نفس التوراة فاين هي فان جئت بها انتهت المشكلة ولا نقاش في هذه المسألة وان لم تأت بها او تأتي بذكر محمد عليه السلام في الوراة فالخلاصة انه يوجد توراة قصدها القران وقطعا ان لم تأت بها ففيه دلالة على انه يوجد توراة وانجيل قصدها القران غير التي الي في بالك*
*وانت تستشهد بالقران الواحد الذي لم يحرف ولم يختلف فيه اي اثنين من المسلمين بخلاف انجيلكم الذي وحتى بداخل النصارى والاباء والقساوسة قد اثبتوا انه لا عصمة  للكتاب المقدس من تحريف  ولا اريد ان اخرج عن صلب سؤالك لان الموضوع قد تشتت *
*طلبي منك ان تحضر لي هذه التورا والانجيل التي اخبرتنا عن ذكر محمد رسول الله عندها سنتفق معك على ان هذه هي التوراة والانجيل التي امتدحهما القران وان لم تات تكون الاجابة مفهومة قطعا على انه يوجد توراة وانجيل غير التي ذكرها القران وهذه هي المحرفة *
*ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت وارجوا ان تجيب من غير اخراج الموضوع عن نطاق سؤالك ومن غير تهرب*
*وكن صريحا مع نفسك ولا تخدعها وكن قويا في الحق وقف امام الجميع وقل نعم هذه التوراة قد ذكر واخبرت عن محمد ولا تخف ولا تحزن ان تكلمت بالحق فالله تعالى يحب الانسان الصادق الغير جبان في الحق قف وقل نعم القران مدح التوراة والانجيل وايضا نعطي الحق لاهله فقد ذكر القران ان التوراة والانجيل اخبرتنا عن ان ذكر محمد موجود في التوراة عندها سنقف معك ونقول لك قد انصفت فاياك والظلم ولا تظلم نفسك وتظلم الاخرين بكلامك فانت محاسب وواقف امام الله وسيسألك عن كل كلمة قلتها فان قل صدقا فبها ونعمة وان لم تكن صاقا فالويل لك ارجوا ان اكون قد نصحت الا هل بلغت العدل العدل العدل *


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> *واخيرا غاب وجاب *
> *اسمع يا فريد انا معك ان القران قد وصف التوراة والانجيل باوصاف حميدة وهذه التوراة الي وصفها بهذه الصفات هي نفس التوراة والانجيل التي اخبرت عن ذكر رسول الله محمد هي هي هي نفس التوراة فاين هي*
> ​




موجودة في كتاب اسمه الكتاب المقدس و يمكن ان تتصفحه على الانترنت على الرابط التالي
http://www.elkalima.com/gna/index.htm
​


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسمحوا لي بإضافة شئ بسيط جدا دائما ما يتناساه المسيحيين في هذا الشأن
وهذا الشئ هو أن القرآن قد بكلمة الإنجيل صفة هامة جدا جدا يفتقدها الإنجيل الحالي تماما

هل تعلمون ما هي انظروا جيدا
(وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم (المقصود هنا الأنبياء) بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ) (المائدة : 46 )

أعتقد أنكم علمتم مسبقا ما سأقول

الإنجيل الذي يتحدث عنه القرآن ويصفه بالصفات الحميدة المذكورة في القرآن ليس إنجيلكم أيها السادة الأفاضل
إنجيلكم على حسب ايمانكم هو كلام أنزله الرب (يسوع المسيح) على التلاميذ يوحنا و... و...
لذلك فإنجيلكم يسمى إنجيل يوحنا أو متى أو... أو...

أما إنجيلنا المقصود في القرآن هو كلام أنزله الله (ليس يسوع المسيح) على نبي من الأنبياء بشري يتكون من لحم + دم + روح عادية مثله مثل باقي البشر في العالم 
هذا النبي يسمى المسيح عيسى ابن مريم

أي أن إنجيلنا نزل على نبي بشري اسمه عيسى ابن مريم

هيا هاتوا لنا إنجيل يسمى انجيل المسيح حتى ينطبق عليه كل ما جاء في القرآن 

تحياتي


----------



## zaltan (5 سبتمبر 2006)

يا سادة يا محترمون اين ردي ,,?


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> أعتقد أنكم علمتم مسبقا ما سأقول
> 
> الإنجيل الذي يتحدث عنه القرآن ويصفه بالصفات الحميدة المذكورة في القرآن ليس إنجيلكم أيها السادة الأفاضل




دليل على انه مش نفسه؟ و اين هو؟ و متى غير؟ و من غيره؟ و لماذا؟ و كيف؟ و كيف غير كل النسخ بعد اكثر من 600 سنة انتشرت فيها المسيحية؟





> إنجيلكم على حسب ايمانكم هو كلام أنزله الرب (يسوع المسيح) على التلاميذ يوحنا و... و...
> لذلك فإنجيلكم يسمى إنجيل يوحنا أو متى أو... أو...
> أما إنجيلنا المقصود في القرآن هو كلام أنزله الله (ليس يسوع المسيح) على نبي من الأنبياء بشري يتكون من لحم + دم + روح عادية مثله مثل باقي البشر في العالم


 
دليل على كلامك؟


----------



## الملثم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*


My Rock قال:



			موجودة في كتاب اسمه الكتاب المقدس و يمكن ان تتصفحه على الانترنت على الرابط التالي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


My Rock قال:


> *http://www.elkalima.com/gna/index.htm*



*انا اسألك عن التورا والانجيل التي ورد فيها ذكر محمد واصحابه وهي التي امتدحها القران فاين هي *
*انت تقول على الرابط *
*اذن هذا اعتراف منك بان التورا والانجيل  قد تحدثتا عن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم اذن بعد هذا الاعتراف لم هذه المناقشة ما دام انك تعتبر التورا والانجيل كلام الرب فهل يكذب ربكم جوابك لا اذن لماذا لا تعترف بما اعترف به ربك بما في كتاب ربك*



*



*




* قال الله تعالى :*

*"ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حى تتبع ملتهم "*

*"وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء "*

*"يا ايها الذين امنوا ان تطيعوا فريقا من الذين اوتوا الكتاب يردوكم بعد ايمانكم كافرين "*

*وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام :*

*لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور انبيائهم مساجد*[/CENTER]


----------



## استفانوس (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ياعزيزي
كيف تريد ان اتي لك بشي اصلا غير موجود
لكن اريد ان تاتي انت تثبت به صحة نبؤة محمدك من الكتاب المقدس وتفسيره وليس على فكر اسلامي ومنتظر الاجابة
وبعون الله لنا الرد الشافي لك وليس عليك


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين

الأخ ماي روك



> دليل على انه مش نفسه؟ و اين هو؟ و متى غير؟ و من غيره؟ و لماذا؟ و كيف؟ و كيف غير كل النسخ بعد اكثر من 600 سنة انتشرت فيها المسيحية؟


أنت طارح الموضوع و مع ذلك تحاول التشتيت والتهرب والتحايل
هل وجدت في كلامي أي إشارة للتحريف أو التبديل أو التغيير؟؟؟؟

القصة من البداية يا طارح الموضوع هي أنك تدعي كذبا و زورا وبهتانا أن القرآن يشهد للإنجيل الذي بين أيديكم بأن فيه صفات كثيرة حسنة وجيدة

كل هدفي أن أصحح وأوضح هذا اللبس المقصود و المتعمد

القرآن تكلم عن كتاب اسمه الإنجيل 
وقال أن الإنجيل فيه نور وهدى ووصفه بصفات كثيرة كلها ممتازة ورائعة

ولكن هل الإنجيل المقصود في القرآن هو نفسه الإنجيل الذي بين أيديكم
تعالوا لنعلم ما هي صفات هذا الإنجيل المقصود في القرآن ونطبقها على الإنجيل الذي بين أيديكم ونرى هل هذه الصفات تتطابق أم تختلف كليا وجزئيا

أولا : تنقسم لفرعين
- من الذي أنزل الإنجيل ؟؟؟؟
- وإلى من نزل الإنجيل ؟؟؟؟

(وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ) (المائدة : 46 )

(ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَا مَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاء رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ) (الحديد : 27 )

نلاحظ أن الإنجيل نزل من عند الله لشخص ما يسمى عيسى ابن مريم

تعالوا لنرى من هو عيسى بن مريم من القرآن

(إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ) (آل عمران : 59 )

أي أن هذا الشخص الذي تلقى الإنجيل من الله هو شخص بشري مخلوق من تراب مثله مثل آدم تماما

ما هي علاقة هذا الشخص البشري المدعو سيدنا عيسى بن مريم ما علاقته بالوحي
(وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ) (الصف : 6 )
نفهم من كل ما سبق ما يلي
1- الإنجيل المقصود في القرآن هو كلام أوحاه الله إلى شخص بشري مخلوق من تراب مثل آدم
2- الشخص البشري الذي نزل عليه الإنجيل المقصود في القرآن يدعى المسيح عيسى ابن مريم الذي هو عبارة عن شخص بشري اصصطفاه الله ليكون بشرا رسولا
3- الذي أنزل الإنجيل المقصود في القرآن على النبي البشري عيسى هو الله

الهدف من مشاركتي ما هو؟؟؟

هو أن أسأل طارح الموضوع وكل مسيحي يقرأ هذا الموضوع هل من حقكم أن تستدلوا بآيات القرآن التي تصف الإنجيل على الإنجيل الذي بين أيديكم؟؟؟

هل صفات الإنجيل التي أتيت بها من القرآن تنطبق على الإنجيل الذي بين أيديكم؟؟؟

موضوعنا الآن هو ليس موضوع تحريف أو عدم تحريف
الموضوع هو أنكم تستدلون بآيات القرآن أنها تشيد بكتاب يسمى الإنجيل
ولكن هل صفات إنجيلكم تنطبق على الصفات المقصودة للإنجيل في القرآن؟؟؟

بالطبع لا

فمثلا حينما يأتي إعلان في الجريدة عن شخص لون شعره أصفر ولون عينيه أخضر واسمه حسن
ثم قالوا أن حسن هو بطل الموسم في الملاكمة
هل يأتي شخص آخر لون شعره أسود ولون عينيه أسود وكل ما في الأمر أن اسمه حسن يأتي بالجريدة ويقول أنا بطل الموسم في الملاكمه لأن اسمه حسن ولا ينطبق عليه باقي الصفات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكما قلت سابقا

إنجيلكم على حسب ايمانكم هو كلام أنزله الرب (يسوع المسيح) على التلاميذ يوحنا و... و...
لذلك فإنجيلكم يسمى إنجيل يوحنا أو متى أو... أو...

أما إنجيلنا المقصود في القرآن هو كلام أنزله الله (ليس يسوع المسيح) على نبي من الأنبياء بشري يتكون من لحم + دم + روح عادية مثله مثل باقي البشر في العالم 
هذا النبي يسمى المسيح عيسى ابن مريم

أي أن إنجيلنا نزل على نبي بشري اسمه عيسى ابن مريم

هيا هاتوا لنا إنجيل يسمى انجيل المسيح حتى ينطبق عليه كل ما جاء في القرآن


----------



## الملثم (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*


فريد قال:



			ياعزيزي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


فريد قال:


> *كيف تريد ان اتي لك بشي اصلا غير موجود*
> *لكن اريد ان تاتي انت تثبت به صحة نبؤة محمدك من الكتاب المقدس وتفسيره وليس على فكر اسلامي ومنتظر الاجابة*
> *وبعون الله لنا الرد الشافي لك وليس عليك*




*عزيزي : فريد اعلم انك مباشرة سغير الموضوع *
*الموضوع هو شهاد القران للتورا والانجيل ثم جئتم بالايات التي مدح القران فيها التورا والانجيل *
*ثم رددت على كلامك وقلت لك نعم هذا صحيح وايضا القران ذكر ان التورا والانجيل فيها ذكر لمحمد رسول الله ومن المعلوم ان التورا والانجيل التي ذكرها القران هي نفس التورا والانجيل التي ذكرت محمد رسول الله فلما طلبت منك ان تحضر لي نفس التورا والانجيل قلت هي موجودة  ووضعتها لي على رابط فسرعان ما تراجعت عن كلامك *
*وايضا لعل كلامي مش مفهوم لك اصيغه لك بطريقة اخرى *
*هل يوجد انجيل او تورا غير التي انزلها الله على الانبياء *
*عقيدتك تقول لا *
*وعقيدتنا تقول نعم *
*وبناء على عقيدتك ان القران امتدح التورا والانجيل وانت تقر انه لا يوجد الا تورا واحد وانجيل واحد وهذه هي التي مدحها القران فاقول لك ايضا القران ذكر ان بالتورا والانجيل محمد عليه السلام *
*فاين هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ثم ان الموضوع ليس اثبات نبوة محمد فالموضوع شهادة القران للانجيل والتورا*





*عذرا روما لا تغضبي*​


----------



## استفانوس (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرحبا بك
اولا انا لاغير الموضوع ابد
وثانيا ممكن ان تعطيني دليك من عقيدتك  ان الكتاب المقدس غير الذي موجود بين ايدينا
مع العلم ان زميلك العاقب يتحاور مع الآخ محبة
فقال ان الاحاديث عن محمد هي من صنع البشر
فهات دليلك من القران
وهو الذي يشهد لصحته وفوق هذا يقول القران ان الله مهيمنا عليه
وتاتي انت وتقول اريد توراة تشهد لمحمد
تعقل يااخي هداك الله الى فئة اليمين مع الشاهد الامين التي تخضع له كل رئاسة روحية ممن في السموات وعلى الارض ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد امين
وماذا هذه الصورة
انتظرينا ياروما
انتم دائما تلهثون وراء الحجار والمباني والاجساد لفناها ام نحن فنخاطب العقول ونرشدها الى الباري لعلهم يتوبون ويقبلوا خلاص الله
نحن ننقظهم من الهاوية
وانتم ترمهم بل بالحري انفسكم التي هي غالية عند الرب في جحيم خلق لابليس واعوانه
اخي الحبيب اناشد امام الله العتيد ان يدين المسكونة
اهرب من الغضب الالهي الآتي*


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> أنت طارح الموضوع و مع ذلك تحاول التشتيت والتهرب والتحايل
> هل وجدت في كلامي أي إشارة للتحريف أو التبديل أو التغيير؟؟؟؟


 
غريبة فعلا انك تنسى ما كتبته من قبل رد واحدبس... و خليني اقتبس كلامك من جديد:




> الإنجيل الذي يتحدث عنه القرآن ويصفه بالصفات الحميدة المذكورة في القرآن ليس إنجيلكم أيها السادة الأفاضل


 
اليس معنى هذا ان الانجيل الاصلي الذي تدعيه تغير الى الذي في ايدينا اليوم؟ فأنا طلبت منك ان تذكر لنا: 
أين الانجيل الذي يتكلم عنه القرأن؟ 
و متى تغير الاذي يتكلم عنه القرأن بالذي لدينا؟ قبل محمد ام بعده؟
و من غيره و لماذا؟ و كيف استطاع تغييره بعد اكثر من 600 سنة انتشرت فيها المسيحية في انحاء العالم؟

هل استطاع شخص واحد على جمع كل النسخ في العام و تغييرها ام كيف؟ يا ريت تشرحلنا!

انا اريد دليل على ان الانجيل الذي بين ايدينا الان هو ليس نفس الانجيل سابقا!


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*لاارى اي اية صريحة تتكلم عن تحريف الانجيل؟*

*و حتى لو وجدت فهذا لا يثبت صحتها فيضل السؤال هو:*

*أين الانجيل الذي يتكلم عنه القرأن؟ 
و متى تغير الاذي يتكلم عنه القرأن بالذي لدينا؟ قبل محمد ام بعده؟
و من غيره و لماذا؟ و كيف استطاع تغييره بعد اكثر من 600 سنة انتشرت فيها المسيحية في انحاء العالم؟

هل استطاع شخص واحد على جمع كل النسخ في العام و تغييرها ام كيف؟ يا ريت تشرحلنا!

انا اريد دليل على ان الانجيل الذي بين ايدينا الان هو ليس نفس الانجيل سابقا!*


----------



## الملثم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *لاارى اي اية صريحة تتكلم عن تحريف الانجيل؟*
> 
> *عندك لا توجد وعند الكثير انها هذه الايات المقصود منها تحريفكم لكتابكم فقولك لايعتمد عليه بما انك قلت القران شهد للتوراة والانجيل قلت لك القران ذكر ان التوراة والانجيل بهما ذكر محمد فلما اقمت الحجة عليك بدأت تهرب اسرع من الضبيان لحظة مرور الاسد فقمت بطرح الاسئلة الخارجة عن الموضوع اين الانجيل الذي تكلم عنه القران اقول لك هو ليس موجود وان قلت لي ما دليلك قلت لك هل تؤمن بما كتب عند الكاثوليك وهل تؤمن بكتاب الارثذوكس وهل تؤمن باناجيل البروستانت ام انها اناجيل طبعة واحد ولا تختلف فان قلت لا تختلف اثبت لك باليقين الذي يشفي قلبك ان هذه النسخ من الاناجيل تختلف عن بعضها وبها زيادة ونقصان وتبديل فان اردت ان اؤمن فبأي واحد هل الذي بايدي البروتستانت ام الارثذوكس ام الكاثوليك ام الاقباط فاي انجيل منهم الصحيح *
> *ولو سألتك اين هذه الكتب *
> ...


 

*ويقول طامس أنكلس الكاثوليكي: " اتفاق العالم على أن الكتب المفقودة من الكتب المقدسة ليست بأقل من عشرين ".*


*وتقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية (كلمة أبوكريفا): أن هناك رسالة مفقودة إلى الكورنثيين: ففي (1كو 5: 9) يذكر الرسول رسالة إلى الكورنثيين يبدو أنها قد فقدت. *​هذا كتابكم يقول عن نفسه​ 
*أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير *


----------



## moslim (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى.
اولا هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وارجو منكم تقبل مشاركاتي برحابة صدر.
موضوع ان القرآن شهد للانجيل و التوراة .نحن نؤمن بكل ما جاء في القرآن و نؤمن ان الله انزل على انبيائه كتبا سماوية .نحن نؤمن بالتوراه و الزابور و الانجيل و القرآن.لأنهم و بمنتهى البساطة .كلام الله.والقرآن ذكر ذلك في آخر سورة البقرة(آمن الرسول بما انزل اليه من ربه.كل آمن بالله و ملائكته و كتبه و رسله.لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله) اي ان الكتب السماويه هي كلام الله الذي أجراه على لسان الوحي و من ثم على لسان الرسل بأمر من الله.اذا. القرآن شهد للتوراة و الانجيل بلا شك...ولكن.... كم نسخة من الانجيل انزلها الله عبر وحيه؟؟؟ أنتم المسيحيون تعلمون جيدا عدد نسخ الانجيل وعندما اقول نسخة اي نسخة من الأصل وان كانت جميع النسخ مختلفة فأيهما هو طبق الاصل من الانجيل الاصلي..انجيل المسيح..ثم اين هو انجيل المسيح؟؟؟انتم لديكم عدد من الاناجيل سميت بأسم راويها او ممليها او كاتبها.مثل انجيل لوقا.متى.يوحنا.مرقس.توما....الخ وكل هذه الاناجيل اختلفت بشكل او بآخر في عبارات و مواقف.فأي منهم هو الصواب ولاحظوا اننا لم نذكر (انجيل المسيح) لأنه ليس له وجود بينكم.لأنه ببساطة لو كان للمسيح انجيل خاص به بينكم لأتبعتم انتم ال32000 طائفة هذا الانجيل لأنه مكتوب مباشرة من فم المسيح و ليس من غيره و من أصدق من المسيح لديكم؟؟؟نحن نؤمن ان للمسيح انجيل واحد ولكن اين هو الآن وان كان موجود فلما خبأه القساوسة و الرهبان.من المفروض ان يظهر هذا الانجيل و يوحد بين تلك الالوف من الطوائف المسيحية وليضرب بباقي الاناجيل عرض الحائط او تحرق فأن وجد الماء بطل التيمم.
هذا هو الانجيل الذي يشهد له القرآن.ونحن نشهد بذلك .ان ظهر هذا الانجيل يوما ما لشهدنا له ولكنه لم يظهر بعد مع العلم و من المؤكد انه كان هناك يوما ما هذا الانجيل موجود ولكنه استبدل بعشرات النسخ و التي هي مجال خلاف فيما بين طوائفكم فأن كنتم انتم تختلفون عليها فأي هذه النسخ هو ما أقره القرآن...كل طائفة منكم تقول ان القرآن يشهد لنسختها .
ان الامر توسع و تشعب واصبح غير مدرك آخره.فبعد عدة اناجيل كتبت بالعبرية ترجمت بعد ذلك للانجليزية وعند الترجمة ظهر اختلاف بخلاف عدم التوحد الاصلي للاناجيل.ثم ترجمت للايطالية ثم العربية مرورا باليونانية و ان كانت هي اصل لغة الانجيل وتوالت الترجمات و عند كل مرة يحدث اختلاف للمعنى في بضعة كلمات و معني كاملة و استطيع ان اورد لكم امثلة ان شئتم.
اترون؟؟ كم الترجمات الهائل صنعت نسخ تباعدت عن بعضها البعض في محتوى فقرات كاملة.
ارجو ان تكون فكرتي قد وضحت.القرآن شهد للانجيل و لكنه.......أية انجيل من تلك الاناجيل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (12 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي
سلام ونعمة
انت تقول
يا اهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب
المائدة 15
اولا نحن لم نخفي شيئا وان اخفينا فهات به
وهذا النص لايفيد بالتحريف بل بالاخفاء
انت تقول
فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه 
المائدة 13]وهنا كلمة يحرفون لم تاتي بمعنى التحريف للحرف بل بالمعنى والتفسير حسب تفاسير علماءك
انت تقول
ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب سمعاون لقوم اخرين لم يأتوك يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه 
المائدة 41
وهنا كلمة يحرفون لم تاتي بمعنى التحريف للحرف بل بالمعنى والتفسير حسب تفاسير علماءك
انت تقول
الذين اتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونهم كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون 
البقرة 146وايضا الكتمان لايعني التحريف
انت تقول
فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بايديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت ايدهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون
البقرة 79
 ارى ان هذا النص يتناقض مع الكثير الكثير من النصوص القرانية
فان القران يرفع الكتاب المقدس واظن ان هذا النص ليس للكتاب المقدس بل لعثمان وجماعته
انت تقول
افتطمعون ان يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون 
البقرة 75
النصوص تتكرر فما الاجابة واحدة
ليس لديكم دليل واحد
انت تقول
هذه بعض الايات الي طلبتها مني على اثبات انه يوجد تحريف بكتابكم وهذه الادلة من القران ولا يختلف فيها اثنان من اهل الاسلام ان المقصود بها انتم واليهود 
اما الاثبات على تحريف كتبكم من سنة رسول الله وعلى عقيدتنا 

لقد اوضحنا ما جئت به فهي عليك وضدك
انت تقول
شهادة النبي ارميا
اما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرفتم كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهانا 23/36

كيف تقولون : نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا حقا انه الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب
8/8
اظنك تقرأ الاشياء بحرفيتها ولا تبحث بمعنى الكلمة
اتعلم ان اليهود يخافون من مسك التوراة  وان كتبة اليهود كانو يبدلون الريشة عنة كتابة اسم الله
انصحك ياعزيزي بقراءة الكتاب المقدس لكي ينير عقلك المحتل من قبل ابليس
الذين اخذتم الناموس برتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه 



لذلك هانذا انساكم نسيانا وارفضكم من امام وجهي انتم والمدينه التي اعطيتكم واباءكم اياها واجعل عليكم عارا ابديا وخزيا ابديا لا ينسى ارمياء 23/39
انت تقول

ام من الاسماء التي اتيت على ذكرها لااعرفها وربما الكلام الذي اتيت به على لسان[هم غريب عنهم
ومع ذلك 
فليكن الله صادق وكل انسان كاذب
ان كان كذلك  فانا جاهز للمحاورة الثنائة وبعون الرب اقدم لك الدليل تلو الدليل على صحته وعدم العبث به الا من اجل الفهم وبعون الرب ايضا اقدم لك تحريف القران ومن جماعة مسلمة من علماء يقولون ان القران فيه تحريف
قلت هات دليلك من القران
تكرم يااخي الفاضل
يا أيها الذين أمنوا (المسلمين) أمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله (القرآن) والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل(الإنجيل) ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا (النساء136:4)
آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله (البقرة285:2)

في الآية الأولى يجب على المسلم أن يؤمن بالقرآن والكتاب الذي نزل قبله وهو الإنجيل وفي الثانية آمن محمد والمسلمين بكل كتب الله ، ترى أين تلك الكتب التي آمن بها محمد والمسلمين ؟ هل آمن محمد بكتب محرفة غير موجودة كما يدعي البعض أنها نسخت أو رفعت هل تؤمن بالقران ولا تقرأه ولا تعمل به ولا تطبق شرائعه؟ ما معنى أن تؤمن بالتوراة والإنجيل ولا تقرأهما أو تعمل بما فيهما؟ انه إيمان شكلي سياسي نفاقي.هل تخدع نفسك أم تخدع الله أم تخدع غيرك؟ 
انت تقول
هل نحن نركض وراء الحجارة ام انتم فنحن نعبد الله وحده لا شريك له اما انتم فتعبدون اله صلب على قطعة خشب وتعبدون جسد صلب ولم يستطع ان يدافع عن نفسه او ان اباه لم يستطع ان يدافع عنه 
نعم نحن من يذهب لتقبيل الحجر الاسود ونجعل اله الوثن فوق االماذن
والكعبة التي نسعى للاله فقير يختبىوراء مكعب اسود وهو في حقيقته دار عبدة اوثان
اعذرني يااخي ولكن هذه حقائق اقرأيرعاك الله اقرأ ولاتقل انني لست بقارئ
واقرأ وافهم
لكي تنجو من غضب الواحد الاحد


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> يا اهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب
> المائدة 15
> اولا نحن لم نخفي شيئا وان اخفينا فهات به
> وهذا النص لايفيد بالتحريف بل بالاخفاء




الاخفاء جزء من التحريف..لأن التحريف يعني تغيير المعاني او تغيير المقصود..فانا لو أخفيت جزءا من رسالة انت ارسلتها لي لكنت محرفا لها!! 
وكذلك يفعل بعض المبشرين على الانترنت حيث انهم يقتطعون جزءا من آية قرآنيةليستدلوا على ان القرآن ارهابي او او الخ
عندي سجل كامل لمناظراتي مع المسيحيين على ياهو..لكنه ضخم جدا ولا استطيع البحث عن منظرة بيني وبين شخص كان يفعل هذا
وكان ردي عليه لا يتجاوز ان اكمل الاية الكريمة أو اورد الايات التي قبلها او بعدها
كما ان هناك الكثير من النصوص التي تقول عنها علماؤكم انها مفقودة...اتريد الدليل؟ ولكن لا تتهمني بالقص واللصق!!
 



> انت تقول
> فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه
> المائدة 13]
> 
> وهنا كلمة يحرفون لم تاتي بمعنى التحريف للحرف بل بالمعنى والتفسير حسب تفاسير علماءك


 
تغيير الكلم عن مواضعه جزء من اساليب التحريف ...وعندي دليل عن تحريف الكلمات أثناء ترجمة الكتاب المقدس لتغير المعنى
اتسمح أن أورده؟



> انت تقول
> ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب سمعاون لقوم اخرين لم يأتوك يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه
> المائدة 41
> وهنا كلمة يحرفون لم تاتي بمعنى التحريف للحرف بل بالمعنى والتفسير حسب تفاسير علماءك


 
وتغيير تفسير كلمة هو من التحريف والذي قلنا سابقا هو تغيير النص او تغييرر المعنى او تغيير المقصود
 



> انت تقول
> الذين اتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونهم كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون
> البقرة 146
> 
> ايضا الكتمان لايعني التحريف


اذا كان الكتمان لا يعني التحريف ..فبربك ما هو التحريف؟



> انت تقول
> فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بايديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت ايدهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون
> البقرة 79
> ارى ان هذا النص يتناقض مع الكثير الكثير من النصوص القرانية
> فان القران يرفع الكتاب المقدس واظن ان هذا النص ليس للكتاب المقدس بل لعثمان وجماعته


 
القرآن يرفع الانجيل لا الكتاب المقدس
يرفع التوراة لا العهد القديم
يرفع ما انزله الله غلى انبياءه..لا ماحرفه الاتباع

اريد آية واحد تدل على أن الانجيل والتوراة التي وصلت لأيام سيدنا محمد هي ما أنزله الله

اما بخصوص عثمان...ارى انك اصبحت شيعيا باطنيا
فهلا دللتني يا رعاك الله لماذا لم يقم علي عليه السلام باظهار القرآن الأصلي الذي يدعي الباطنية انه معه؟؟
وأيران الآن دولة شيعية وهي اقوى الدول الاسلامية..فلماذا تعترف بالقرآن الذي بين يدينا وتعتمده في الحوزات العلمية؟؟؟ ويقرأه الشيعة ويدين به كل المسلمين؟؟

لا تقرأ كثيرا في المواقع الباطنية لكيلا يصبح كلامك اضحوكة بين المسلمين!






> انت تقول
> افتطمعون ان يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون
> البقرة 75
> النصوص تتكرر فما الاجابة واحدة
> ليس لديكم دليل واحد


 
على ماذا؟؟




> انت تقول
> هذه بعض الايات الي طلبتها مني على اثبات انه يوجد تحريف بكتابكم وهذه الادلة من القران ولا يختلف فيها اثنان من اهل الاسلام ان المقصود بها انتم واليهود
> اما الاثبات على تحريف كتبكم من سنة رسول الله وعلى عقيدتنا
> 
> لقد اوضحنا ما جئت به فهي عليك وضدك


فلم اجدها إلا ضدكم!!





> انت تقول
> شهادة النبي ارميا
> اما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرفتم كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهانا 23/36
> 
> ...


 
هذا تأويل ..اما نص الآية الأصلي فلا يوحي بذلك!!
 






> اقدم لك تحريف القران ومن جماعة مسلمة من علماء يقولون ان القران فيه تحريف


 
اضحك الله سنك..جماعة مسلمة من العلماء ها!!
دعنا نرى ..



> قلت هات دليلك من القران
> تكرم يااخي الفاضل
> يا أيها الذين أمنوا (المسلمين) أمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله (القرآن) والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل(الإنجيل) ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا (النساء136:4)
> آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله (البقرة285:2)
> ...


 
شكلك مو عارف شو يعني الكلام
عزيزي 
نحن نؤمن بالتوراة التي انزلت على موسى، والزبور الذي انزل على داوود، والانجيل الذي انزل على عيسى، وقد ذكر لنا القرآن ما انزل فيهما وصحح لنا ما حرف فيهما، فذكر عن الصلب والثالوث وتأليه المسيح وصحح الكذب عن موسى وذكر قصص الأنبياء جميعا
فالقرآن "مهيمن" على بقية الكتب يعني مدقق ومصحح
ونحن مطالبون بالايمان بهذه الكتب مع الاخذ بالاعتبار الايمان بالتصحيحات التي نزلت

اما رسائل بولس وأحلام يوحنا ونقولات مرقص ولوقا ومتى والتي لا دليل على صحتها او نسبتها لكتبتها... وكذلك ما روي عن انبياء بني اسرائيل الآخرين فليست كتبا مقدسة بالنسبة لنا 
يعني  مو كل الكتاب المقدس تبعكم هو مقدس بالنسبة لنا ولسنا مطالبين بالايمان به كله -وفق النص القرآني-




> انت تقول
> هل نحن نركض وراء الحجارة ام انتم فنحن نعبد الله وحده لا شريك له اما انتم فتعبدون اله صلب على قطعة خشب وتعبدون جسد صلب ولم يستطع ان يدافع عن نفسه او ان اباه لم يستطع ان يدافع عنه
> نعم نحن من يذهب لتقبيل الحجر الاسود ونجعل اله الوثن فوق االماذن
> والكعبة التي نسعى للاله فقير يختبىوراء مكعب اسود وهو في حقيقته دار عبدة اوثان
> ...


 
فهلا اريتني من يقول ان الكعبة اله
او يقف اما الكعبة مخاطبا اياها "ربوني؟؟؟؟؟
لا تخلط الأمور يا عزيزي فلكل دين مقدساته
وتقديس الأشياء مختلف عن عبادتها
ام انك لم تسمع بالخبز المقدس والزيت المقدس والأمور الأخرى؟


----------



## الملثم (16 سبتمبر 2006)

احسن الله اليك بهذه الردود اخي المهدي


----------



## Islam4ever (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي المهدي لقد افحمتهم والله


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*الاخ حسن المهدى كتب :*

*



الاخفاء جزء من التحريف لأن التحريف يعني تغيير المعاني او تغيير المقصود..فانا لو أخفيت جزءا من رسالة انت ارسلتها لي لكنت محرفا لها!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وان انت اخى الحبيب اخفيت جزءاً من رساله انا ارسلتها لك اذا سيكون معك جزء وصحيح ايضاً ويبقى هناك جزء فقط مفقود .. والسؤال هو ما هو الجزء المفقود .. فلقد اصبحت القضيه ان هناك جزء مفقود فى الكتاب المقدس وليس ان هناك ايات قد تم تحريف كلماتها ومعانيها ... اليس كذلك ؟*

*



وكذلك يفعل بعض المبشرين على الانترنت حيث انهم يقتطعون جزءا من آية قرآنيةليستدلوا على ان القرآن ارهابي او او الخ

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بالرغم من اننى لا اوافقك على هذا الكلام الا انك هكذا تفعل انت يا صديقى وباقى الاخوه المسلمون اذ تقتطع جزء من ايه فى الكتاب المقدس وتفسرها حسب هواك *



> *عندي سجل كامل لمناظراتي مع المسيحيين على ياهو..لكنه ضخم جدا ولا استطيع البحث عن منظرة بيني وبين شخص كان يفعل هذا*
> *وكان ردي عليه لا يتجاوز ان اكمل الاية الكريمة أو اورد الايات التي قبلها او بعدها*




*لا يعنينا هذا الامر فهذا ليس محور حديثنا*



> *كما ان هناك الكثير من النصوص التي تقول عنها علماؤكم انها مفقودة...اتريد الدليل؟ ولكن لا تتهمني بالقص واللصق!!*




*لن اتهمك بالقص واللزق ولكن لتضع ايه ايه التى تزعم ان علماؤنا قالوا بانها محرفه وسنرد عليها بنعمة المسيح *



> *تغيير الكلم عن مواضعه جزء من اساليب التحريف ...وعندي دليل عن تحريف الكلمات أثناء ترجمة الكتاب المقدس لتغير المعنى*
> *اتسمح أن أورده؟*




*بعد اذن اخى الحبيب ماى روك .... تفضل وضع تلك الايات ولكن لتكن ايه واحده كل مره حتى وما ان ننتهى من الرد عليها تضع اخرى مارأيك ؟*

*



			وتغيير تفسير كلمة هو من التحريف والذي قلنا سابقا هو تغيير النص او تغييرر المعنى او تغيير المقصود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*لن تجد اخى الحبيب ايه فى الكتاب المقدس كله عن بكرة ابيه فيه تغيير فى المعنى او المقصود ومع ذلك تفضل حضرتك وهات ما عندك*


*



			اذا كان الكتمان لا يعني التحريف ..فبربك ما هو التحريف؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الكتمان يا صديقى لا يحرف النص الاصلى وان كان هناك كتمان كما تقول فليس معنى ذلك ان الكتاب المقدس قد حُرف ولكن معناه ان التفسير له ليس هو المقصود *





> *القرآن يرفع الانجيل لا الكتاب المقدس*
> *يرفع التوراة لا العهد القديم*
> *يرفع ما انزله الله غلى انبياءه..لا ماحرفه الاتباع*




*هذا ما نختلف فيه معاً يا صديقى فالاخوه المسلمون يظنون ان ما اُنزل من الله هو كتاب واحد مقدس مثل القران وبما انه يوجد لدى المسيحين كتاب مقدس واحد يضم فيه اسفار مقدسه كثيره اذا هو محرف ..!! ولذا سارد عليك فى هذه النقطة ..*

*اولا يا صديقى الوحى الالهى فى المسيحيه يختلف فى جوهره عن الوحى فى الاسلام فالوحى فى المسيحيه هواولا اعلان من الله : يقول الكتاب " الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1:1-3) . وهذا يعني أن الأنبياء تلقوا الوحي الإلهي أولاً في صورة إعلانات من الله بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كالحديث المباشر مع الله مثلما حدث مع موسى النبي " أن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له في الحلم أكلمه . وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو أمين في كل بيتي . فما إلى فم وعيانا أتكلم معه لا بالألغاز . وشبه الرب يعاين " (عد12 :6-8) ، أو عن طريق الظهورات الإلهية ، كما حدث مع إبراهيم " وظهر الرب لابرام " (تك12 :7) ، وظهوره ليعقوب " ظهر له الله " (تك35 :7)، والظهورات الملائكية كما حدث مع هاجر " فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء " (تك16 :7) ، ومع إبراهيم " ونادى ملاك الرب إبراهيم ثانية من السماء " (تك22 :15) ، وكما حدث مع مريم العذراء(لو1 :26) . أو الرؤى ، مثل " رؤيا إشعياء " (إش1:1) ، ورؤى حزقيال " رأيت رؤى الله " (حز1:1) ، ورؤيا يوحنا " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ1 :4) ، وبقية الأنبياء . والأحلام ، مثل أحلام يوسف الذي وصف بـ " صاحب الأحلام " (تك37 :19) ، ودانيال النبي الذي كان يرى " رؤى الليل " (دا7:7) . أو حلول الروح القدس على الأنبياء وتحدثه بلسانهم *

*وثانياً وحى : تواصل الله مع البشرية بالوحي الإلهي الذي هو استقبال النبي لكلمة الله بالروح القدس " وصارت كلمة الرب إلى " ، " وكانت كلمة الرب إلى " أو كما قال داود النبي بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " . فالوحي الإلهي إذاً هو كلمة الله المقدمة للبشرية من خلال النبي وعلى لسانه بعد أن يتسلمها أولاً من الله في صورة إعلان إلهي ، أي إبلاغ كلمة الله للبشرية " أسمعوا كلمة الرب " ، " هكذا يقول الرب " . كما يعنى أيضاً تدوين كلمة الله وتسجيلها وكتابتها في أسفار مقدسة بالروح القدس . وكما يقول أحد العلماء ويدعى وبستر " الوحى هو تأثير روح الله الفائق للطبيعة على الفكر البشرى ، به تأهل الأنبياء والرسل والكتبة المقدسون لأن يقدموا الحق الإلهي بدون أي مزيج من الخطأ " .*

*الله ->(الإعلان بطرقه وأنواعه) ->الأنبياء (الوحي)->الإنسان*​ 







> *اريد آية واحد تدل على أن الانجيل والتوراة التي وصلت لأيام سيدنا محمد هي ما أنزله الله*




*طلبت ايه واحده وها هى لك ..*

_*كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر ( تيموثاوس الثانية 3 : 16 ).*_





*والان هل يمكن ان نتحدث سوياً بكل محبه فى ضوء هذا التعليق وان كان لك تعليق اخر او تود اضافة موضوعات اخرى ، فعلى الرحب والسعه *


----------



## الملثم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

سؤال بريء ايها المناقش الاخير 
هل تؤمن بان هذه النسخ التي بين ايدكم الان انها كلمة الرب ام انك لا تؤمن بها على انها كلمة الرب وان هذه فقط عبارة عن تراجم واقصد النسخة الكاثوليكية او المشتركة او كتاب الحياة او الارثذوكسية او الولسية او الفانديك 
قال زملائك بانها ليس كلام الرب وانما هي ترجمات فهل هذه عقيدتك ان ايضا 
لان الرجمة قد يعريها النقص والتبديل والزيادة وهكذا فهل ؤمن بهذا الكلام انت ايضا ​


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> سؤال بريء ايها المناقش الاخير
> 
> هل تؤمن بان هذه النسخ التي بين ايدكم الان انها كلمة الرب ام انك لا تؤمن بها على انها كلمة الرب وان هذه فقط عبارة عن تراجم واقصد النسخة الكاثوليكية او المشتركة او كتاب الحياة او الارثذوكسية او الولسية او الفانديك
> قال زملائك بانها ليس كلام الرب وانما هي ترجمات فهل هذه عقيدتك ان ايضا
> ...


 
الموضوع هو الكتاب المقدس في القرأن فلا تشتت الموضوع

*و انت ايضا سالت سؤالك هذا كذا مرة و جاوبنا عليك و قلنا لك ان هذه هي تراجم عن النسخ الاصلية, و هي تبقى كلمة الله لكنها مترجم من اللغة الاصلية الى لغات مختلفة فقد يكون تباين في ترجمتها لانها مترجمة عن طريق بشر قابلين للخطأ لكنها تبقى تحمل نفس المعنى و نفس البشارة التي هي في المسيح يسوع*


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> سؤال بريء ايها المناقش الاخير
> 
> هل تؤمن بان هذه النسخ التي بين ايدكم الان انها كلمة الرب ام انك لا تؤمن بها على انها كلمة الرب وان هذه فقط عبارة عن تراجم واقصد النسخة الكاثوليكية او المشتركة او كتاب الحياة او الارثذوكسية او الولسية او الفانديك
> قال زملائك بانها ليس كلام الرب وانما هي ترجمات فهل هذه عقيدتك ان ايضا
> ...


 

*+*

*اخى العزيز لقد رد عليكى اخى الحبيب ماى روك الرد الشافى الوافى .. وبالرغم من انى لم أقرأ تلك الترجمات التى تتحدث عنها وحتى لم اطلع عليها .. ولكن اود ان اعرف ما هدف السؤال بالرغم من انى تقريباً افهم ما يدور بعقلك ولذا ... هات ما عندك اخى الحبيب بلا اى مقدمات  .... تحياتى  *


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> اليس معنى هذا ان الانجيل الاصلي الذي تدعيه تغير الى الذي في ايدينا اليوم؟ فأنا طلبت منك ان تذكر لنا:
> أين الانجيل الذي يتكلم عنه القرأن؟
> و متى تغير الاذي يتكلم عنه القرأن بالذي لدينا؟ قبل محمد ام بعده؟
> و من غيره و لماذا؟ و كيف استطاع تغييره بعد اكثر من 600 سنة انتشرت فيها المسيحية في انحاء العالم؟
> ...



كعادتك دائما يا ماي روك
تأخذ نقطة واحدة تتعلق بها لتهرب من الموضوع


سؤال واحد فقط يضعك أمام الحقيقة
أنت وضعت موضوع تقول فيه أن القرآن يشهد بأن للإنجيل والتوراة بكل الصفات الحميدة

هل لو أتيت أنا بكتاب كمياء حيوية ثم نزعت من عليه العنوان ووضعت عنوانه الإنجيل
أصبح الآن كتاب الكمياء الحيوية اسمه إنجيل تأليف جون أندرسون

هل بإمكاني أن أقول أن القرآن يشهد لهذا الإنجيل الذي في يدي؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما فات كان مقدمة للسؤال الذي أريد أن أطرحه عليك
ما هي صفات هذا الكتاب الذي يدعى الإنجيل أو التوراة التي تكلم عنها هذا الكتاب الذي يدعى القرآن؟؟؟؟

هات لنا هذه الصفات حتى نتأكد من أن القرآن شهد لهذا الإنجيل الذي بين أيديكم

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> كعادتك دائما يا ماي روك
> تأخذ نقطة واحدة تتعلق بها لتهرب من الموضوع


 
:t11: 









> سؤال واحد فقط يضعك أمام الحقيقة
> أنت وضعت موضوع تقول فيه أن القرآن يشهد بأن للإنجيل والتوراة بكل الصفات الحميدة
> 
> هل لو أتيت أنا بكتاب كمياء حيوية ثم نزعت من عليه العنوان ووضعت عنوانه الإنجيل
> ...


 
دليل على الانجيل الي في ايدنا مش نفس الانجيل الي بيتكلم عنه القرأن؟

بعد ما تجيب الدليل يا ريت لو تقول لنا لما تغير هو تغير قبل محمد ام بعده؟


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (27 سبتمبر 2006)

> دليل على الانجيل الي في ايدنا مش نفس الانجيل الي بيتكلم عنه القرأن؟
> 
> بعد ما تجيب الدليل يا ريت لو تقول لنا لما تغير هو تغير قبل محمد ام بعده؟



أصبح الهروب هو السمة المميزة لحوارك معي بالذات 
لا أعلم لماذا

المهم

لنعود لمشاركتي السابقة


> سؤال واحد فقط يضعك أمام الحقيقة
> أنت وضعت موضوع تقول فيه أن القرآن يشهد بأن للإنجيل والتوراة بكل الصفات الحميدة
> 
> هل لو أتيت أنا بكتاب كمياء حيوية ثم نزعت من عليه العنوان ووضعت عنوانه الإنجيل
> ...



هل أنا قلت في هذه المشاركة أن الإنجيل المذكور في القرآن ليس هو الذي بين أيديكم؟؟؟

أنا أقول لك أن القرآن ذكر صفات معينة تصف لنا ما هو هذا الإنجيل المذكور في القرآن حتى نطبقها على الإنجيل الذي معكم وبعدها نحكم

القرآن تكلم عن شخص يسمى ذي القرنين فهل نأتي لشخص يسمى شريف شوقي ذو القرنين ونقول أنه هو المذكور في القرآن؟؟؟؟
طبعا كلام لا يعقل 

هيا هات لنا صفات الإنجيل الذي يقصده القرآن

تحياتي


----------



## كوماندو (26 أكتوبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> اولا
> ان التوراة تمهيد للمسيح
> ثانيا
> اية معجزة تتكلم عنها ولقد تكلمنا الكثير الكثير من الاخطاء التاريخة والجغرافية والعلمية والانساب
> ...



اولا اخي القواعد النحوية والاعرابية اصلا مأخوذة من القران وقليل القليل من الشعر العربي والنثر
لانو كلنا بنعرف من ايام ثانوي ان الادب العربي الي وصلنا منه قليل جدا والقران اخي العزيز ليس 
فقط كتابا به احكام او قصص تاريخية حتي يحرف.. القران كتاب يتعبد ويصلي به وكان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يختمه مرتين في شهر رمضان علي مسامع المسلمين جميعا فكان الكل في عهد الرسول
يقراه ويحفظه ويصلي به الصغير قبل الكبير وكان جميع الخلفاء الراشدين رضوان الله عليهم من وسط هؤلاء الناس فهو لم يكن مقتصرا فقط علي اهل الكنيسة 
او منع تداوله خارج الكنيسة في اي زمن من الازمان ...اما عن اخطائه العلمية فاليك اخي العزيز
بعض هذه الاخطاء العلمية 

{وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ} [النمل: 88].

الخطأ العلمي الاول ان الارض تتحرك.

{يُكَوِّرُ اللَّيْلَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَيُكَوِّرُ النَّهَارَ عَلَى اللَّيْلِ} 

الخطأ العلمي الثاني ان الارض علي شكل كرة


 ( وَالسَّمَاء بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْدٍ وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ ) 
الخطا الثالث هو اتساع الكون الذي ثبت علميا

(أو لم ير الذين كفروا أن السماوات والأرض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون)
الخطأ الرابع هو ما اثبته العلم حديثا وما عرف بالانفجار الكوني‏

ومن الاخطاء التاريخية ايضا وجود اسم هامان بجانب فرعون في القرأن ووجود نفس الاسم
علي حجر رشيد بعد فك رموزه لشخص كان مقرب لفرعون
 وفيه اخطاء تانية كتير علي فكرة بس للاسف مش فاضي اقعد اكتبلك اياها.......

هالجيت عاد سؤالي ألك
وين باقي كتب الاناجيل التي لم تعتمد في مجمع نيقيه في عهد قسطنطين ووين كتب القسيس
اريوس واتباعه!!!!!!


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع طويل اوى انا مش عارف منو حاجة يا زعيم 
بس باين عالية انو جامد
هما اساسا مخلوش حاجة فى حالها غير محرفو فيها


----------



## المغتربة (2 يناير 2007)

مسلمة جهد رائع ولكن مش رايح يقرونه حتى ولو من عندهم زين


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

مع اعتذارى ليكى العزيزة جدا مسلمة حضرتيكى خدتى بالكى انتى كاتبة اد ايها 
حضرتيكى بتفكرى ان كل ما حضرتيكى تكتبى اكتر كل ما نصدقيكى صدقينى بالعكس دا كدة الواحد هيزهق ومش هيقرا حاجة بجد
صديقينى انا مش قصدى ما تكتبيش لكن اكتبى بالمعقول عشان نقدر ننتاقش لكن بالكمية دى كلها دا كتير اوى ان الواحد يقراءه كله 
وانا بصراحة شايف ان كلامكى مطول اوى يعنى بجد انا مش قصدى حاجة لكن انا بنصحكى عشان عايز اقرا وافهم كلامكى لكن مش متشجع خالص 
وغير لو حضرتيكى عايزة تستشهدى بحد وعايزة تخلى كلامه فعلا هو الحقيقى حضرتيكى قريتى كتاب زوجات النبى لبنت الشاطى
صدقينى كله قصص غريبة مش ممكن تصفيها او مش ممكن تصدقى ان دول مفروض زوجات الرسول ودا بطعا كاتبه واحدة مسلمة وكلنا عارفينها اسمها عائشة عبد الرحمن 
يعنى استشهد بالكتاب دا وانا بتكلم مع المسلمين 
صدقينى انا مش قصدى ان كلامكى غلط عشان انا مش هاكدب واقول انى قريته لكنه مطول اوى فعلا


----------



## stan55 (7 يناير 2007)

Nice thank u alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttt

Stan55


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> مسلمة جهد رائع ولكن مش رايح يقرونه حتى ولو من عندهم زين


يااستاذ مغتربة احنا لو مش هنقراءه مش عشان هو من حد مسلم لكن هو عشان كلام مطول اوى 
وخير الكلام ما قل ودل عشان كدة نخلى كلامنا مهدف جدا 
وانا مش هانكر الجهد اللى عاملة الاخت مسلمة جدا وهو بصراحة جهد كبير لكن طريقة عرضه مش احسن طريقة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

كما يؤكد القرآن ما سبق الإشارة إليه من أن الذين لا يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس يكونون خاسرين (سورة البقرة 21) فكيف يكونون خاسرين إذا كان الكتاب المقدس محرفاً.

   وأيضاً فى سورة الجمعة: "مثل الذين حملوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفاراً" وفى هذا دليل قاطع على عدم تحريف التوراة بل إن المعنى هو عدم فهم اليهود للكتاب لأن الحمار إذا حمل أسفاراً لا يفهمها، أما إن نقول أن الحمار يتعرض لها بالتحريف فهذا غير معقول !!!

   نكتفى بهذه النصوص ولها مثيلات أخريات....

2- أما إذا قلت أنه تم تحريفه وقت ظهور الإسلام:

   ففى سورة يونس: "وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله، ولكن تصديق الذى بين يديه ".. الذى بين يديه هو (الكتاب المقدس).

وفى سورة البقرة: "ثم جاءكم رسولاً مصدقاً لما معكم لتؤمنون به ولتنصرنه".

وفى سورة الأعراف: "تنزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه".

وفى سورة فاطر31 : "والذى أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه".

وفى سورة الأنعام: "هذا الكتاب أنزلناه مباركاً مصدق الذى بين يديه".

   نكتفى بهذه النصوص، ومثيلاتها كثير، ولو كان الكتاب المقدس قد حدث به تحريف قبل أو أثناء ظهور الإسلام لكان يجب أن يتحاشى القرآن ذكره بهذا الإجلال والإكرام ووجب عليه ألا يغمض عينيه عن هذا التحريف بل يظهره ويشرحه.. أما أن يصرح القرآن بأنه جاء مصدقاً له ويحرض على التمسك به وللاحتكام إليه فهذا دليل قاطع على سلامته.

3- أما إذا قلت أنه تم تحريفه بعد ظهور الإسلام:

   ففى سورة المائدة: "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه ومهيمناً عليه". وقد قال البيضاوى فى تفسيره لهذا النص "ومهيمناً عليه" أى رقيباً على سائر الكتب يحفظها من التغيير ويشهد لها بالصحة والثبات. فالقول بهيمنة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل دليل على أن الإسلام يسلم بأنهما حفظا ويحفظان سالمين لم تلعب بهما أيدى المحرفين.

   وفى سورة الحجر: "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر و إن له لحافظون". وجاء فى تفسير الجلالين لهذه الآية أنه يحفظ ما أنزله من التبديل أو التحريف أو الزيادة أو النقص.

   وفى سورة الأنعام: "لا مبدل لكلمات الله"... وقد أثبتنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وذلك كما ذكرنا فى الآيات التى تثبت عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس قبل وأثناء ظهور الإسلام.

وأيضاً:

سورة الكهف: "لا مبدل لكلماته".

سورة الفتح: "لن تجد لسنة الله تبديلاً".

سورة يونس: "لا تبديل لكلمات الله".

مما سبق يتضح بجلاء شهادة القرآن بصحة الكتاب المقدس قبل وأثناء وبعد ظهور الإسلام وتعهد الله بحماية كتابه من التحريف أو التبديل أو النقص أو الزيادة.

الفاتحة والمسيحية

   مما يستلفت النظر أن الفاتحة التى يصلى بها إخواننا المسلمون خمس مرات فى اليوم يطلبون فيها من الله أن يهديهم إلى إيمان الذين أنعم الله عليهم من أهل الكتاب فيقولون "أهدنا الصراط المستقيم. صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم. غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين".

   فالقرآن يقرر فى صراحة تامة أن الكتاب المقدس هو الهدى الكامل والمرجع الذى يرجع إليه إخوتنا المسلمين فيما أستغلق عليهم فهمه فى سبيل الهداية فقال: "ولقد آتينا موسى الهدى وأورثنا بنى إسرائيل الكتاب هدى وذكر لأولى الألباب" (المؤمن).

   وقال أيضاً: "فإن كنت فى شك مما أنزلنا إليك فأسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك. لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين" (يونس).

الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

*هذا كل ماتستطيع عمله
انتظر رد الادارة​*


----------



## لىلىكو (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

اعتقد ان مسالة اقرار القران بتحريف الكتاب المقدس امر مفروغ منه ..وامر مسلم به عند كل المسلمين علمائهم وعامتهم..انتم تدورن فى دائرة مفرغة تحاولون بتلبيس الحق بالباطل وبالاستناد الى اضعف الاحاديث ان تثبتوا ان القران(الذى اصبح دليكم الوحيد على سلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف بعد فشل كل ادلتكم الاولى فى اثبات ذلك) تحاولون ان تثبتوا مالم يستطع امهر كتابكم واكثرهم دهاء فى اثباته...محاولة جيدة ولكن للاسف تبوء بالفشل كعادة محاولاتكم ...من مجرد النظر الى عنوان الموضوع(شهادة القران للتوراة والانجيل)
انا لا اشجع الجمود الفكرى ولكنى لا اشجع كذلك التضليل 
حسنا...هدف كاتب الموضوع هو اثبات ان القران شهد للتوراة والانجيل؟
وهل ننكر نحن المسلمون ذلك؟
نعم اقر بوجودهم ولكن لم يقر بمصداقيتهم ...
كل مااطلبه هو اذا اردت ان تثبت ان القران قال بسلامة الانجيل من التحريف

فعليك ان تكتب الايات كاملة اكررككاملة
ومن فضلك لا نريد ان نقرا تفسيرك الشخصى لها ولكن ان اردت تفسيرا فعليك الرجوع الى المراجع الموثوق بها


والان اوجه اليك سؤال واحد
هل تؤمن بان التوراة بريئة من التحريف
اذن فانت تؤمن انها لم تحفظ رغم انها كلام الله ؟فلماذا تستبعد اذن ان يكون نفس الشىء حدث مع الانجيل
وفى نهاية كلامى اريد طرح سؤال اخر لو استطعت وانا اتحداك ان تفعل-وتثبت ماتود اثباته فكيف سيفيد ذلك فى اثبات صلب المسيح مثلا؟؟ستجد نفسك قد اوقعت نفسك فى معضلة كبرى حين تقابلك كم الايات التى تستنكر صلب المسيح عليه السلام او كونه الها .


----------



## لىلىكو (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

قبل ان انسى 
ياريت الاقى بقى تفسير للاية دى
                                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{ وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِيناً فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ } آل عمران85


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

السيد اي-اي-كو المحترم
لنناقش مسالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس من ناحيتين 
اولا - تقول ان القران اقر بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ولكن كلمة التحريف وردت في القران 3 مرات (  ومن الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ) بامكانك مراجعة القران وعند مراجعة التفسير نجد ان المعنى ( يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر تَأْوِيله ) فان اعتبرة التغيير في التاويل تحريفا فاعتبر ان القران محرف لكثرة المفسرين 
ثانيا- تقول ان القران غير محرف لان الله انزل الاية ( انا نحن انزلنا الذكر ----- الخ ) في هذه الاية لو ناخذ الجانب المنطقي ولنتصرف بتعقل هل ان الله الذي حفظ القران من عدم التحريف غير قادر على حفظ الكتاب المقدس من التحريف ايضا فان قلت غير ذلك فالله ( حاشا لاسمه ) اله ضعيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم من قال لك ان الذكر هنا يقصد بها القران فقط , حيث وردت كلمة الذكر في القران على انها الكتاب المقدس ( الاية 7 من سورة الانبياء -فسالوا اهل الذكر ---- ) حيث ورد في التفسير ( يُرِيد أَهْل التَّوْرَاة وَالْإِنْجِيل الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , قَالَهُ سُفْيَان . وَسَمَّاهُمْ أَهْل الذِّكْر ; لِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَذْكُرُونَ خَبَر الْأَنْبِيَاء مِمَّا لَمْ تَعْرِفهُ الْعَرَب ) ولا تقل لي اني اخذت ما احتاجه من التفسير لانه موجود 
وايضا اطلب منك ان تاتي باية تقر بتحريف الانجيل كما ان القران يقول ان التوراة هي هدى فبالله عليك اي منطق يقبل ان يقول ان التوراتة حرفت
ثم بعد كل ذلك اريد ان اعرف سبب نزول الاية 52 من سورة الحج-ما الذي يمنع ان تكون اعلب سور القران من الشيطان وهذا ما تؤكده الاية اعلاه وخصوصا ان محمد قد سحره لبيد ( سورة الفلق ) ومن حيثيات التفسير نقرا ( ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ مِنْ حَدِيث عَائِشَة أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَحَرَهُ يَهُودِيّ مِنْ يَهُود بَنِي زُرَيْق , يُقَال لَهُ لَبِيد بْن الْأَعْصَم , حَتَّى يُخَيَّل إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَفْعَل الشَّيْء وَلَا يَفْعَلهُ , فَمَكَثَ كَذَلِكَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّه أَنْ يَمْكُث - فِي غَيْر الصَّحِيح : سَنَة ) فتخيل رسول من الله يسحر زنحن نعلم ان السحر من عمل الشيطان فقل لي بربك كم من الايات الموجودة في القران هي من الشيطان 
وشكرا:smil13:


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

يعني بتقولوا كيف تحكمهم و لديهم الانجيل فيه هدي
و بعد كده بتقولوا محرف
مين حرفه و ايه الدلائل


----------



## باغي الحق (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله والصلاه علي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم انا لا اعرف لما تجادلون في شيء غيرمجدي فنحن المسلمين نوئمن بالانجيل والتوراه وجميع الكتب السماويه قال تعالي (امن الرسول بما انزل ايه من ربه والمؤمنون كل امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله ... الايه) فنحن لانعترض علي شريع الانبياء من قبل لكن ان الله تعاليحينما يرسل نبي بكتاب فأنه يرسله بشريعه الي قومه فإن جاء برسول جديد فإنه يأتي بشريعه توضح ما في الكتاب السابق او تضيف تكاليف جديده فمثلا في الكتب السابقه ما ذكر عن الجنه والنار والبعث والنشور امور مجمله فجاء القراءن مفصلا وموضحا في تلك الامور .
ولكن كل انسان يتمسك بعقيدته وهذا شيء طبيعي اما اذا كانت امامه الادله والبراهين التي تثبت صدق الرساله المحمديه ولم يؤمن بالنبي محمد فهذا بهتان عظيم.

وانشاء الله نتواصل مع بعض ونصل الي الحقيقه التي توصلنا الي الجنه

اللهم ارزقنا الجنه وما قرب اليها من قول او عمل وباعدنا عن النار وباعد عنها من قول او عمل.... قولوا امين
هكذا علمنا نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## timooo317 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

مش هرد الا بايه واحده 

فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

*بصراحة انا زهقت من كتر المواضيع اللى بتتكتب وللأسف بنلاقى المناقشة مش عقلانية اطلاقا يا جماعة لو سمحتم للمرة الألف المواضيع دى بتتكتب للى بيدور على طريق الحق والحياة لكن اللى مقتنع باللى هو فيه يلاش يشارك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركله فى دينه لكن اللى بيدور على الحق من خقه يسأل زى ما هو عاوز بس من غير تعصب ولا اساءة 
وللمرة المليون كل ما يتفتح موضوع يتقال ان الأنجيل محرف والتوراة محرفة وان الكتاب الصحيح هو القرأن قبل ما تقولوا كلام وخلاص هاتوا النسخة الأصلية اللى تثبت صحة ادعائكم واعلنوها للعالم كله ويفحصها علماء الأثار لأثبات صحتها فى التاريخ وبعد كده قولوا اللى انتوا عاوزينه واحنا هنصدق بس اثبتوا لنا الأول 
ولو ما فيش نسخة من الأنجيل الأصلى اللى قبل التحريف 
مش موجودة فى العالم كله يبقى القرأن ده مش صحيح لسبب لأنه اعترف بالأنجيل على انه ذكر اى كتاب من عندالله 
وان الله منزل الذكر وله حافظ 
حاجة من اتنين يا القران اعترف بكتاب عادى على انه من عند الله 
او ان الله ما قدرش يحفظ نسخة واحدة بس من كتابه المنزل حاشا لله عدم القدرة فهو القادر على كل شئ

ارجوكم بلاش اسطوانة الأنجيل محرف
 لأنكم مش قادرين تثبتوها ومش ها تقدروا تثبتوها لأنها مش حقيقة
  من منكم يريد الحق يبحث و يستمع و يقرأ بموضوعية فى الديانات كلها و عندما يصعب عليه شئ فى الفهم يسأل للمعرفة و ليس للأستخفاف
 و بعيدا عن التعصب و يطلب من الخالق عز و جل ان يهديه الطريق الصحيح للخلاص 
و سوف يجد النتيجة حتما لأنه يطلب مساعدة الخالق والله لايبخل عن من يبحث عنه بل يهديه 
ولتكن بركة الرب مع جميعكم وليهدينا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير​*


----------



## Dina Ramzy (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل*

*أنا مش عارفة ليه المسلمين بيجادلوا كده ... طالما القرآن شهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس يبقى ليه الاعتراض ؟

انتو مش مؤمنين بالقرآن كمان ؟

ولا هو كمان متحرف ؟

عجيبة فعلا​*


----------

